# Cube FRITZZ 2014



## Cartman88 (2. September 2013)

Was meint ihr zum neuen FRITZZ 160 HPA TM 27.5??

Preislich ja sehr interessant...


----------



## Hellslider (3. September 2013)

Die Ausstattung finde ich sehr gut, aber da es immerhin 3.599,00 kostet, würde ich eher zum Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27.5 tendieren.
Das kostet 4.199,00 und ist um einiges leichter (Fritzz 13,9kg, Stereo 12,3kg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -eric- (4. September 2013)

Hellslider schrieb:


> Die Ausstattung finde ich sehr gut, aber da es immerhin 3.599,00 kostet, würde ich eher zum Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SL 27.5 tendieren.
> Das kostet 4.199,00 und ist um einiges leichter (Fritzz 13,9kg, Stereo 12,3kg).



Finde die Fritzz Modelle auch schick, aber das TM soll meiner Info nach 3999,- und das Race 3599,-


----------



## Hellslider (4. September 2013)

Cube Fritzz 160 HPA *Race* 27,5 kostet 2.799,00.
Cube Fritzz 160 HPA *TM* 27,5 kostet 3.599,00.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1799/a110221/fritzz-160-hpa-race-27-5-black-anodized.html


----------



## -eric- (5. September 2013)

Oh ja, hast recht, obwohl es auf meiner Preisliste anders steht.. Sorry, für den Fehler


----------



## JackDaddel (5. September 2013)

Habe mir vor das Cube Fritzz 160 HPA *Race* 27,5  2799,-(http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-160-hpa-race-275/) zu holen. Was meint ihr ob man damit auch Touren von ca. 80km fahren kann wo es au gut bergauf geht. Natürlich alles Off Road mäßig, keine Straßen. Hole mir es nich nur dewegen, sondern auch für Abfahrten wo is ja sehr gut ist. 
Finde es nämlich vom Preis, Aussehen und Austattung top. 

Option wäre eig. das Giant Trance 1  27.5 für 2599,-(http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.1/16532/70635/) was ich von der Optik auch sehr gut finde und es eig. mehr für mein Einsatzgebiet wäre, deswegen wollt ich fragen ob man das Fritzz auch für solche Touren nehmen könnt.


----------



## Hennex (10. September 2013)

Ob man das Fritzz als Allmountain-Bike verwenden kann würde mich auch mal interessieren. Es wird ja als Enduro angeboten, allerdings ist es von der Geometrie her dem Stereo sehr ähnlich und das wir als Allmountain-Bike angeboten? Und mit einem 13,7kg Bike kann man meiner Meinung nach auch noch Berge hochfahren.
Meint ihr, dass man das Fritzz bedenkenlos als Allmountain-Bike verwenden kann oder spricht etwas dagegen damit auch längere Anstiege vernünftig hochzukommen?


----------



## Hellslider (11. September 2013)

Das Cube Stereo ist als All Mountain ohne Probleme zu benutzen.
Deswegen denke ich, dass man auch das FRITZZ problemlos da für benutzen kann. 
Das Gewicht macht meiner Meinung gar nicht so viel aus. 
Die Geometrie ist die selbe.
Aber vieleicht sind die Dämpfer anders eingetellt, sodass es evtl. etwas wippt beim treten?


----------



## haekel72 (11. September 2013)

Hennex schrieb:


> Ob man das Fritzz als Allmountain-Bike verwenden kann würde mich auch mal interessieren. Es wird ja als Enduro angeboten, allerdings ist es von der Geometrie her dem Stereo sehr ähnlich und das wir als Allmountain-Bike angeboten? Und mit einem 13,7kg Bike kann man meiner Meinung nach auch noch Berge hochfahren.
> Meint ihr, dass man das Fritzz bedenkenlos als Allmountain-Bike verwenden kann oder spricht etwas dagegen damit auch längere Anstiege vernünftig hochzukommen?



Meiner Meinung nach kann man auf jeden Fall die Berge erklimmen damit. Ich fahre ein Radon Swoop 8.0 mit knapp 15kg und einer ähnlichen Geometrie. Ich fahre viele HM und das ohne Probleme (Gute Fitness vorausgesetzt^^).


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (11. September 2013)

Hennex schrieb:


> Ob man das Fritzz als Allmountain-Bike verwenden kann würde mich auch mal interessieren. Es wird ja als Enduro angeboten, allerdings ist es von der Geometrie her dem Stereo sehr ähnlich und das wir als Allmountain-Bike angeboten?



Ich denke auch, dass das Fritzz auch ein "Alu-Stereo" sein könnte mit dem man ohne Probleme auch in die Berge kann und vielleicht einzelne Parts eher auf Enduro ausgelegt sind...


----------



## Rucksim (16. September 2013)

Hellslider schrieb:


> Das Cube Stereo ist als All Mountain ohne Probleme zu benutzen.
> Deswegen denke ich, dass man auch das FRITZZ problemlos da für benutzen kann.
> Das Gewicht macht meiner Meinung gar nicht so viel aus.
> Die Geometrie ist die selbe.
> Aber vieleicht sind die Dämpfer anders eingetellt, sodass es evtl. etwas wippt beim treten?


 
Am Samstag bin ich das Stereo Race probegefahren. Die Geometrie ist bis auf wenige Millimeter identisch mit dem Fritzz. Bergauf hatte ich keine Probleme auch an sehr steilen Stücken tendierte das Vorderrad nicht wesentlich mehr dazu abzuheben als bei meinem AMR. Die Absenkung habe ich nicht genutzt. Der Dämpfer war bergauf weitestgehend antriebsteutral, solange man nicht in den Wiegetritt geht. Gegenüber dem im Stereo verbauten Dämpfer, soll sich der beim Fritzz TM verbaute Float X, komplett sperren lassen. Somit sollte es bergauf noch etwas besser gehen.

Das probegefahrene Stereo Race soll 12,9kg wiegen, das Fritzz wiegt ein Kilo mehr ich glaube nicht das man das großartig merkt. Am Stereo hat mich die dreifach-Kurbel gestört, man bleibt im verblockten Gelände permanent mit dem großen Zahnkranz hängen. Die verbaute Formula war auch nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei.

Nach der Testfahrt hab ich mich entschieden mir das Fritzz TM in 18" zu holen, mal guggn wie`s mit der Lieferzeit aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellslider (16. September 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Am Stereo hat mich die dreifach-Kurbel gestört, man bleibt im verblockten Gelände permanent mit dem großen Zahnkranz hängen.



Bei den 2014er Stereo Modellen sind nur noch 2fach Kurbeln verbaut.


----------



## Rucksim (16. September 2013)

Hellslider schrieb:


> Bei den 2014er Stereo Modellen sind nur noch 2fach Kurbeln verbaut.


 
Ja, aber leider auch ohne Kettenführung und Bashguard.

Fritzz TM bestellt, vorläufiger Liefertermin Anfang November.

Kann`s kaum erwarten


----------



## Rucksim (10. Oktober 2013)

Der geplante Ausliefertermin für mein Fritzz rückt näher und ich muss noch eine Entscheidung treffen. Ich war mir schon sehr unsicher bzgl. der verbauten FormulaT1.

Mein Gefühl sagt mir ich sollte die Bremse gleich tauschen. Ich bin von meiner 2009er XT gewöhnt, dass ich praktisch nix machen muss außer 2-3mal im Jahr die Resin-Beläge zu wechseln. Ich bin am Stereo ne Forumla bei Näße probegefahren, selten so schlecht und laut gebremst. Mein Händler hat mir ebenfalls einen Tausch nahegelegt.

Folgende Optionen, was würdet ihr machen?

1. Formula am Bike lassen
2. Wechsel gegen aktuelle XT (dürfte im Tausch einigermaßen preisneutral sein)
3. Wechsel gegen Saint (schwerer, aber eben auch bissig)


Ich bin vorwiegend in den Mittelgebirgen unterwegs, aber auch ab und an in den Alpen. Gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche (technisch leichtere Strecken) sind mit dem neuen Bike geplant. 
Die Bremsleistung meiner aktuellen XT würde ich als ausreichend beschreiben, sie könnte aber schon noch ne Stufe bissiger sein (203/180). Ich weiß nicht ob die neue XT mit Servotechnik und Icetec deutlich besser ist als die XT von 2009 bei gleicher Bremsscheibengröße. Ne Saint bin ich leider noch nie gefahren.


----------



## cubeIt (10. Oktober 2013)

Die Saint ist zwar schon ein bissiges Gerät - aber wie du schon sagst - schwer, was in ihrem eigentlichen Anwedungsbereichen Downhill/Freeride nicht weiter schlimm ist. 
Wenn ich mit dem Fritzz Up- und Downhill in einem ausgeglichenen Verhältnis fahren will, dann würde ich mir gut überlegen ob es mir das Mehrgewicht und vor allem der Mehrpreis Wert wäre, immerhin kostet sie fast das doppelte, verglichen mit dem XT-Stopper.

Teste doch mal die Formula, wenn du Glück hast schleifen sogar die Scheiben nicht


----------



## Rucksim (10. Oktober 2013)

cubeIt schrieb:


> Teste doch mal die Formula, wenn du Glück hast schleifen sogar die Scheiben nicht


 
Wenn ich sie als neu verkaufe, krieg ich vielleicht doch noch den ein oder andern Taler mehr, wie wenn ich sie 2-3 Wochen teste. 


Um nochmal auf die Entscheidung zwischen Saint und XT zurück zu kommen.

Folgende Zahlen hab ich im Internet gefunden:

das Paar Formula wiegt ohne Scheiben: 520g
das Paar XT wiegt ohne Scheiben: 595g
das Paar Saint wiegt ohne Scheiben: 675g

das Paar Saint kostet gegenüber der XT ca. 150Euro mehr, Bremsscheiben würde ich auch bei der Saint die XT nehmen, es bliebe also bei 80 Gramm Mehrgewicht, wenn die Zahlen aus dem Netz stimmen. Kann das ungefähr stimmen?

80g Mehrgewicht spielen bei dem Rad was um die 14kg wiegt jetzt auch nicht mehr die große Rolle.


----------



## Vincy (19. Oktober 2013)

*Cube Fritzzz "Action Team"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (20. Oktober 2013)

Vertraut Cube seinen Carbonrahmen nicht, oder machen sie das nur um die Einführung vom Fritzz zu pushen?

180mm Bremsscheibe vorne und Zweifachkurbel ohne Kettenführung. Seltsame Konfiguration für n Rennenduro, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Der geplante Ausliefertermin für mein Fritzz rückt näher und ich muss noch eine Entscheidung treffen. Ich war mir schon sehr unsicher bzgl. der verbauten FormulaT1.
> 
> Mein Gefühl sagt mir ich sollte die Bremse gleich tauschen. Ich bin von meiner 2009er XT gewöhnt, dass ich praktisch nix machen muss außer 2-3mal im Jahr die Resin-Beläge zu wechseln. Ich bin am Stereo ne Forumla bei Näße probegefahren, selten so schlecht und laut gebremst. Mein Händler hat mir ebenfalls einen Tausch nahegelegt.
> 
> ...



Formular sofort runter, als neu verkaufen, deine alte XT drauf und du bist wieder glücklich

G.


----------



## sodele (4. November 2013)

Hat den irgend jemand schon ein 2014er Fritzz geliefert bekommen ?


----------



## StereoBifi (4. November 2013)

Ne leider noch nicht, laut händler 01.12.13! Ich glaub nicht daran


----------



## sodele (4. November 2013)

Bei mir heisst es KW48


----------



## Rucksim (5. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Formular sofort runter, als neu verkaufen, deine alte XT drauf und du bist wieder glücklich
> 
> G.


 
Danke, hab mich bereits entschieden. Hab ne neue Saint gekauft welche jetzt darauf wartet, montiert werden zu können. 

Mein Liefertermin hat sich verschoben vom 04.11. auf den 18.11., schau mer mal ob`s dabei bleibt.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Danke, hab mich bereits entschieden. Hab ne neue Saint gekauft welche jetzt darauf wartet, montiert werden zu können.
> 
> Mein Liefertermin hat sich verschoben vom 04.11. auf den 18.11., schau mer mal ob`s dabei bleibt.



Die zweite mögliche vernünftige Lösung

Ohoh gehts verschieben schon los. Hoffe für euch das ihr euer Rad noch dieses Jahr rumrollern lassen dürft

G.


----------



## Rucksim (7. November 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1422414_749869011695888_633027535_n.jpg

Fritzz bei den Cube Dealerdays


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. November 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Mein Liefertermin hat sich verschoben vom 04.11. auf den 18.11., schau mer mal ob`s dabei bleibt.



Sei froh, wenn du es dieses Jahr überhaupt noch bekommst, kann natürlich sein, dass es am 18.11. kommt, aber nachdem was man die letzten 3-4 Jahre (auch bei anderen Herstellern) liest, sollte man am besten schon ein Bike zu Hause haben und nicht zu dringend aufs neue angewiesen sein.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (8. November 2013)

sehen gut aus, die Teile. Bin auch dran an einem Fritzz TM. Mal sehen ob es was wird. Doch schon ne Menge Holz für so ein Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (8. November 2013)

Mit ein wenig Rabatt vom Händler ist das TM zwar nicht unbedingt günstig aber allemal preiswert. Ich sehe keine große Differenz zu Canyon, Radon und Co.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (8. November 2013)

Laut meinem Händler kann ich mein Fritzz Race 650B nächste Woche abholen... Ich bin gespannt ;-)


----------



## Chris_360 (10. November 2013)

Von meinen händler hab ich die info bekommen, dass das TM in 20" erst im März/April lieferbar ist. So wie ich den verstanden habe sind vorerst nur 18" bikes lieferbar und zuerst nur das pro


----------



## MaMo77 (10. November 2013)

Ich hab mir das SL bestellt, bin auch mal sehr gespannt, ab wann es dann wirklich da ist.


----------



## sodele (13. November 2013)

Und kam diese Woche jetzt schon bei jemandem ein Fritzz an ?


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (13. November 2013)

sodele schrieb:


> Und kam diese Woche jetzt schon bei jemandem ein Fritzz an ?



Mein Fritzz steht beim Händler  
Am Wochenende hol ich es ab!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rucksim (13. November 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Na dann bin ich recht zuversichtlich, dass meins auch in der kommenden Woche da ist.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (15. November 2013)

Habe mein Fritzz abgeholt  
Als Überraschung verbaut Cube jetzt doch eine Kettenführung! 





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holstenpils1 (15. November 2013)

sieht gut aus;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sodele (15. November 2013)

Bitte mehr Bilder !!!!!


----------



## JackDaddel (15. November 2013)

Ja mehr Bilder Will es mir auch holen in der Version, aber erst Februar/März....fehlt nur noch nen bisschen Geld


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (16. November 2013)

Kein Problem...hier noch ein paar Bilder!




















Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## energY89 (20. November 2013)

Sieht super aus! 
Und wie ist dein Eindruck nach der ersten Tour?


----------



## Henne1994 (26. November 2013)

@ New2bie:

Ist die verbaute Kurbel jetzt auch eine andere? Offiziell soll ja nen Sram S1400 verbaut werden. Aber zumindest auf den Bildern von Cube sieht die anders aus.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (27. November 2013)

Henne1994 schrieb:


> @ New2bie:
> 
> Ist die verbaute Kurbel jetzt auch eine andere? Offiziell soll ja nen Sram S1400 verbaut werden. Aber zumindest auf den Bildern von Cube sieht die anders aus.



Es ist die S1400 aber welche Kurbel das auf den Bilder von Cube ist, keine Ahnung? 

Diese Kurbel ist verbaut:
http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-s1400-2x10

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (27. November 2013)

energY89 schrieb:


> Sieht super aus!
> Und wie ist dein Eindruck nach der ersten Tour?



Erster Eindruck ist super aber ich habe auch keinen richtigen Vergleich ;-) Hatte zuvor nur ein CC Hardtail. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holstenpils1 (27. November 2013)

@New2bie. .Wie groß bist denn und wieviel Zoll hat denn dein neuer Würfel ;-)


----------



## Boshard (27. November 2013)

Hab gestern beim Händler das Fritzz Pro gesehen schaut richtig geil aus 
nur die 27,5Zoll LRS stören mich


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (27. November 2013)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> @New2bie. .Wie groß bist denn und wieviel Zoll hat denn dein neuer Würfel ;-)



 18 Zoll bei 176 cm. Schrittlänge ca. 81 cm


----------



## Holstenpils1 (27. November 2013)

Danke


----------



## sodele (29. November 2013)

So heut ist endlich mein TM gekommen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (29. November 2013)

Schick schick aber ich hoffe da kommen noch richtige Pedale dran 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Holstenpils1 (29. November 2013)

na bestimmt doch
Mein RACE heute bestellt.  Weihnachten fetzt


----------



## mclompi (30. November 2013)

Hallo ,
Ich habe heute auch einen Fritzz 160 HPA Race beim Hänler bestellt es soll am 09.12 ankommen, ich bin mal gespannt.

Zu vor hatte ich ein Radon Slide 130 SL 29 Zoll , da ist aber nach ca 15 Km das Schaltwerk abgebrochen, da habe ich aber mein Geld wieder bekommen.



Gruß aus Moers


----------



## Rucksim (5. Dezember 2013)

Mein Fritzz ist nun auch endlich gekommen. Alles wie erwartet, bin soweit zufrieden.


Gewicht liegt bei 14,4kg (Rahmengröße 18", inkl. 380g Pedale und Saint 820 mit 180/203 statt der etwas leichteren Formula). Die von Cube angegebenen 13,9kg gehen also absolut in Ordnung.


Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die Kette strupft unten am Umwerfer wenn sie vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt und hinten auf den 4 kleinsten Ritzeln läuft. Der Umwerfer ist im Langloch an der untersten Position, weiter runter geht nicht. Ist das bei euch auch so? Bin noch nie 2fach gefahren, keine Ahnung ob ich die Gänge brauche.




Falls sich jemand für die Formula interessiert, ist auf ebay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo stell doch mal bitte ein Paar Bilder vom TM  hier rein 

Gruß aus Moers


----------



## mclompi (6. Dezember 2013)

Mein Händler hat angerufen , mein Rad ist fertig zur Abholung .
Morgen um 10 werde ich es entgegen nehmen, ich freu mich. 

Gruß aus Moers


----------



## MaMo77 (6. Dezember 2013)

Mein SL auch *freu* Grüße aus Kerpen


----------



## MaMo77 (6. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geil, die Farben sehen live noch deutlich schöner aus, auch beim TM!


----------



## Rucksim (6. Dezember 2013)

mclompi schrieb:


> Hallo stell doch mal bitte ein Paar Bilder vom TM  hier rein
> 
> Gruß aus Moers




Gerne! Mehr Bilder findest du in meinem Album. 


Falls jemand auf die Idee kommt er könnte noch n paar Gramm bei den Schläuchen sparen, es sind bereits Schwalbe 19A drinnen (140Gramm das Stück).


----------



## mclompi (7. Dezember 2013)

Angekommen
Wie viel negativ Federweg, am Ring gemessen, habt ihr eingestellt ?

Ich bin da Neuling. 

Danke


----------



## Holstenpils1 (7. Dezember 2013)

mclompi schrieb:


> Angekommen
> Wie viel negativ Federweg, am Ring gemessen, habt ihr eingestellt ?
> 
> Ich bin da Neuling.
> ...



Hast du an deinem Race auch eine Kettenführung ?


----------



## mclompi (7. Dezember 2013)

Ja habe ich


----------



## Holstenpils1 (7. Dezember 2013)

Angeboten wird es doch ohne. ....
fragen über fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ,
das kann ich Dir nicht sagen , die war einfach dran,ich habe die nicht extra bestellt. 

Mehr Bilder in meiner Galarie.

Gruß aus Moers


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (7. Dezember 2013)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> Angeboten wird es doch ohne. ....
> fragen über fragen



Ja anscheinend haben sich auf der Eurobike ( da war es noch ohne) einige Beschwert bzw. bemängelt, dass bei einem Enduro eine Kettenführung ein Muss ist ;-) Cube hat mich sich reden lassen


----------



## Chris_360 (8. Dezember 2013)

Mal ne frage an alle die schon eins haben: hat eure fox34 auch nur 150mm nutzbarer federweg statt den beschriebenen 160?


----------



## skraggy (9. Dezember 2013)

N'abend allerseits!

Die Kettenführung am Race kann ich auch bestätigen, konnte ich bei meinem Händler frisch aus der Schachtel bewundern - leider noch nicht an meinem eigenen, das kommt erst in ein bis zwei Wochen.

Das TM sieht ja auch verdammt geil aus, gut habe ich mich schon entschieden, sonst müsste ich wieder schwere Entscheidungen treffen (wobei ich ohnehin noch die Möglichkeit habe einen Stereo SL Rahmen von letztem Jahr zu verwenden, dürfte auch schwierig werden da nicht schwach zu werden).

Und ohne als Neuling gross Ansprüche stellen zu wollen (hab ja Manieren): Mehr Fotos von anderen Fritzz Modellen wären sehr willkommen...


----------



## Chris_360 (9. Dezember 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die Kette strupft unten am Umwerfer wenn sie vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt und hinten auf den 4 kleinsten Ritzeln läuft. Der Umwerfer ist im Langloch an der untersten Position, weiter runter geht nicht. Ist das bei euch auch so? Bin noch nie 2fach gefahren, keine Ahnung ob ich die Gänge brauche.



Ist bei mir auch. Nachdem der umwerfer bei mir ganz unten ist, muss man mit dem geräusch leben oder auf einfach umsteigen. Außerdem muss der umwerfer beim kleinen kettenblatt exakt eingestellt sein, sonst crasht dieser gegen den rahmen, so bald der hinterbau einfedert. Geht da sehr knapp zu. Ist nicht so die tolle lösung


----------



## Rucksim (9. Dezember 2013)

Dass der Umwerfer den Hinterbau berühren kann ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, muss ich mir mal ansehen. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum man den Umwerfer nicht noch tiefer stellen kann. 


Dumme Frage, wie hast du das mit den 150mm Federweg ermittelt, Luft abgelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht Gummiband an den Standrohren?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Rucksim (10. Dezember 2013)

Das ist schon klar, aber wie will man feststellen, dass man gerade auch den maximalen Hub genutzt hat ohne von 2Meter ins Flat zu droppen. 

Sorry, wahrscheinlich stell ich mich auch einfach nur zu blöd an. Meine Fox 32 mit 120mm Hub hab ich nach kopflastigen Landungen schon mal bis zum Maximum eingefedert, hab aber nie nachgemessen wieviel Federweg das dann tatsächlich waren. Im Stand mit normalen Luftdruck kriege ich keine Gabel bis in die Endprogression. Daher meine Frage ob er Luft abgelassen hat um das zu ermitteln.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht hat er sic auf den Lenker gelehnt 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MaMo77 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab wohl aus versehen dran gezogen....hab 180  
Bis zum Anschlag war auch nicht das Ding, Drops gehen viel leichter als mit dem alten (Stumpi 29er, 130mm) - also trau Dich ruhig!


----------



## Chris_360 (11. Dezember 2013)

wenn du die luft ablässt und wie von fox beschrieben den sag einstellst, hat meine federgabel nur 150mm federweg, da der letzte 1cm nicht genützt werden kann.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. Dezember 2013)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> wenn du die luft ablässt und wie von fox beschrieben den sag einstellst, hat meine federgabel nur 150mm federweg, da der letzte 1cm nicht genützt werden kann.



Und wieso hast du auch einen Grund oder gar eine Lösung?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (11. Dezember 2013)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch. Nachdem der umwerfer bei mir ganz unten ist, muss man mit dem geräusch leben oder auf einfach umsteigen. Außerdem muss der umwerfer beim kleinen kettenblatt exakt eingestellt sein, sonst crasht dieser gegen den rahmen, so bald der hinterbau einfedert. Geht da sehr knapp zu. Ist nicht so die tolle lösung




 Kann es sein das Ihr beide Falsch schaltet?
  Weil mit dem Gang fährt man nicht , also ist das normal was ihr habt !
  Schau euch mal an wie schräge die Kette in dem Gang ist


----------



## Rucksim (11. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Ihr beide Falsch schaltet?
> Weil mit dem Gang fährt man nicht , also ist das normal was ihr habt !
> Schau euch mal an wie schräge die Kette in dem Gang ist


 
Also sonderlich schräg läuft die Kette noch nicht wenn sie vorne auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt sitzt und hinten auf dem vierten von vorne. Du kannst aber recht haben, bin noch nie 2x10 gefahren, nur 3x9. Wird sich zeigen ob man die Gänge wirklich braucht.


----------



## Boshard (11. Dezember 2013)

Man kann leider nicht alle Gänge fahren.
Egal ob 2X9 , 2X10 , 3X9 oder 3X10
Es können auch Gäne doppelt sein (von der Übersetztung)


Ich fahr das 2012er Fritzz mit Krubel 24/38 Kasette 11/36


----------



## JackDaddel (11. Dezember 2013)

Fritzz Race bestellt  Vorraussichtlich nächste Woche schon da...die schönsten Weihnachtsgeschenke sind die, die man sich selber macht:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (11. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Ihr beide Falsch schaltet?
> Weil mit dem Gang fährt man nicht , also ist das normal was ihr habt !
> Schau euch mal an wie schräge die Kette in dem Gang ist



Nein, die kette schleift nicht links oder rechts am umwerfer sondern liegt unten auf. Und den umwerfer kann man nicht weiter runterschieben. Ist schon am anschlag. Meines erachtens ist die aufnahme ca. 1cm zu hoch angeschweisst worden.


----------



## Chris_360 (11. Dezember 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Man kann leider nicht alle Gänge fahren.
> Egal ob 2X9 , 2X10 , 3X9 oder 3X10
> Es können auch Gäne doppelt sein (von der Übersetztung)



Unabhängig ob manche gänge von der übersetzung sich überschneiden, sollte die kette so laufen, dass sie nicht "scheppert". 

Ich weiss ja nicht was du für bike hast und hattest, bei meinen hatte ich dies bisher nicht.


----------



## Boshard (11. Dezember 2013)

Was meinst du mit "scheppert"


  Da die Ritzel auf der Kasette beim hochschalten kleiner werden
  Liegt die Kette irgendwann auf dem Umwerfer!

  Diesen kann man auch gleichen durch Hochschalten bei der Kurbel


----------



## Rucksim (11. Dezember 2013)

Mit scheppern meint er, dass die Kette unten am Umwerfer strupft.


Und erzähl keine Märchen, normal ist das nicht. "Ausversehen" hat das Cube ja sicher nicht gemacht, wird schon nen Grund haben und in der Praxis nicht weiter stören, hoffe ich.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. Dezember 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Mit scheppern meint er, dass die Kette unten am Umwerfer strupft.
> 
> 
> Und erzähl keine Märchen, normal ist das nicht. "Ausversehen" hat das Cube ja sicher nicht gemacht, wird schon nen Grund haben und in der Praxis nicht weiter stören, hoffe ich.



Hab ich auch mal gedacht war aber doch ein Fehler. Kann aber auch an der Montage durch den Händler falsch zusammen gebaut sein. Bzw. Eingestellt.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Chris_360 (12. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch mal gedacht war aber doch ein Fehler. Kann aber auch an der Montage durch den Händler falsch zusammen gebaut sein. Bzw. Eingestellt.
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Ich glaub nicht das mein händler den umwerfer falsch montiert hat. Ich wüsste nicht wie man den umwerfer anders montieren kann. Die aufnahme am rahmen ist einfach zu hoch am sitzrohr angebracht worden. Hier hat cube geschlampert.


----------



## Boshard (12. Dezember 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Mit scheppern meint er, dass die Kette unten am Umwerfer strupft.
> 
> 
> Und erzähl keine Märchen, normal ist das nicht. "Ausversehen" hat das Cube ja sicher nicht gemacht, wird schon nen Grund haben und in der Praxis nicht weiter stören, hoffe ich.



 Was nu erzähl mir mal was falsch ist daran was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## Boshard (12. Dezember 2013)

@ Rucksim

 Hier mal 2 Bilder damit du sehen kannst dass ich keine Märchen erzähle 

Bilder sind von Meinem Cube Fritzz Pro 2012


----------



## Vincy (12. Dezember 2013)

Bei Direct Mount hat man nicht so viel Möglichkeit zum Ausgleichen.
Notfalls das Langloch vom Umwerfer oben etwas auffeilen. Vielleicht hängt auch die Kette etwas durch, evtl kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Dezember 2013)

Servus zusammen

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.

Seit zwei Jahren fahre ich ein Trek Slash 9 mit 160mm Federweg am Hinterbau. 
Der funktioniert trotz meiner 100Kg Fahrergewicht wirklich Super.
Jetzt möchte ich etwas mehr Federweg , deshalb würde mich das Fritzz SL 180 sehr interessieren.
Kann mir eventuell jemand sagen ob der Hinterbau des Fritzz SL 180 auch sehr feinfühlig anspricht , und ob er meine 100Kg auch auf Dauer aushält.
Am liebsten fahre ich technische Trails , aber gelegentlich darf es auch gerne ein Bikepark sein , allerdings springe ich nicht mehr als 1m Drops.


----------



## MaMo77 (16. Dezember 2013)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, 

ich fahre auch das Fritzz SL und bin wie Du ähnlich schwer. Ich finde das Fahrwerk wirklich klasse. Der Hinterbau ist massiver als er auf Bildern wirkt und sensibel ansprechend mit genug Reserven.

Meist fahre ich etwas ruppiger Berg runter und möchte nächstes Jahr auch mehr in Parks rein. Ich habe lange überlegt, ob es das richtige Rad ist. Ich habe mich auch von einem Cube Werksmitarbeiter beraten lassen, welcher selbst im " Cube Young Guns" Team fährt. Alternativ wollte ich mir das Hanzz  holen, zum Glück wurde mir davon abgeraten.

Da ich auch noch hoch fahren möchte, war es die richtige Entscheidung.
Also hau rein...und bestell.


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Dezember 2013)

Servus MaMo77

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort 

Das macht mir doch schon sehr viel Mut.


----------



## Kharne (17. Dezember 2013)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.
> 
> ...



Bei deinem Gewicht musst du neue Laufräder einplanen, da hat Cube en bissl Gewicht gespart, damit die Kisten so schön leicht sind...


----------



## JackDaddel (18. Dezember 2013)

Mein Fritzz Race ist nun auch da...nach einer Woche nur warten bin ich höchst zufrieden  einfach ein heißes Teil  

Auf den ein Bild sieht man mein selbstgebauten Montagehalterung für die Decke, find ich praktisch da man von allen Seiten dran kommt ohne über die Füße zu stolpern. 

Mehr Bilder gibts bei mir im Album.


----------



## michiMB (20. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
Wie findet ihr das neue Cube fritzz pro 160? Braucht man unbedingt eine verstellbare Gabel? Und wie is der Manitou Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackDaddel (20. Dezember 2013)

michiMB schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wie findet ihr das neue Cube fritzz pro 160? Braucht man unbedingt eine verstellbare Gabel? Und wie is der Manitou Dämpfer?



Also ich hatte das Pro zum Testfahren, ich muss sagen das ist ein Himmelweiter unterschied zum Race (was ich habe). Angefangen bei den Bremsen, Federelemente, Schaltung bis zur Sattelstütze. Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht soviel Ahnung von den ganzen aber ich muss sagen das waren 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe vom Fahren her. 
Hatte heute meine erste kleine Ausfahrt mit den Race, schon allein die Reverb Sattelstütze muss ich sagen dass das ein Top Ding ist.

Müssten mal ein paar profis beurteilen.


----------



## michiMB (20. Dezember 2013)

JackDaddel schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das Pro zum Testfahren, ich muss sagen das ist ein Himmelweiter unterschied zum Race (was ich habe). Angefangen bei den Bremsen, Federelemente, Schaltung bis zur Sattelstütze. Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht soviel Ahnung von den ganzen aber ich muss sagen das waren 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe vom Fahren her.
> Hatte heute meine erste kleine Ausfahrt mit den Race, schon allein die Reverb Sattelstütze muss ich sagen dass das ein Top Ding ist.
> 
> Müssten mal ein paar profis beurteilen.


Ist das race soviel besser :O? Des race is aber deutlich über meinem Budget (~2000 +/- 200). Kannst du nochh andre bikes (Enduro) empfehlen 2000 +/- 200


----------



## JackDaddel (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja also meiner Meinung her fands ichs vom Fahren besser....ja einmal das hier https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3265#tab-reiter2 und vllt das hier http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.2.ltd/16532/70636/


----------



## michiMB (20. Dezember 2013)

Des GIANT find ich vom design nich ganz so. Canyon is halt ein Versender. Beim cube fritzz pro: die bremsen Formular c1 solln aba gut sein, aber erst nach den einfahren; die Schaltung is doch auch ganz gut?!; Sattelstütze kann mn ja nachrüsten, und is bei der pro Versionn eine kettenführung? Benutzt du die gabelverstellung also von 160 auf 140 oda so?


----------



## Kharne (21. Dezember 2013)

Alder fang ma an gescheid zu schreibn, danke!


----------



## michiMB (21. Dezember 2013)

Alder, gescheit schreib man mit "t"!


----------



## michiMB (21. Dezember 2013)

@JackDaddel : ist bei dem Fritzz pro eine kettenführung dabei? Und sieht es n bissl hochwertiger als auf den bildern aus?


----------



## Rucksim (22. Dezember 2013)

Hatte endlich mal Zeit das Bike ein wenig zu testen. Leider liegt oberhalb von 700m noch recht viel Schnee.
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist die Reverb um ca. 2-3cm abgesackt und kam nicht mehr raus. Da es recht kalt war, war ich mir unsicher ob es nicht einfach nur ein Temperaturproblem war. Heute bei der zweiten Ausfahrt die die Stütze nach und nach nochmal um ca. 2-3cm abgesackt. Da es heute 7-8°C hatte, schließe ich ein Temperaturproblem aus. Entweder die Stütze verliert Luft oder der Remote zieht Luft. Es fehlen jetzt ca. 5-6cm Hub, kennt sich jemand aus was das sein kann? Mit entlüften wird es wahrscheinlich nicht getan sein, oder?


----------



## JackDaddel (22. Dezember 2013)

michiMB schrieb:


> @JackDaddel : ist bei dem Fritzz pro eine kettenführung dabei? Und sieht es n bissl hochwertiger als auf den bildern aus?



Das Pro hat keine Kettenführung. Naja sieht halt aus wie auf den Bildern, fand es nicht hochwertiger, genau wie ich es  mir au vorgestellt hab.


----------



## Mr.Worf (22. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leuts,
ich als alter Stereofahrer kann euch sagen, dass neue Fritz ist Optisch ein vielfaches, schöner, stimmiger, als der Stereo Joghurtbecher!
Den finde ich immer noch zum  ... 
Wo ist das Kotzsmiley geblieben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (22. Dezember 2013)

Schick die Stütze zu SportImport, schneller und einfacher gehts nicht.

@Mr.Worf: Der Kotzsmiley ist weg, leider 

Das neue Stereo ist immernoch das unnützeste Bike überhaupt... Das neue Fritzz kann man jetzt 
wenigstens dem Federweg entsprechend bewegen. Muss sich nur zeigne, bo die Ketten und Druckstreben 
genauso dünn ausgelegt sind wie beim Stereo...


----------



## Mr.Worf (22. Dezember 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Schick die Stütze zu SportImport, schneller und einfacher gehts nicht.
> 
> @Mr.Worf: Der Kotzsmiley ist weg, leider
> 
> Das neue Stereo ist immernoch das unnützeste Bike überhaupt...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Dezember 2013)

Für mich ist der Joghurtbecher ein super Bike *!*
Das neue Fritzz, *ist bei "seiner Abstammung",* aber bestimmt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Kharne (22. Dezember 2013)

Was will ich mit nem Bike mit 160mm Federweg, das auf superleicht gemacht wird, mit 3-fach vorne 
kommt und wo ich keine richtige Kettenführung drankrieg? Genau: Garnix. Taugt halt zum entspannten 
rasen auf der Waldautobahn aber Trails runter ballern ist damit nicht.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Dezember 2013)

@ Kharne,
definiere bitte "Trails runterballern"!

Aber wie erwähnt, seine Abstammung, kann das neue Fritzz nicht leugnen

Ich möchte Dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber warum muß man Bikes schlecht machen die man selbst nicht fährt?


----------



## Kharne (22. Dezember 2013)

Trails runterballern = Trails runterballern. Da gibt es mMn nix zu erklären. Und wenn 
ich irgendwo Trails runterballer brauch ich ne Kettenführung, Shadow+ funktioniert 
toll, aber ne Kettenführung ersetzt es keines Falls. 

Was man mit nem 44er Blatt an nem 160mm Fully will musst du mir auch erstmal erklären, 
oder was man da noch mit nem Hans Dampf und extraleichten Schläuchen will. Grade jetzt im Winter.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Dezember 2013)

@ Karne,
ich gebe Dir recht, das Stereo von 2013 muß der eine oder andere etwas umbauen!
Cube hat aber dazugelernt, wie man bei den Modellen für 2014 sieht
Mein Stereo sieht mittlerweile so aus:



Aber die Geometrie ist super (berghoch wie bergab).


----------



## Mr.Worf (22. Dezember 2013)

Oje, da hab ich jetzt was gesagt..
Ich beurteile ja auch leider, ohne "Beide" gefahren zu sein! 
Und runterballern kann ich auch mit meinem "alten Stereo", ob ihr es glaubt, oder nicht.
Das Fritz gefällt mir eben viel besser, über Geschmack lässt sich eben streiten.
Für die Kohle, die ein ein neues Stereo, mit entsprechenden Änderung kostet, kann ich mir auch ein geiles 301 aufbauen.
Dann habe ich etwas richtiges in der Hand.


----------



## Kharne (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch ein "altes" Stereo (2012, alt...), nur eben mit dickem LRS, dicken Reifen, 
2-fach mit Kettenführung, 2002er Sherman, KS LEV. Wiegt so halt ~16,5 Kilo und ist 
für WeightWeenies unfahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Dezember 2013)

@Mr.Worf,
ich war auch schon dem "Liteville-Hype" verfallen!

Aber auch die kochen nur mit Wasser!


----------



## Mr.Worf (22. Dezember 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Mr.Worf,
> ich war auch schon dem "Liteville-Hype" verfallen!
> 
> Aber auch die kochen nur mit Wasser!


Ja, mit heißen!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Dezember 2013)

@ Kharne,
die Sherman hatte ich auch mal.
War (ist) eine gute Gabel.
Noch besser fand ich aber die TRAVIS.
Ich bin auch schon Bikes mit >16,5kg gefahren
Berghoch wie bergrunter.


----------



## Chris_360 (22. Dezember 2013)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Hatte endlich mal Zeit das Bike ein wenig zu testen. Leider liegt oberhalb von 700m noch recht viel Schnee.
> Bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist die Reverb um ca. 2-3cm abgesackt und kam nicht mehr raus. Da es recht kalt war, war ich mir unsicher ob es nicht einfach nur ein Temperaturproblem war. Heute bei der zweiten Ausfahrt die die Stütze nach und nach nochmal um ca. 2-3cm abgesackt. Da es heute 7-8°C hatte, schließe ich ein Temperaturproblem aus. Entweder die Stütze verliert Luft oder der Remote zieht Luft. Es fehlen jetzt ca. 5-6cm Hub, kennt sich jemand aus was das sein kann? Mit entlüften wird es wahrscheinlich nicht getan sein, oder?



Dass die Reverb bei kalter Jahreszeit Probleme macht ist bekannt. Bei mir hat heute meine im Keller tadellos funktioniert und draußen nicht mehr bis ich draufgekommen bin, dass ich die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit erhöhen musste. Ansonsten kuck mal ob die "Ölschrauben" wirklich zu sind, könnte sein, dass die Reverb Luft gezogen hat.

Wie bis du mit der Fox 34 zufrieden?


----------



## Chris_360 (22. Dezember 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Joghurtbecher ein super Bike *!*
> Das neue Fritzz, *ist bei "seiner Abstammung",* aber bestimmt auch nicht schlecht



Das neue Fritzz ist das Stereo 160 in Alu. Sonst gibt es keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Dezember 2013)

@Chris  360,
ich wollte nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (22. Dezember 2013)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Dass die Reverb bei kalter Jahreszeit Probleme macht ist bekannt. Bei mir hat heute meine im Keller tadellos funktioniert und draußen nicht mehr bis ich draufgekommen bin, dass ich die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit erhöhen musste. Ansonsten kuck mal ob die "Ölschrauben" wirklich zu sind, könnte sein, dass die Reverb Luft gezogen hat.
> 
> Wie bis du mit der Fox 34 zufrieden?



Die Schrauben sind zu, die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit auf Maximum. Werde das Bike mal zum Händler bringen. Zur Gabel kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Die Trails sind verschneit oder vereist, außerdem ist sie noch nicht eingefahren. Negatives kann ich bisher aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Kharne (22. Dezember 2013)

Der Händler schickts auch nur an SportImport oder macht im ungünstigsten Fall zicken.

@Chris360: Und wie ist die Kettenführung montiert? Das Fritzz hat ne ISCG Aufnahme, das Stereo *nicht.*


----------



## Chris_360 (22. Dezember 2013)

Bevor dein Händler die Reverb zu Sportimport schickt, soll er das System entlüften. Ist nichts anderes als  Avid bremsen zu entlüften (geht so gar einfacher.

@ Kharne: keine Ahnung wie am Stereo eine Kettenführung montiert werden kann. Darüber hab' ich mir nicht den Kopf zerbrochen, sondern ich hatte Zwischenzeitlich nur zwischen Leicht (Stereo) und Robust (Fritzz - Alu) tendiert. Nachdem aber mein Händler mir ein super Angebot für das Fritzz gemacht hatte, war die Entscheidung schnell getroffen und ich musste nicht mehr warten. Das grüne Stereo wäre erst im Januar gekommen -wobei mein Händler auch nicht so den Plan hat wann was kommt (siehe Fritzz).


----------



## Rucksim (22. Dezember 2013)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Bevor dein Händler die Reverb zu Sportimport schickt, soll er das System entlüften. Ist nichts anderes als  Avid bremsen zu entlüften (geht so gar einfacher.



Das entlüften wollte ich in Zukunft auch selbst machen, hast du ne Idee woher man die Plastikspritzen mit den Gewindeaufsätzen als Nachbau evtl. ein wenig günstiger bekommt?


----------



## Chris_360 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das entlüftungsset für die elexir bremsen schon gehabt und hab nur noch die "hydraulikflüssigkeit" dazu gekauft. 20€ für das set finde ich auch nicht so teuer.

Wenn du selbst was basteln willst benötigst du die beiden adapter zum eindrehen mit entsprechender dichtung.


----------



## StereoBifi (23. Dezember 2013)

Mein Fritzz 180 SL soll laut DHL morgen kommen


----------



## StereoBifi (24. Dezember 2013)

Leider kam heute früh doch kein DHL, Sendungsstatus bei 60%


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Dezember 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Leider kam heute früh doch kein DHL, Sendungsstatus bei 60%



Ich möchte dir zwar keine Falsche Hoffnung machen aber bei mir steht auch oft erst 60% aber sie kommt schon. Also es *kann *(muss aber nicht sein) das es noch kommt bei mir in der Gegend fahren auch noch DHL Wagen herum.


----------



## StereoBifi (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich gkaub das da heut keiner mehr kommt, naja dann halt erst freitag, wobei das bike unterm bau schon gut gekommen wäre :-(


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Dezember 2013)

Immer diese Pessimisten.....  Aber ich vermute du wärst eh nicht über die Feiertage gefahren, ich fahre auch nicht schon alleine aus dem Aspekt, dass ich keine Bremsen und Schalthebel mehr habe im Moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoBifi (24. Dezember 2013)

Klar wäre ich gefahren

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Dezember 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Klar wäre ich gefahren
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Ja?


----------



## StereoBifi (24. Dezember 2013)

Nein! Dafür ist es zu kalt

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Dezember 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Nein! Dafür ist es zu kalt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Wie kalt denn? Gibt kein schlechtes/kaltes Wetter nur falsche Kleidung


----------



## StereoBifi (24. Dezember 2013)

Ok ich hab nicht die richtige kleidung, bin schönwetter fahrer


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Dezember 2013)

Guten tag zusammen !!
ich habe mein altes fritzz und hanzz verkauft und suche jetzt ein rad (fritzz oder stereo) mit dem ich einfach enduro fahren kann!
ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich auf das fritzz 160 TM mir etwas leichter bauen soll (carbon lenker und auf jeden fall die xx1 oder x01) hat von euch schon jemand erfahrung damit gemacht
wäre cool 
danke schon einmal


----------



## aliasTJ (4. Januar 2014)

Ja sag mal wo bestellt ihr denn die Fritzzis alle, dass die jetzt schon kommen? Ich habe irgendwas im Kopf von KW 13.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (4. Januar 2014)

ich beim Händler




es ist da


----------



## mclompi (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo ich habe meins beim Händler aus Krefeld, da geht es Montag wieder hin, mein CTD am Dämpfer ist defekt. 

So sah es heute nach der Ausfahrt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aliasTJ (4. Januar 2014)

Was heißt es CTD is defekt? Is mir schon klar was es CTD is, aber was daran ist defekt? Funktioniert am AMS meiner Frau top und das jetzt scho a Zeit lang.


----------



## mclompi (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo , egal wo der Hebel steht der Dämpfer ist immer gleich weich. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen wann er kaputt gegangen ist.
Nach den ersten 40 km habe ich es gemerkt. 

An der Gabel klappt es super.


----------



## aliasTJ (4. Januar 2014)

mclompi schrieb:


> Hallo , egal wo der Hebel steht der Dämpfer ist immer gleich weich. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen wann er kaputt gegangen ist.
> Nach den ersten 40 km habe ich es gemerkt.
> 
> An der Gabel klappt es super.



Halt uns bitte aufm Laufenden was kaputt war bzw. was Cube dazu sagt.


----------



## mclompi (4. Januar 2014)

Aber gerne , ich werde auch mal die Conti X King ausprobieren.
Die Hans sind für meine Zwecke zu grob.
Muss ich aber noch drauf machen.
Hier eine Bild ich habe die mal daneben gestellt.
Anhang anzeigen 266252


----------



## Kharne (4. Januar 2014)

Wofür kaufst du dir ein 160mm Fully, wenn dir der HD zu grob ist?


----------



## Chris_360 (4. Januar 2014)

aliasTJ schrieb:


> Ja sag mal wo bestellt ihr denn die Fritzzis alle, dass die jetzt schon kommen? Ich habe irgendwas im Kopf von KW 13.



Ich glaub das bezieht sich auf das PRO. Zu mindest hab ich hierzu noch nichts gelesen.

Hab gerade noch gegooglet. Das kann man im Web schon kaufen. Nur in 22" ist noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (4. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wofür kaufst du dir ein 160mm Fully, wenn dir der HD zu grob ist?



Da ist was dran, ich bin zu weich


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2014)

mclompi schrieb:


> Da ist was dran, ich bin zu weich



Paßt ja dann zu deinem Dämpfer

Würd mich auch interessieren wie sie mit deinem Problem umgehen. Jetzt wo ja "Foxoholics" die Zuständigkeit übernommen hat 

G.


----------



## JackDaddel (4. Januar 2014)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> ich beim HändlerAnhang anzeigen 266245
> 
> es ist da



is das 16Zoll?  sieht nämlich nen bisschen anders aus...die kleine Strebe vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr fehlt un der Rahmen vom Lenkrohr geht iwie anders weg


----------



## Holstenpils1 (4. Januar 2014)

yep 16 Zoll. Sieht aus wie ein Stereo. Nur mit nähten.


----------



## Boshard (4. Januar 2014)

mclompi schrieb:


> Aber gerne , ich werde auch mal die Conti X King ausprobieren.
> Die Hans sind für meine Zwecke zu grob.
> Muss ich aber noch drauf machen.
> Hier eine Bild ich habe die mal daneben gestellt.
> ...



Welche Größe hat der Conti?


----------



## JackDaddel (4. Januar 2014)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> yep 16 Zoll. Sieht aus wie ein Stereo. Nur mit nähten.



ja ich hab mich nämlich schon gewundert...wusstest du das vorher? ...weil beschrieben is das nirgends wo so


----------



## Holstenpils1 (4. Januar 2014)

nee, leider nicht. Muss mal sehen wie es rollt. Aber sieht gut aus.


----------



## mclompi (5. Januar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat der Conti?



27,5  ist klar in 2,4 breite, ich mach mal ein Bild wenn ich den heute Mittag drauf habe.


----------



## bikerfrooody (5. Januar 2014)

weisst du dass gewicht zufällig vom conti ?


----------



## mclompi (5. Januar 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> weisst du dass gewicht zufällig vom conti ?


Gemessen mit der Küchenwaage 690gram als Protection Version das ist der schwerste x king


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (5. Januar 2014)

okey ist gar nicht so schlecht wie ist das ferhältnis grip/gewicht zum HansDampf ? bist du den conti schon gefahren ?
ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich auf meimStereo nen nobby nic drauf tue spare ich halt nochmal bisschen gewicht


----------



## aliasTJ (5. Januar 2014)

Also ich persönlich würde eher den Hans nehmen oder sogar die Maria.

Derzeit fahre ich den Albert und ich bin mehr als zufrieden.

Glaub ned dass man zur Zeit irgendwo im Wald mit dem conti nen halt hat.

Das feine Profil is doch sofort dicht.


----------



## Kharne (5. Januar 2014)

Das vom Hans auch, von daher macht das ja keinen Unterschied


----------



## Boshard (5. Januar 2014)

Den Continental X-King fährt mein Vater auf seinem Crossrad in 700x 42C als Falt.
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30105_Cyclo-X-King-Faltreifen.html

Hat gute 1000km runter und schaut immer noch gut aus,
Grip auf Straß und Walt oder Feldwegen ist sehr gut.
Selbst bei Modder gut zufahren.
Rollt auch schön leise ab.
Überleg mir den auch für mein AMS 130 in 26x2,40 zu holen
Den der Reifen ist echt gut.


----------



## mclompi (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo ,
Ich habe ihn nur drauf gemacht aber noch nicht gefahren.
Schaffe ich jetzt auch nicht, ich bring es ja morgen zum Händler.
Der Hans wiegt ca. 844 Gramm auf meiner Küchenwaage.


----------



## Boshard (5. Januar 2014)

Der Baut ganz schön Breit auf oder täuscht das?


----------



## Kharne (5. Januar 2014)

Der 26er baut ~63mm breit, so breit wie ein 2,5er Baron. Schwalbe halt, die ETRO Angabe ist bei Schwalbe dafür idR richtig.


----------



## mclompi (5. Januar 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Der Baut ganz schön Breit auf oder täuscht das?


Der Hans war etwas breiter , das Bild täuscht etwas. Hier mit dem Hans.


----------



## Boshard (6. Januar 2014)

Magst du al aus messen wie breit der aufbaut?
und wie breit ist deine Felge 

Das könnt kanpp werden im AMS 130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo , ich kann gerade nicht messen, das Rad ist beim Händler.


----------



## mclompi (6. Januar 2014)

Der Händler meint das er den Dämpfer heute ausbaut und nach Fox schickt, wenn alles glatt geht könnte ich das Rad Freitag wieder abholen. Ich gebe hier bescheid .


----------



## aliasTJ (6. Januar 2014)

Das soll so schnell gehen? wundert mich fast ein wenig.
Direkt zu toxoholic oder Sport import?


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2014)

Seit wann macht SI Fox?


----------



## mclompi (6. Januar 2014)

Bei Gewährleistung macht Fox das in 48 stunden , steht auf der Homepage .


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auf ne defekte Gabel 3 Wochen gewartet, zu ner Zeit, wo angeblich (reguläre Durchlaufzeit 
3-5 Werktage laut HP) wenig los war  Und das ist normal, Aussage vom Händler dazu: Die Durchlaufzeit
ist idR die Angabe von der Homepage... in Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (6. Januar 2014)

Oh das klingt ja nicht gut , da bekomme ich ja Angst .


----------



## aliasTJ (6. Januar 2014)

Puhh weiß ned ob si fox macht. Dacht ich halt.

Hab zu hartje mei reverb geschickt und 3 Wochen gewartet. Zumindest hab ich dann ne komplett neue bekommen.

Find es halt n Witz dass solche Sachen generell eingeschickt und ned sofort vom Händler 1 zu 1 ausgetauscht werden. 

Der kriegt es doch eh immer ersetzt und der Kunde muss ned so lange warten darauf.


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2014)

Und der Händler soll diverse Gabeln immer auf Lager haben? Klar


----------



## aliasTJ (6. Januar 2014)

Spinner find ich gut... Na applaus... 

Anders formuliert, ich melde ein Problem beim Händler, der ordert einen Ersatz und gibt im Anschluss dir defekte ware zurück.

Aber gut dass jeder seine Meinung kundtun kann... 

Oder is n Forum was anderes?


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2014)

Nach deutschem Recht hat der Händler 3 mal die Möglichkeit nachzubessern. Wie er das 
macht ist sein Bier und 2-3 Wochen muss der Kunde nach Rechtsprechung in Kauf 
nehmen pro Nachbesserung.


----------



## Eindraha (8. Januar 2014)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> ich beim HändlerAnhang anzeigen 266245
> 
> es ist da



Hi, schaut ja so aus als könnte man am S keine Trinkflasch montieren?!

LG Eindraha


----------



## Holstenpils1 (9. Januar 2014)

genau. Jedenfalls nicht da wo es normalerweise angebracht ist


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (12. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand sein Cube Fritzz Race 650B mal gewogen?
13,7 kg sind angegeben aber kommt das auch ungefähr hin?


----------



## Chris_360 (12. Januar 2014)

Wer kann mir sagen welche tubeless kit ich für die dt swiss csw em 3,7 benötige? Bekomm leider bei dt swiss hierzu nichts raus?


----------



## Holstenpils1 (12. Januar 2014)

nö.wie immer stimmt das nicht.  14,6 kg.
wiegt mein Teil. Mit Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (12. Januar 2014)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> nö.wie immer stimmt das nicht.  14,6 kg.
> wiegt mein Teil. Mit Pedale.



Danke, dann kommt es ohne Pedalen ja recht nah an die 13,7 kg ran.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Januar 2014)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> nö.wie immer stimmt das nicht.  14,6 kg.
> wiegt mein Teil. Mit Pedale.



Kommt auch auf die Rahmen größe an.



New2bie schrieb:


> Hat jemand sein Cube Fritzz Race 650B mal gewogen?
> 13,7 kg sind angegeben aber kommt das auch ungefähr hin?



Welche Rahmen Größe?



Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Holstenpils1 (12. Januar 2014)

16 Zoll

mit der Tastatur geschrieben


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (12. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Kommt auch auf die Rahmen größe an.


Ja das stimmt natürlich ;-)
Ich wollte das Gewicht des 18 Zoll Fritzz wissen.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (12. Januar 2014)

kann nur schwerer werden


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Januar 2014)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> 16 Zoll
> 
> mit der Tastatur geschrieben



Könnte ungefähr hinkommen, das Gewicht bezieht sich meist auf die kleinste Rahmengröße das sind dann 13,7 kg und die Standard Pedale wiegen ca. 500 g das Paar, aber ich vermute du hast andere als die Originalen?


----------



## Holstenpils1 (12. Januar 2014)

ja hab ich leider irgendwelche Bärentatzen....

Aber die Saint liegen schon rum. Müssen nur noch ran und dann kann ich ja noch mal wiegen


----------



## bikerfrooody (12. Januar 2014)

ich habe das Fritzz TM mit 14,56kg gewogen mit pedalen


----------



## bikerfrooody (12. Januar 2014)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich habe das Fritzz TM mit 14,56kg gewogen mit pedalen


18 zoll !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (13. Januar 2014)

Mein 18" TM wiegt 14,8 kg mit veränderten Vorbau & Lenker sowie Pedalen (450g) und "Waldrückständen"


----------



## Rucksim (13. Januar 2014)

Na wenn wir schon gerade dabei sind ;-)

Mein 18" TM wiegt 14,5kg mit 380g Pedale, Shimano Saint BR820 an Stelle der Formula und ohne "Waldbodenanhang"


----------



## mclompi (14. Januar 2014)

So,mein Rad ist fertig. Ich werde es gleich abholen.
Dämpfer war bei toxoholics, was genau gemacht worden ist sage ich euch wenn ich es habe.

Muss jetzt mal weg


----------



## mclompi (14. Januar 2014)

So bin zurück , der Dämpfer macht jetzt was er soll.Es würden wohl alle Dichtungen getauscht,mehr könnte mir mein Händler auch nicht sagen.Und dieser Zettel lag dabei.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Na dann ist es ja recht zügig gegangen. Hoffentlich hält das Ding jetzt.

G.


----------



## Andr3s (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo, da es hier schon um das Cube Fritzz geht hätte ich mal ne Frage zum Cube Fritzz hpa Pro.

Ist das für ein ersten Fully kauf ok oder sollte man doch lieber 700 euro mehr investieren für das Cube Fritzz hpa Race?

Bin da etwas überfragt, ob ich selbst das Pro ausreizen werde. Da ich vielleicht zwei mal im Jahr wirklich mit dem teil dann ihn einen Urlaub fahre..
Sehe da auch schon 2000 euronen für ne Stange Geld.

Finde leider keine Testberichte vom Pro...

Hoffe ihr könnte mir da etwas weiterhelfen!?
Bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.

Grüße Keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (20. Januar 2014)

ich fahre das pro. Bin sehr zufrieden. Die Pike ist eine super Gabel, der Dämpfer passt gut zum bike, die Laufräder sind wohl etwas schwerer, aber sehr stabil. habe es nicht bereut


----------



## clemsi (20. Januar 2014)

welche rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei welcher körpergröße?

Ich bin 1.84, fahre sonst eigentlich nur L rahmen (Canyon, Scott, Transition) und saß neulich auf einem M - hat seltsamerweise gut gepasst. Hab dann mal die Geowerte verglichen und festgestellt, dass zB der Reach beim Cube M (420 mm) bei Canyon (und vielen anderen Herstellern) zwischen M und L liegt und mir das Canyon L fast immer etwas groß vorkam.

Wer fährt denn das günstigste Fritzz? Ich hab ein sehr gutes Angebot dafür, bin aber bei weitem kein Einsteiger mehr und befürchte, dass das ein spürbarer Rückschritt vom Strive (gestohlen worden) sein könnte. Andernfalls hätte ich beim Fritzz im Angebot schon Zee und Reverb dran- Dämpfer Upgrade evtl. auch noch.


----------



## aliasTJ (20. Januar 2014)

Meint ihr aber jetzt beim 650b oder?

weil ich stelle mir die Frage auch bei den 180 mm Modellen.

Soll ich lieber das Race oder das SL nehmen?

Ist die Frage ob sich der kapitale Mehraufwand von 1000,- Euro echt lohnt?


----------



## diddie40 (20. Januar 2014)

das klingt doch gut. mit 1,84 hängst du genau wie ich, mit 1,86 genau zwischen m + l. ich habe mich für das l entschieden, habe einen kurzen Vorbau ( 45mm ) und einen 780mm Lenker montiert. Dann habe ich das Schaltwerk gegen mein altes slx Shadow+ getauscht. Das Fahrwerk fährt sich im groben Gelände super. Auch auf Touren mit langen uphills fährt es sich super.
Die Reifen haben die einfache Gummimischung. Finde ich persönlich nicht so toll und habe die gegen Conti Mountainking Protection getauscht.

ja, das ganze gilt für das 650b. meiner Meinung nach kann man das Geld besser in individuelle Komponenten investieren.


----------



## clemsi (20. Januar 2014)

@aliasTJ ja, 650B.

@diddie
mit 186 dürftest du aber nahezu überall in L reinfallen. Ich bin mit 184 sehr oft am oberen Ende von M und muss dadurch auch oft schmerzlich richtig gute Angebote für M Rahmen/Bikes (scheint es faktor X mehr zu geben als L) sausen lassen. Da ich aber auch eher ein Freund von großen Rahmen + kurzen Vorbau bin, werd ich das L auch noch testen.
Du hast das XT shadow gegen das slx shadow + getauscht?

Ich werde wahrscheinlich eh auf 1x10 mit KeFü umbauen- fraglich, ob ich da noch das + brauchen werde.

edit:

wie kommt eigentlich die farbe in real rüber? das blau is schon... gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2014)

Ein ganz einfacher Tip zum neuen Fritzzzzzz was die Größe angeht als Auswahlhkriterium.
Meßt eure Beinlänge und nehmt das, wo mindestens die 150er Stütze reinpaßt. Dann sollte der Rest bei eurer Größe auch passen.

G.


----------



## aliasTJ (20. Januar 2014)

Achso kann ich mir das aussuchen, ob ich die 125 mm Stealth will oder die 150 mm?

Hey um nochmal auf meine Frage zu kommen, welches Fritzz nimmt man denn jetzt? 650 b oder 26 " und dabei dann die Frage ob Race oder SL?

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Vorschläge wie man das ganz leicht für sich entscheiden kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2014)

aliasTJ schrieb:


> Achso kann ich mir das aussuchen, ob ich die 125 mm Stealth will oder die 150 mm?
> 
> Hey um nochmal auf meine Frage zu kommen, welches Fritzz nimmt man denn jetzt? 650 b oder 26 " und dabei dann die Frage ob Race oder SL?
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja Vorschläge wie man das ganz leicht für sich entscheiden kann.



Nein kannst du dir nicht aussuchen. Aber wenn du 180mm Federweg bei deiner Größe haben willst, dann verschenkst du unmengen an Potenzial wenn du bei der 125er Stütze bleibst.
Dann kannst du auch das 650B oder gleich ein Stereo nehmen. Kommt halt gerade da darauf an was du mit dem Rad anstellen willst 

G.


----------



## clemsi (20. Januar 2014)

ich frage mich, ob das fritzz für mich vllt nicht etwas überdimensioniert ist- soll eigentlich ausschließlich für trailorientierte touren herhalten- für alles andere hab ich den bergabschlitten (180mm freerider). Stand momentan ist, dass ich das 27.5 Pro (Neu) mit Zee Bremse und Reverb für 1850.- haben könnte- das ist halt schon ne Nummer...


----------



## Chris_360 (20. Januar 2014)

Zwecks rahmengrösse muss das jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich fahr M mit 1,85 und bin damit zufrieden, hängt auch von der geo ab. Bei den 160 fritzzzen schaut der rahmen durch die reifen echt klein aus, aber das täuscht. Ich hatte davor ein votec mit etwas mehr hecklastigkeit, aber der reach war etwas kürzer. 

Ich hab auch noch ein großes bike von canyon in L daheim und finde den rahmen fasst zu groß, M war aber zu klein ( hab den rahmen getauscht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (21. Januar 2014)

Würdet ihr allgemein sagen, dass das HPA 160 Pro für Touren und Endurorennen (als Hobbyfahrer/Amateur/Einsteiger/Neuling...whatever) ausreicht? Oder lieber den ein oder anderen Schein mehr in die HAnd nehmen?

Den Radium Dämpfer müsste man doch eigentlich gegen nen geringen Aufpreis gegen nen Monarch mit Piggy und Remote nachrüsten können oder?

Gibts für die Bike eigentlich auch ne Remote? Oder ist das nur zusätzlicher Kabelmüll am Lenker?


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2014)

Remote gibbet nur für Fox CTD Zeuchs und ist unnützer Kabelmüll am Lenker. Zumal der 
CTD Hebel schön groß und schweinigteuer ist, viel Spaß wenn du dir den bei nem Sturz 
abbrichst.

Plattform etc brauchts an sich garnicht mehr, vorausgesetzt der Rahmen ist gescheit 
konstruiert!

Der Monarch+ ist schonmal en vernünftiges Upgrade, musst halt gucken welchen Tune 
du brauchst. Ne Variostütze ist an sich Pflicht. Und dann musst du halt gucken wie lange 
die Laufräder leben


----------



## Rucksim (21. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Remote gibbet nur für Fox CTD Zeuchs und ist unnützer Kabelmüll am Lenker.


 
Der Meinung war ich eigentlich auch. Am Fritzz TM mit dem Float X, möchte ich auf den Remote am Lenker aber inzwischen nicht mehr verzichten. Ohne Plattform wippt der Hinterbau doch schon recht stark, weshalb ich den Dämpfer viel öfter an die Streckengegebenheiten anpasse als früher, über Remote ist das schon sehr komfortabel.

Zum Radium-Dämpfer kann ich leider nichts sagen


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2014)

Dann hat Cube mal wieder einfach eingekauft, ohne abzustimmen, Bravo!


----------



## Rucksim (21. Januar 2014)

Das glaube ich nicht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das bei 160mm besser hin bekommt.

Auf der einen Seite soll der Hinterbau sehr feinfühlig ansprechen, was er hervorragend macht und auf der anderen Seite soll er ohne Plattform auch bei kräftigem Antritt bergauf annähernd ruhig bleiben.

Das passt schon so sehr gut wie es ist, das ctd an meinem FloatX funktioniert prima. Es sind deutlich spürbare Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Stufen, die ich gut zum Untergrund einstellen kann.
Beim 2013 Float CTD, den ich im Stereo probegefahren bin, habe ich nur minimale Unterschiede zwischen climb und trail gespürt, das hätte man sich auch schenken können.


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Januar 2014)

Servus Cubeaner 

Darf ich Euch mal kurz meinen Neuerwerb vorstellen : mein Fritzzchen 180















Umgerüstet auf Shimano Saint Bremse und 150er Reverb Sattelstütze 

Außerdem hab ich schon mal Spikesreifen aufgezogen , in der Hoffnung , daß es doch noch mal Schnee und kalte Temperaturen gibt


----------



## aliasTJ (21. Januar 2014)

Sieht schick aus 

Bei dem letzten Foto ist die Stealth denk ich mal ganz ausgefahren oder? Ist das denn schon die 150ger Version? 
Die restliche Stütze ist auch ganz schön weit draußen ausm Rahmen. 

Was ist das denn für ne Rahmengröße und wie groß bist na du?


----------



## bikerfrooody (21. Januar 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Cubeaner
> 
> Darf ich Euch mal kurz meinen Neuerwerb vorstellen : mein Fritzzchen 180
> 
> ...




Ich bin es gestern auch probe gefahren also wenn ih nochmal ein rad kaufe dann dieses (ich habe mir jetzt das Stereo SLT bestellt)

aber sauu gail !!!1
vielleicht können wir mal zam fahren wohnst ja nicht weit weg


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2014)

Wie kommt ihr an die Teile ran? Bei Rabe hieß es, dass vor offiziellem Liefertermin nix machbar wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (21. Januar 2014)

Kannst die fritzzen selbst schon über www kaufen


----------



## Chris_360 (21. Januar 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Cubeaner
> 
> Darf ich Euch mal kurz meinen Neuerwerb vorstellen : mein Fritzzchen 180
> 
> ...





Was hast du denn mit der "monstersattelstütze" vor? Schaut ja aus als willst du mit den bike marathonrennen fahren oder hast du die falsche rahmengrösse geordert?


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Januar 2014)

Es ist ein 18" Rahmen und ich bin 180cm Groß.
Ich fahre ganz gerne kompakte Räder.
Nachdem ich relativ lange Haxen habe und mit fast durchgestreckten Knien und etwas abgesenkten Fußspitzen fahre , passt es mir so ganz gut.Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine doofe Erkältung los werden und dann geht's entlich ab auf die Trails


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Januar 2014)

So , Heute war der erste TakeOff im Schnee 

Mein neues Fritzzchen fühlt sich schon mal sehr gut an


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Januar 2014)

Passt übrigens auf, dass bei euren Fritzzen der Gummischutz für die Leitungsdurchführung im Sattelrohr dabei ist. Ich habe heute das zweite Fritzz Race aufgebaut, bei dem er nicht dabei war. Cube hatte uns auf Anfrage glücklicherweise zwei Ersatzgummis geliefert.
Ohne Gummischutz ist es fast unmöglich, die Reverbleitung ohne Schäden durchzufädeln.


----------



## StereoBifi (29. Januar 2014)

Na da schließ ich mich doch auch mal an













. Grüße aus Kempten

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (29. Januar 2014)

Verbaut Cube ernsthaft ne Saint serienmässig, oder habt ihr die nachgerüstet?


----------



## StereoBifi (29. Januar 2014)

Nachgerüstet^^

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Januar 2014)

Die Saint ist bei mir auch Nachgerüstet , genau wie die 150er statt der Serienmäßigen 125er Reverb.

@ Al Borland Danke für den Tipp , werde ich gleich Morgen mal kontrollieren


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2014)

Mei Hauptargument gegen den 180mm Standard 
Oder überseh ich gerade die Kugelgelenksscheiben, die ich aber ansich auch Ingenieuersleistung für Ingenieure die lieber Psychologie hätten studieren sollen sehe 


G.


----------



## Vinse86 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich überlege grad stark, ob ich mir das Fritzz Pro als Einsteigerfully kaufen soll. Kann mir denn jemand sagen wie es sich mit der Agiliät und Verspieltheit auf technischen Trail verhält? Oder sind die Bikes eher auf "Linie wählen und Go!" ausgelegt? Wäre super wenn Ihr eure Erfahrung mal teilt!

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Vincy (28. Februar 2014)

In der neuen bike 4/2014 ist ein Enduro Vergleichstest mit dem Fritzz 160 TM. Testurteil "*SUPER*", *bike TIPP*.
Steifer und antriebsneutraler Rahmen. Ausgezeichnete Allround-Eigenschaften mit voller Touren-Tauglichkeit. Top-Ausstattung.
Bemängelt wurde das extrem tiefe Tretlager, recht lange Kettenstreben und Hinten nur 154mm FW statt der angegebenen 160mm.
Rahmengewicht: 3060g (RH 18", ohne Dämpfer). Gesamtgewicht 14,15kg (ohne Pedale, Cube Angabe 13,9kg)


----------



## Vinse86 (28. Februar 2014)

Hey Danke!

Ja grade wegen der Kettenstreben und des Radstandes hab ich mir Gedanken bezüglich der Wendigkeit gemacht.


----------



## Rucksim (3. März 2014)

Dass der Rahmen so viel steifer ist als beim Stereo, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Von den langen Kettenstreben, merke ich persönlich nichts.

Hab inzwischen die ersten 600km (13.000hm) runter, bisher alles Bestens. Nur die Reverb hat mir zu wenig Verstellweg, werde ich gegen ne Vecnum Moveloc tauschen, sobald diese verfügbar ist.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. März 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Dass der Rahmen so viel steifer ist als beim Stereo, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Sagt wer?


----------



## Vincy (3. März 2014)

Die Laborwerte aus dem bike-Test.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hechtl (3. März 2014)

hab jetzt auch ein Cube Fritzz 27,5"TM. Fährt sich top.
Bis jetzt ist mir nur die Verstellung von der Zugstufe am Dämpfer negativ aufgefallen... so ein Gefummel!
Oder gibts da nen Trick?


----------



## Vincy (3. März 2014)

Mit einem Stift geht es dann etwas einfacher.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Laborwerte aus dem bike-Test.


----------



## Jakten (4. März 2014)

Darf ich mal fragen warum keiner auf die "Pro"-Fragen eingeht?
Würde mich auch interessieren ob das ein durchaus taugliches Ein- und Aufsteigerrad ist.


----------



## zembo (4. März 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> ... ob das ein durchaus taugliches Ein- und Aufsteigerrad ist.



Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## Jakten (4. März 2014)

zembo schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit?


 
Ich bin selber ausoluter Fully-Neuling, habe noch nciht mal ein eigenes MTB. Derzeit mache ich nur Kilometer mit meinem Crossrad.
Also bin ich *Ein*steiger.

Da ich aber nicht nur so rumeiern will, sondern auch Fortschritte auf dem Rad machen möchte, möchte ich gerne ein Rad welches das alles mitmacht und nicht in die Knie geht. 
Also bin ich *Auf*steiger.

Sorry, ich komme aus dem Kite-Sport. Kites, egal ob Land oder Wasser, werden immer so angeworben


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2014)

Tu dich da garnet so* rein*steigern.

G.


----------



## zembo (4. März 2014)

Ok. Hab meins gestern nach Hause geholt, und heute das erste Mal getestet. Ist mein erstes Fully, vorher ein Hardtail gefahren.
Ich bin sehr begeistert! Bergauf lässt es sich super treten, bin damit nicht langsamer als mit dem Hardtail. Bergab, gehts dann richtig rund. Bin heute extra Trails mit Angstpassagen gefahren, die ich mit mit dem HT nie, oder nur selten getraut habe zu fahren. Nachdem die Scheu einmal überwunden war, konnte ich Problemlos alles mit dem Fully fahren - Bin richtig happy damit. Das Fahrwerk muss ich allerdings noch richtig einstellen, und mich auf das Bike einschießen. 
Von daher kann ich Dir sagen, als Anfänger wirst Du richtig spass damit haben. Ob Du es drauf hast was Fahrtechnik angeht, ist natürlich eine andere Sache. Ich habe sehr lange mit dem Hardtail trainiert, bis ich mich entschieden habe ein Fully zu kaufen.


----------



## zembo (4. März 2014)

Ach, eins noch. Wie im Thread beschrieben, sind die Bremsen nicht so prall. Ich habe sie eingebremst, und nun gehen sie schon ganz gut. Auf dem HT bin ich eine XTR Anlage gewohnt, das ist halt eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Dies, und ein recht niedriges Tretlager (bin paar mal aufgesetzt, mit der Kurbel) sind die einzigen Negativpunkte bis dato. Da mein Dämpfer sehr lasch eingestellt war, kann es auch einiges damit zu tun haben, was die Tretlagerhöhe angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2014)

Mach die Bremse am besten gleich runter und verkauf sie als neu. Wenn du eh schon Shimano gewohnt warst, wirst dich erst recht nur ärgern damit 

G.


----------



## Jakten (4. März 2014)

Mein Crossrad bremst noch oldschool auf der Felge 
Also werde ich die Bremse wahrscheinlich besser empfingen als alte Scheibenbremsen-Hasen.

Ich bin schon eingie Trails mit einem Hardtails meines Schwagers gefahren, wäre also nicht der erste Ausflug abseits des Weges mit dem neuen Rad. Also sind teilweise Vorkenntnisse vorhanden.

Hat das Fritzz Pro also eine Daseinberechtigung oder ist es nur auf dem Markt um einen Preis unter 2000,- € nennen zu können?


----------



## zembo (4. März 2014)

Kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, meine Erfahrungen basieren auf dem:


----------



## Rucksim (4. März 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Mein Crossrad bremst noch oldschool auf der Felge
> Also werde ich die Bremse wahrscheinlich besser empfingen als alte Scheibenbremsen-Hasen.
> 
> Ich bin schon eingie Trails mit einem Hardtails meines Schwagers gefahren, wäre also nicht der erste Ausflug abseits des Weges mit dem neuen Rad. Also sind teilweise Vorkenntnisse vorhanden.
> ...




Einen ausführlichen Test des Pro`s gibt es in der World of MTB 03/2014. Kritisiert wird vor allem der Dämpfer und die fehlende Vario-Stütze. Für unter 2000Euro muss man halt Abstriche machen, das Bike ist ansonsten sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## Chris_360 (4. März 2014)

Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen die formula? Meines erachtens ist das nur geschmackssache. Ich hab jetzt auch nur den vergleich zur elixir & code und außer das sie einen bissigeren druckpunkt hat hab ich bisher keinen unterschied festgestellt


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. März 2014)

Servus

Mein neues 180er Fritzzchen macht unheimlich Spass 






Vor allem mit den Gripp-Monstern Conti Baron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (11. März 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Einen ausführlichen Test des Pro`s gibt es in der World of MTB 03/2014.


 
Danke für Tip! Habe ich mir zugelegt.


----------



## Hechtl (11. März 2014)

schöne Geräte! Hier ist mal meines...





muss noch ein wenig tunen aber im großen und ganzen schon sehr fein.
Aktuell habe ich nach jeder Ausfahrt auf meinem Dämpfer einen ordentlichen Ölfilm, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob "noch" normal oder zu ölig.


----------



## Rucksim (11. März 2014)

Schönes Bild von der Kösseine, leider liegt dort noch recht viel Eis und Schnee.

Werde neben der Sattelstütze noch die Griffe wechseln, die sind mir zu dünn und haben etwas zu wenig Dämpfung. Ohne Handschuhe sind die Fritzzgriffe nur was für sehr kleine Hände.


----------



## Hechtl (11. März 2014)

ja Sattelstütze wäre eigentlich auch ein Kandidat für mich gewesen.
Aber im Fritzz komme ich mit der 125mm Reverb aus - passt genau. Bei der 150mm würden meine Füße nicht mehr zu den Pedalen runterkommen... wäre also suboptimal 
Hab bei meinem Fritzz die GA1 Griffe von Ergon drauf... hatte ich scho daham vom Vorgängerbike.

Wie bist du mit dem Ansprechen von Federgabel und Dämpfer zufrieden?
Was hast ca für ein Gewicht und was für ein Setup?


----------



## Rucksim (11. März 2014)

Ich hab bis vor ner Woche am Setup nicht viel verändert, dann hab ich bei trocknen Bedingungen getestet und finde jetzt ne gute Abstimmung gefunden zu haben, zumindest für die Gabel. Am Dämpfer bin ich mir noch unsicher ob das schon das Optimum ist.

Gabel: ca. 5-5,1 bar
Dämpfer: ca. 16 bar

Gewicht mit Rucksack ca. 85-90kg

Was fährst du?


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. März 2014)

Fritzzchen bei der Arbeit


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2014)

Hechtl schrieb:


> ja Sattelstütze wäre eigentlich auch ein Kandidat für mich gewesen.
> Aber im Fritzz komme ich mit der 125mm Reverb aus - passt genau. Bei der 150mm würden meine Füße nicht mehr zu den Pedalen runterkommen... wäre also suboptimal
> Hab bei meinem Fritzz die GA1 Griffe von Ergon drauf... hatte ich scho daham vom Vorgängerbike.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist ein bisschen ein Unding, beim 26er hättest die 150mm einbauen können 
Das mit dem Dämpfer würde ich auf jedenfall mal richtig ausprobieren, ob da ein Defekt vorliegt. Ist ja nicht ganz so unwahrscheinlich, aber geht zur Zeit wohl in Richtung Katastrophe. An schnelle Bearbeitung ist wohl zur Zeit bei FOX nicht zu hoffen

@Rucksim: Das Bild ist schon älter, an den Stellen liegt jetzt nichts mehr

G.


----------



## Rucksim (11. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Rucksim: Das Bild ist schon älter, an den Stellen liegt jetzt nichts mehr
> 
> G.



An der Stelle vielleicht nicht mehr, auf dem H-Weg war bis vor 1,5 Wochen aber noch ordentlich viel Eis und Schnee. Auch am Ochsenkopf war bis vor ner Woche fast überall oberhalb von 800m noch 5-10cm Eis und Schnee, denke nicht, dass das schon weg ist. Waldstein, Rudolphstein, Epprechtstein und Kornberg sind praktisch vollständig frei.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2014)

Ja Oko Nordseite ist auf den Trails noch Schnee. Kösseine ist ja doch 100Hms niedriger, da gibts nur noch in den zugetrampelten Ritzen ganz ganz oben auf dem letzten 40hms auf den Trails Schnee.

Und damits net ganz Offtopic wird, von dem Berg aus sieht man die Halle wo alle eure Fritzz herkommen 

G.


----------



## Rucksim (18. März 2014)

Weiß einer zufällig die max. mögliche Einstecktiefe des Sattelrohrs beim Cube Fritzz (650B) in Rahmengröße M?

Für die Movelec brauche ich im Worstcase 283mm, wenn ich von außen den Zollstock ranhalte, müsste es eigentlich reichen. Der Knick im Rohr kommt erst etwas weiter unten. Durch die angeschweißte Befestigung für die Wippe, wird das Sattelrohr nach unten sich ja hoffentlich nicht verjüngen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2014)

Schieb halt deine Stählsss mal ganz rein, sollte doch auch mit Kabel gehen. Dann kannst du doch gut messen wie weit es reingeht...oder hab ich einen Denkfehler!

G.


----------



## Rucksim (18. März 2014)

Nein, du hast keinen Denkfehler. Ich denke nur die verbaute Reverb Stealth 125 wird nicht 283mm Einschubtiefe haben. Hab aber auf Anhieb auch nix dazu finden können. Wenn niemand was weiß bleibt mir nur die Stütze auszubauen und es mit ner normalen Stütze zu testen. Kann ich die Reverbleitung ab- und anschrauben ohne den Hebel entlüften zu müssen?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2014)

Ah, das heißt du weißt nicht ob du die 380er oder 420er hast. Das ist dann blöde

G.


----------



## Rucksim (18. März 2014)

Hab jetzt mal innen im Rohr nachgemessen und bei 270mm stoße ich auf ne Art Naht, weiter wird sich die Stütze wahrscheinlich nicht einschieben lassen. Das würde in meinem Fall dann alles sehr knapp werden mit der 200mm Moveloc, werde vorsichtshalber die 170ger nehmen.


----------



## outlaw1988 (20. März 2014)

Bin neuerdings auch stolzer Besitzer des Rades. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich zubden fox Komponenten ne Bedienungsanleitung finde. Auf deutsch.
Vom Händler gans nichts konkretes zur fox,lediglich so ein sicherheitshinweise Heft.
Händler meinte, mehr gibts nimmer dazu, stimmt das so?


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. März 2014)

outlaw1988 schrieb:


> Bin neuerdings auch stolzer Besitzer des Rades.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich zubden fox Komponenten ne Bedienungsanleitung finde. Auf deutsch.
> Vom Händler gans nichts konkretes zur fox,lediglich so ein sicherheitshinweise Heft.
> Händler meinte, mehr gibts nimmer dazu, stimmt das so?


 
Servus

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter 

http://www.cube.eu/service/manuals/


----------



## outlaw1988 (20. März 2014)

Vielen Dank, hab bei fox ums gesucht, nur bei cube selbst nicht


----------



## outlaw1988 (21. März 2014)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, da bei der kleinsten lenkbewegung/Gewichtsverlagerung die vorderbremse leicht schleift?


----------



## StereoBifi (22. März 2014)

ne bei mir gar nicht. Ich hab ja komplett auf Shimano Saint umgerüstet und hab hinten auch die 203er Scheibe drauf nur hab ich kein passenden Adapter für den Bremssattel gefunden und hab eben provisorisch mit 2 Unterlegscheiben und nem 180mm Adapter unterbaut. Ich bekomm den Sattel halt nicht sauber ausgerichtet, somit schleift die hinter Scheibe leicht.
Weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo ich so nen Adapter für die 203er Scheibe her bekomm, anderer Hersteller der evtl passt etc?
Ich wäre echt dankbar wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß Bifi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. März 2014)

Das liegt daran, weil es 200mm und auch 203mm Scheiben gibt. Es gibt PM Adapter von 160 (6") auf 203mm oder von 180 (7") auf 203mm!
Zudem gibt es Adapter, die teilweise modellspezifisch sind.


----------



## StereoBifi (22. März 2014)

das heisst jezt genau? Es gibt keinen Adapter um hinten aufm Fritzz SL ne 203er Shimano Scheibe fahren zu können?


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. März 2014)

Servus

Ich hab bei meinem Fritzz 180 SL gleich vom Händler hinten eine 203er Scheibe mit der Saint montieren lassen.
Der hat auch nur 1,5mm dicke Beilagscheiben zwischen dem Rahmen und dem 180er Adapter unterlegt.
Bei mir funktioniert es aber sehr gut ohne schleifen.
Es hat mich jetzt auch gerade interessiert und hab schnell mal im Keller nachgeschaut ob ich noch andere Adapter für PM -PM 203er Scheiben habe.
Zwei Stück hab ich gefunden , aber beide hätten überhaupt nicht gepasst.
Also nehme ich an , das für das Cube ein spezieller Adapter nötig wäre.
Nachdem es bei meinem aber gut funktioniert lasse ich es jetzt so.


----------



## StereoBifi (22. März 2014)

Danke dir für die Infos dann werd ich wohl so lange versuchen den Sattel auszurichten bis nix mehr schleift^^

Gruß Bifi


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. März 2014)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Infos dann werd ich wohl so lange versuchen den Sattel auszurichten bis nix mehr schleift^^
> 
> Gruß Bifi


 
Hast Du oben an den Schrauben eigentlich noch die komischen Tellerscheiben zum ausrichten dran ?
Die hab ich immer gleich rausgeschmissen.
Mit den Gussteilen hatten wir schon öfter Probleme.
Die sind gerne mal gebrochen.


----------



## StereoBifi (22. März 2014)

Ne ich hab ganz normale schrauben die bei der bremse dabei waren genommen. Das einzige was ich noch dran hab vorne und hinten sind die plastikklammer das dich die schraube nicht lösen kann

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian06 (23. März 2014)

Servus,

gestern bin ich ein 2014 Fritzz Race mal ein wenig Probe gefahren. Und dabei ist mir das hier auch schon mal erwähnte Problem mit der schleifenden Kette aufgefallen, wenn man vorne auf dem kleinen Ritzel fährt. Ansonsten fand ich das Bike top.
Daher meine Frage, ob ich einfach damit leben müsste, oder ist jemanden schon dafür eine Lösung bekannt?

Grüße,  Sebi


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2014)

sebastian06 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> gestern bin ich ein 2014 Fritzz Race mal ein wenig Probe gefahren. Und dabei ist mir das hier auch schon mal erwähnte Problem mit der schleifenden Kette aufgefallen, wenn man vorne auf dem kleinen Ritzel fährt. Ansonsten fand ich das Bike top.
> Daher meine Frage, ob ich einfach damit leben müsste, oder ist jemanden schon dafür eine Lösung bekannt?
> ...


 
Servus

Als ich mein neues 2014er Fritzz SL 180 das erste mal gefahren bin , hat die Kette vorne auch gelegentlich geschliffen.
Nachdem ich den Umwerfer aber genau justiert habe , hat nichts mehr geschliffen.


----------



## sebastian06 (23. März 2014)

Ok, das klingt nach Hoffnung. Bin (noch) nicht so der Schrauber. Ansonsten hat mich das Bike echt überzeugt.  Die überarbeiteten 2014er Fox 34 hat sich für mich nicht sclechter angefühlt, als die Pike. Ich werde den Händler gleich nochmal sagen. Am Samstag hatte er keine Zeit ...


----------



## Mark-Steven (24. März 2014)

Mahlzeit zusammen, nicht mehr lange und ich auch bin stolzer Fritzz HPA 160 Race besitzer  Gute 14 Tage noch und dann heißt es Rock´n Roll ... In diesen Sinne,Beste Gruße aus Herne


----------



## Rucksim (24. März 2014)

sebastian06 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> gestern bin ich ein 2014 Fritzz Race mal ein wenig Probe gefahren. Und dabei ist mir das hier auch schon mal erwähnte Problem mit der schleifenden Kette aufgefallen, wenn man vorne auf dem kleinen Ritzel fährt. Ansonsten fand ich das Bike top.
> Daher meine Frage, ob ich einfach damit leben müsste, oder ist jemanden schon dafür eine Lösung bekannt?
> ...


 

Die Kette schleift bei mir nur unten am Umwerfer, wenn das Bike am Montageständer hängt, dagegen kann man auch nix machen, denn der Umwerfer lässt sich im Langloch nicht weiter nach unten stellen (vorne kleines Kettenblatt, hinten die 3-4 kleinsten Ritzel). In der Praxis, wenn du fährst und der Dämpfer im Sag sitzt, kommt der Umwerfer einige Millimeter tiefer und die Kette wird normalerweise nicht mehr unten schleifen. Mir ist zumindest während der Fahrt nie ein schleifendes Geräusch zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## sebastian06 (24. März 2014)

Ok, aber bei mir war es bei Bergauffahren zu hören - vorne kleines Ritzel und hinter die drei großen. Aber ich werde da nochmal vorbeischauen und mir das genas genauer anschauen. Aber es schint ja also kein prinziepielles Problem zu sein. Das hätte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## scarto8 (26. März 2014)

Hallo Cube Gemeinde, 
Ich habe vor mir das Cube Fritzz 160 HPA RACE zu kaufen. Bin Neueinsteiger auf dem Gebiet und hab vor damit längere touren auf ebener Strecke, Trails, ab und zu Bikepark und auch mal uphill zu fahren. Bin jetzt nicht der unsportliche Typ, aber hab etwas bedenken, ob das Bike für uphill oder längere touren nicht zu schwer ist. Ich bin selber 2m groß und bräuchte auch den XL Rahmen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen was meine bedenken angeht. Danke im voraus. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2014)

Denke bis 100km und 2500Hm sollte es für einen sprortlichen Menschen nicht zu schwer sein.

G.


----------



## scarto8 (26. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Kann denn jemand schon ein Fahrbericht zum cube 160 Fritzz HPA RACE 27,5 geben? Finde leider nicht wirklich Testberichte im Internet...


----------



## Rucksim (26. März 2014)

http://www.cube.eu/cubeworld/news/detail/article/bike-enduro-tip-cube-fritzz-160-hpa-tm-275/

Es gibt nen Test vom TM in der bike 04/14 und einen vom PRO in der World of MTB 03/2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hechtl (27. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Denke bis 100km und 2500Hm sollte es für einen sprortlichen Menschen nicht zu schwer sein.
> 
> G.


ich denke aber, über 80km und 2000hm sind nicht unbedingt der Normalfall. Aber warum net?
Fahren kann man auch mehr, solange die Oberschenkel, Waden, und die Lunge nicht explodieren.

Bin am letzten WE erst 55km und 1400hm mit dem Fritzz gefahren. War kein Problem.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2014)

Hechtl schrieb:


> ich denke aber, über 80km und 2000hm sind nicht unbedingt der Normalfall. Aber warum net?
> Fahren kann man auch mehr, solange die Oberschenkel, Waden, und die Lunge nicht explodieren.
> 
> Bin am letzten WE erst 55km und 1400hm mit dem Fritzz gefahren. War kein Problem.



Würd ich auch net schaffen, bin vom Eman ausgegangen  Wollt ja nur sagen das es bei dem Rad wohl net am Rad liegt wieviel man damit hinbekommt.

G.


----------



## Rucksim (27. März 2014)

Das Thema Gewicht ist und wird von vielen Herstellern überstrapaziert. Dass es nicht möglich ist mit nem 15kg Bike die gleichen Touren zu fahren wie mit nem 12 kg Bike ist ein Märchen, welches gerne erzählt wird. Die Geometrie vom Fritzz ist super um gut berauf zu fahren, auch ohne Absenkung an der Gabel. Wenn man kein Rennen gewinnen will/muß spielt es doch keine Rolle ob man auf 300hm ne Minute schneller oder langsamer ist. Viel mehr macht es bei mir zumindest nicht aus (Tourenfully 120mm mit 13,4kg vs. Fritzz 160mm mit ca. 14,6kg --> 350hm/ca. 9km, altes Bike ca. 42-43min neues Bike ca. 44-45min).


----------



## scarto8 (27. März 2014)

@Rucksim : erstmal schönen Dank für die Ausführung zum Thema Gewicht. Da ich selber Laie auf dem Gebiet bin, befragt man natürlich erstmal Leute hier im Forum oder geht direkt in die Geschäfte um sich beraten zu lassen. In den Bike Tests im Internet wird nur all zu gerne die leichteren Bikes angepriesen und im Geschäft natürlich auch die empfohlen. Da kommt man dann als Neuling wie ich ins grübeln und schaut natürlich nochmal genauer hin beim Gewicht. Mir hat auch schon ein Mitarbeiter im Geschäft erzählt, das alles über 13,5kg zu schwer ist um Uphill zu fahren.Ich hab mich jetzt ein bisschen in das Cube Fritzz 160 HPA verguckt und dein Post bestärkt mich auch noch ein bisschen mehr darin das Bike zu kaufen. Ich war am Anfang etwas skeptisch wegen der Herstellerangaben zum Gewicht. Denke das ich mit ca. 14kg auch mal nen Berg rauf komm


----------



## greg12 (27. März 2014)

das thema gewicht ist ein keines, wenn mans bergauf nicht eilig hat! solange die geo & kinematik stimmen, die reifen halbwegs rollen sollten auch 14,5kg und mehr bergauf bewegbar sein. 
klar wird ein 9kg hardtail bergauf agiler sein als ein 160mm enduro, aber tourenfahren sollte mit beiden möglich sein!!
also nicht zuviel übers gewicht nachdenken und das bike nehmen wenns einem gefällt und passt!


----------



## zembo (27. März 2014)

Also ich bin mit dem Fritzz die selben Uphills gefahren, auf denen ich auch schon oft mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs war, und kann sagen, der Unterschied ist marginal. Wenn der Boden feucht ist, merke ich einen größeren Unterscheid. Dies ist aber wohl auch hauptsächlich den Reifen geschuldet. Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen dem Fritzz und meinem Hardtail: 4,5kg. Das Fritzz geht sehr gut bergauf!


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. März 2014)

Auf meinem 180mm Fritzz SL fahre ich gerade die Conti Baron Reifen die nicht gerade für gute Rolleigenschaften bekannt sind  

Aber damit komme ich genauso Steigungen mit über 25% hinauf , es dauert zwar minimal länger , dafür sind sie Bergab über Felsen und Wurzeln ( auch wenn sie feucht sind )  genial griffig  

Da nehme ich es gerne in Kauf , das mein Radel mit den Contis ca.15,5Kg wiegt


----------



## Vincy (3. April 2014)

In der aktuellen Zeitschrift MB 5/2014 ist ein Enduro-Vergleichstest mit dem Fritzz 160 TM 650b.
Gesamtgewicht (ohne Pedale): 14,1kg (RH 20"),  das Rahmengewicht (mit Dämpfer): 3710g.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ckampagne=42er_test_bikes_2014_enduros_mb0514


----------



## scarto8 (3. April 2014)

Dankeschön... werde gleich mal stöbern.gibt es den Vergleichstets auch online oder nur in der Zeitschrift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. April 2014)

Kommt dort meistens erst einige Tage später online.


----------



## skydog73 (9. April 2014)

Hurraaaa!

Mein 180 SL ist da! Erster Eindruck nach ner "kurzen Runde um den Block"... Jepp - gute Entscheidung!
Zur Wahl standen: Alutec Fanes 4.0, YTInd Wicked, YTInd Capra und auch so ein 27,5er Fritzz... testen konnte ich alle, das es nun wieder ein Fritzz wurde liegt einfach mal an den Wartezeiten bei den anderen Anbietern (stellenweise KW 35 - Hä???), ich wollte Aber jetzt ne neue Kiste!!!
... und irgendwie find ich den Prügel geil!
... und ich hab noch nen Haufen 26er Material hier und bin einfach mal flexibler beim Teiletausch .
Den Plan, das 2011er Fritzz SL nach der Neuanschaffung abzustossen, hab ich aber schon wieder verworfen - das Ding is mir einfach ans Herz gewachsen.
Bilder gibts bestimmt demnächst auch noch... ich dreh noch ne Runde...

Grüsse aus Bärlin,
Matthias


----------



## skydog73 (11. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Dann hätt ich doch noch mal ne Frage speziell an die 180SL - Besitzer unter Euch:
Was ist denn für eine Kurbellänge bei Euch montiert? Laut Homepage sollte ja eigentlich eine 175mm-Kurbel verbaut sein.

Bei mir steckt allerdings eine 170mm-Kurbel drauf. Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt dramatisch - für die Bergabhopserei vielleicht sogar ein Vorteil...
aber auf längeren Touren mit nem etwas höheren Uphill-Anteil sehe ich da eher Nachteile (zumindest für mich).

Wäre für mich gerade interessant zu wissen, ob es sich bei meinem Bike um nen Fehler handelt oder ob es wieder einer der
"berühmten running changes" seitens Cube ist, von denen man erstmal nix erfährt...

Danke schon mal und Grüsse aus Bärlin!
Matthias


----------



## zembo (11. April 2014)

Hi,
eben nachgeschaut - hab auch eine 170er verbaut. Weiss jetzt noch nicht wie ich das finde...


----------



## skydog73 (12. April 2014)

Moin!

Auch wenn doch eigentlich inzwischen jeder weiss, wie in Fahrrad aussieht... Hier mal meins: 







@zembo: ich weiss im Moment auch noch nicht, wie ich das mit der Kurbellänge endgültig finde... hab aber mal meinen Händler 
darauf angesetzt... mal sehen, was man für ne Info bekommt.
Grundsätzlich hab ich aber mit der Kiste nen Mordsspaß und ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.

...Und für diejenigen, die es evtl. interessiert: bin dieses Mal wirklich über die Gewichtsangaben überrascht!
Rahmengrösse 18Zoll,
Im Lieferzustand komplett aber ohne Pedale : 14,42 Kg
Im Ist-Zustand (fahrfertig mit ein paar Änderungen) 14,61 Kg
Gar nicht mal so übel. Auf glatt 14 werde ich es wohl nicht bekommen, aber mal sehen was da langfristig noch geht... 

Grüsse aus Bärlin,
Matthias


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2014)

Das mit den Kurbeln merkt man ja eh erst wenn man es weiß  
Sehe du hast schonmal die Bremsscheiben auf die richtige Bremse umgerüstet...jetzt fehlt noch der Rest 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydog73 (12. April 2014)

Ooch, Bremse bleibt so wie sie ist. Fahre die Kombi schon lange auch auf anderen Bikes.
Formula The One/T1, 203er XT-Scheiben v/h, KoolStop gesintert oder Trickstuff organisch (je nach Jahreszeit). Bremsleistung, Standfestigkeit, Dosierbarkeit sind top und der Wartungsaufwand hält sich in Grenzen. Ich hab mit den Formula-Bremsen kein Problem.
evtl. kommt später ne X0 Trail dran... die Bremsleistung is aber nicht wirklich besser. Die Saint hab ich am Downhiller, am Fritzz find ich die etwas übertrieben... 

Die Kurbellänge macht sich spätestens beim Umrüsten auf 38/24 bemerkbar (so meine Erfahrung), mit 36/22 sind die gar nicht mal so verkehrt...
dann bleibts halt Antriebsseitig erstmal so wie es ist.

Gruß


----------



## StereoBifi (12. April 2014)

Servus zusammen,

Ich hätt mal ne Frage und zwar hab ich an meinem Fritzz SL nur eine Kabelführung dran und brauch noch 2 weitere. Mein Cube-Händler meinte die könnten die Führungen nicht bestellen. Hab ihr vll ne Ahnung wo ich die herbekommen könnte?


----------



## Al_Borland (12. April 2014)

Klar kann man die bestellen. Haben wir selber auch schon gemacht. Einfach direkt beim Cubesupport anrufen und nett fragen.

Alternative: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Rahmen/Ragley-Triple-Cable-Guide-Kit-Leitungsfuehrung.html


----------



## Chris_360 (13. April 2014)

Wer hat mit seinen FOX Float X auch Probleme? Meiner verliert Öl und das CTD funktioniert auch nicht mehr richtig (denke das liegt am Ölverlust). Bauen ihn jetzt aus und bring in zu meinen Händler. Da kann ich jetzt nur hoffen, dass das Wetter schlechter wird. 

Übrigens meine Formula schmeiße ich jetzt raus. Finde sie zumindest am Vorderrad voll mies.


----------



## Rucksim (13. April 2014)

Bisher keine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer, CTD funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Hechtl (14. April 2014)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Wer hat mit seinen FOX Float X auch Probleme? Meiner verliert Öl und das CTD funktioniert auch nicht mehr richtig (denke das liegt am Ölverlust). Bauen ihn jetzt aus und bring in zu meinen Händler. Da kann ich jetzt nur hoffen, dass das Wetter schlechter wird.
> 
> Übrigens meine Formula schmeiße ich jetzt raus. Finde sie zumindest am Vorderrad voll mies.


 
ich hatte bei meinem Fox Float X auch "Ölverlust". Nach ca. 200km ist aber jetzt auch Ruhe... war halt immer ein minimaler Ölfilm drauf.
(War aber genauso wie du, drauf und dran, den Dämpfer zu reklamieren. Wollte halt nur keine "Zwangsbikepause" wg fehlendem Dämpfer einlegen)

Funktioniert nun übrigens auch top, am Anfang war er a bissl zu speedy eingestellt... jetzt liegt König Fritzz schon gut bergab!


----------



## tml (14. April 2014)

bin jetz auch seit 2 wochen glücklicher besitzer meines fritzzchens


----------



## Chris_360 (14. April 2014)

Bei meinen hat das ctd nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert. Beim hochfahren hat der climb modus teilweise nicht funktioniert und beim umschalten zwischen c t d muss ich dämpfer immer wieder entlasten, damit er reagiert hat. Hab ihn heute weggebracht und muss wohl 3wochen ohne auskommen


----------



## Hechtl (16. April 2014)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Bei meinen hat das ctd nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert. Beim hochfahren hat der climb modus teilweise nicht funktioniert und beim umschalten zwischen c t d muss ich dämpfer immer wieder entlasten, damit er reagiert hat. Hab ihn heute weggebracht und muss wohl 3wochen ohne auskommen


 
hast du den Dämpfer remote mit der Lenkerfernbedienung verstellt? Wenn ja, hakt bei mir auch ab und zu mal. Also zu 95% gehts einwandfrei, zu 5% mal net. Aber is trotzdem top und ja relativ leicht rauszufinden, wenn dies der Fall ist, ist nämlich der Zug unten am Dämpfer ausgehängt (naja net ausgehängt, halt net richtig eingehängt... weiß nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll) 
Der Remotehebel ist halt ehrlich gesagt auch Komfort, den man nicht braucht... sobald er mir abhanden kommt, werde ich es auch dabei belassen


----------



## Chris_360 (16. April 2014)

Nein, da hat alles gepasst. Liegt am ölverlust. Hat sich schon unterhalb des dämpfers das öl gesammelt. Ist auch jetzt egal weil der dämpfer schon weg ist. Jetzt kann ich mir den kopf zerbrechen welche bremse ich dran mache (saint vs. Trail vs. Bis juni warten und dann die guide)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hechtl (16. April 2014)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Nein, da hat alles gepasst. Liegt am ölverlust. Hat sich schon unterhalb des dämpfers das öl gesammelt. Ist auch jetzt egal weil der dämpfer schon weg ist. Jetzt kann ich mir den kopf zerbrechen welche bremse ich dran mache (saint vs. Trail vs. Bis juni warten und dann die guide)



Bremse > Shimano XT oder Luxusvariante XTR - gibt nix besseres


----------



## Boa-P (20. April 2014)

Hallöchen,
meine Freundin besitzt seit neustem das Fritzz 160 HPA pro. Ein kleines Problem gibt es derzeit. Die obere Aufnahme vom Dämpfer quietscht. Wenn ich jetzt die Schraube ein wenig lockerer mache, verschwindet das Geräusch. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob man das so machen sollte oder man das fettet. Wir sind beide noch absolute Anfänger, also bitte nicht wundern 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2014)

Die Schraube mit 8-9Nm festziehen und mit Loctite sichern. Nicht weniger, dann klappert es dort, alles schlägt aus und die Verschraubung kann schlimmstensfalls verloren gehn! Den Schraubenschaft kannst leicht einfetten, aber nicht das Gewinde!
Im Neuzustand müssen sich bei dem Monitou Dämpfer die Dämpferbuchsen auch erst noch einlaufen. Die Fox Dämpfer haben da eine bessere Lagerbuchse aus Kunststoff.


----------



## StereoBifi (20. April 2014)

kennt denn einer von euch den Hersteller des Cube Action Team´s Fullface Helm?


----------



## Chris_360 (20. April 2014)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> kennt denn einer von euch den Hersteller des Cube Action Team´s Fullface Helm?


Gibt es sowas überhaupt zu kaufen? Und wenn ja: Was willst den damit? Der ist bestimmt nicht DH-Getested nach ASTM.


----------



## skydog73 (24. April 2014)

Moin,

Hier mal ein Update zum Thema Kurbellänge am 180er SL (evtl. interessiert´s ja jemanden):

Zuerst einmal die Aussage von CUBE, die aber auch nicht wirklich überraschend ist ...hab nichts Anderes erwartet.
*
"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


Im Workbook auf S. 59 sowie auf der Homepage in der Produktbeschreibung des „Fritzz 180 HPA SL 26“ ist uns leider ein Druckfehler unterlaufen. Die Kurbellänge beträgt tatsächlich 170mm und ist zudem kein Reklamationsgrund. Wir berufen uns hier auf den folgenden Satz der AGB´s auf S. 571.


„Alle Abbildungen und aufgeführten Produktbeschreibungen entsprechen dem Stand der Druckfreigabe. Trotz sorgfältiger Erstellung und Kontrolle aller Daten sind Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.“


Wir bitten um Verständnis und verbleiben mit freundlichen Grüßen


Cube Technical Service"*

so weit, so gut... der selbe "Druckfehler" ist den Jungs auch bei der Produktbeschreibung vom 27,5er TM (auch mit dem E13 TRS+ Crankset) unterlaufen - inzwischen sind die Angaben auf der Cube-Homepage für beide Modelle aktualisiert (etwa seit etwa Mitte der letzten Woche).
Ich wollte ja auch nur wissen, ob an meinem Bike versehentlich ne kürzere Kurbel montiert wurde als "normalerweise"...Fehler können ja passieren und ich hätte den Bock ja auch mit ner 170er-Kurbel gekauft... ich find´s nur blöd, wenn ich nicht das bekomme was ich bestellt und bezahlt habe.

Aaaber:

Nun hab ich ne Woche Zeit zum Fahren, Experimentieren und Schrauben gehabt - Fazit (gilt nur für mich!): Passt genau so - Punkt.

Meine ursprünglich angedachte (und an zwei anderen Bikes geliebte) 38/24-Kurbel geht mit 170er-Kurbellänge an diesem Bike mal nicht...an längeren steilen Uphills machen sich 5mm weniger Kurbellänge bemerkbar - mehr als ich es für möglich gehalten habe. In Bereichen, wo man auf 28 oder 32 Zähnen unterwegs war, braucht man auf ein mal den 36er Rettungsring...
Mit ner 175er-Kurbel isses um raufzukommen egal welche Kettenblätter drauf sind - nur: runter lass ich diesen Hobel mehr rennen als andere...da wird eben auf abschüssiger und "unebener" Strecke noch mal kräftig nachgetreten.
...und wieder "Überraschung" - hier machen sich 5mm mehr oder weniger Kurbellänge schlagartig (und schmerzhaft) bemerkbar.
Hab jetzt ne Woche lang alle Kurbllängen/Kettenblatt-Kombinationen auf ein und der selben Stecke am 180er Fritzz durchprobiert... 

und kann nur sagen: Danke für den "Druckfehler" - passt genau so wie es is ... ich spreche da nur für mich!!!

Das Crankset bleibt genau so drin - ja, es gibt Leichters...aber es sieht einfach mal verdammt geil aus!

im Grossen und Ganzen ist es ein sehr gutes Paket  - nur die Laufräder fliegen demnächst raus... 

obwohl, so schlecht sind die gar nicht... aber ich hab noch... 
...oder vielleicht doch erstmal die Remote für den Dämpfer???

Nacht und Grüsse,
Matthias


----------



## -eric- (24. April 2014)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> kennt denn einer von euch den Hersteller des Cube Action Team´s Fullface Helm?


Die schauen mir sehr nach Troy Lee D3 aus  genauso fahren die jungs ja auch gelegentlich den Allmountain-Helm von Troy Lee.


----------



## Chris_360 (25. April 2014)

skydog73 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich wollte ja auch nur wissen, ob an meinem Bike versehentlich ne kürzere Kurbel montiert wurde als "normalerweise"...Fehler können ja passieren und ich hätte den Bock ja auch mit ner 170er-Kurbel gekauft... ich find´s nur blöd, wenn ich nicht das bekomme was ich bestellt und bezahlt habe.



Ich finde eher die tretlager höhe/tiefe zumindest beim 27,5er grenzwertig. Beim 26er kann ich nicht mit reden obs da genauso ist. Bei verblockten und technischen trail muss ich schon höllisch aufpassen das ich nicht abfliege. War ja auch in einer der bike-bravos so bemängelt. Da würden theoretisch kürzere kurbeln besser sein


----------



## Hechtl (26. April 2014)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Ich finde eher die tretlager höhe/tiefe zumindest beim 27,5er grenzwertig. Beim 26er kann ich nicht mit reden obs da genauso ist. Bei verblockten und technischen trail muss ich schon höllisch aufpassen das ich nicht abfliege. War ja auch in einer der bike-bravos so bemängelt. Da würden theoretisch kürzere kurbeln besser sein



kann ich nicht bestätigen, ist doch super vom Schwerpunkt her.  Musst halt in den richtigen Momenten treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (26. April 2014)

Ich finds beim Stereo auch nervig. Jede Wurzel trifft man mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert.
Das verlangt mir zumindest ein ganzes Stück Umstellung beim Fahrverhalten ab.


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. April 2014)

Geile Aktion von cube...könnte man auch übertragen: nein nein, statt XT gehört da wirklich ein acera Schaltwerk ran, wir berufen uns dabei auf...


----------



## JackDaddel (28. April 2014)

Hi,

also das mit der Tretlagerhöhe find ich auch ganz schön nervig.

Aber mal was anderes, am Wochenende habe ich eine Schraube gekillt beim Bergauf fahren. Kann sein das sie vorher vllt durch nen Sprung angeknackst war. Aber dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren sowas, wäre das bei einer Landung beim Sprung passiert wäre das alles ein bisschen anders ausgegangen. Die gekennzeichnete Schraube nur auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Mal schaun was morgen der Händler sagt. 
Was meinter ob ich die Reperatur bezahlen muss?


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. April 2014)

Gehe nicht davon aus, dass du die Kosten tragen musst.
ich hatte kurz nach dem Kauf eine Schraube vom Horstlink beim Stereo verloren, gab dann vom Händler auch Ersatz.

Weil ich es grad sehe, wird die Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme in ein Gewinde in der Wippe geschraubt?


----------



## JackDaddel (28. April 2014)

Ja ich glaubs ja auch nicht, ist ja nicht bei rießigen Sprüngen passiert. Gibts denn die Schrauben iwo einzeln zu kaufen? 
Oder geht das nur übern Händler zu bestellen? Weißt du zufällig was die noch gekostet haben?


Ja die ist in ein Gewinde geschraubt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. April 2014)

Wie es speziell bei dieser Schraube ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meine Horstlinkschraube damals gab es so auch nicht einzeln, hab dann aus "Kulanz" wie der Händler meinte, ein ganzes Schraubenkit bekommen, wofür heute 50€ oder so verlangt werden (abgesehen davon dass dieser Preis in meinen Augen ziemliche Abzocke ist). Also einfach mal beim Händler fragen bzw. würde ich auch drauf bestehen, da es ja so wie du sagst nicht passieren sollte, v.a. wenn das Bike noch nicht so neu ist.


Ok, danke. Find ich persönlich nicht optimal/sauber gelöst. Am alten Stereo ist die Kettenstrebe mit den Hauptlagern auch direkt mit einem Gewinde im Rahmen befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (28. April 2014)

JackDaddel schrieb:


> . .
> Was meinter ob ich die Reperatur bezahlen muss?



Was bist du den gesprungen das du der meinung bist, dass da durch die schraube gebrochen ist? Hört sich für mich eher nach materialfehler an, sonst müssten die restlichen schrauben auch ne macke haben!?

Außer du hast einen auf cam zink gemacht und bist den oakley sender runter gesprungen.


----------



## JackDaddel (28. April 2014)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Was bist du den gesprungen das du der meinung bist, dass da durch die schraube gebrochen ist? Hört sich für mich eher nach materialfehler an, sonst müssten die restlichen schrauben auch ne macke haben!?
> 
> Außer du hast einen auf cam zink gemacht und bist den oakley sender runter gesprungen.




 ne so krass waren die Sprünge nicht, aber ich denk mal das Enduro wurde ganz schön strapaziert den Tag

ja hast recht, sonst wär noch mehr passiert, der rest ist alles ganz geblieben bzw. die anderen Schrauben sind alle Funktionstüchtig


----------



## Mark-Steven (3. Mai 2014)

So Freunde seit Dienstag bin ich auch Cube Fritzz HPA Race besitzer. Mal euch gefragt.. Ich habe so das gefühl das mir das Frizz unterm Arsch auseinanderbricht. War damit heute mal ein wenig im Wald ( relativ leichtes Gelände ) und naja, mein altes Hardtail welches ein Dritten von dem gekostet hat wie das Fritzz fühlte sich nicht so an als würde es gleich auseinanderbrechen. Laut Testberichten soll es für grobe Enduro Touren geeignet sein.. 4 von 5 im All Mountain bereich und 5 von 5 im Enduro bereich. Und normal denke ich mir für 2,799 Tacken müsste man doch was erwarten können.. Wer von euch ist das Fritzz mal im Bikepark oder schweren Gelände gefahren ? Hält es mehr aus als ich gerade glaube oder stimmt das Qualität Preisverhältnis doch nicht so ? Bitte eure Meinungen ... und bevor ich es vergesse.. Ansich war geplant mit dem Fritzz 2015 eine Alpen Tour zu fahren..


----------



## Rucksim (3. Mai 2014)

Mark-Steven schrieb:


> Ich habe so das gefühl das mir das Frizz unterm Arsch auseinanderbricht. War damit heute mal ein wenig im Wald ( relativ leichtes Gelände ) und naja, mein altes Hardtail welches ein Dritten von dem gekostet hat wie das Fritzz fühlte sich nicht so an als würde es gleich auseinanderbrechen.



Super Erfahrungsbericht, vor allem gespickt mit knallharten Fakten. Wahrscheinlich hast du recht, würde dir raten das Fri(t)zz direkt zum Alteisenhändler zu bringen und mit deinem Hardtail glücklich zu werden.

...


----------



## zembo (3. Mai 2014)

Muss mal was positives loswerden, was den ein oder anderen, der es noch nicht weiss, interessieren könnte. 
Die Felgen an meinem sind bereits mit Tubelessfelgenband versehen  Also nur noch TL Ventile und Milch rein - fertig. Ich freu mich darüber total, weil ich mit dem Felgenband nie klar kam.


----------



## Mark-Steven (3. Mai 2014)

Da haben wir wieder die Sache mit den Foren.. Man ( n) schreibt etwas, fragt was nach und schon kommt ein Neumalkluger und weißt auf Tippfehler hin lässt einen dummen Spruch ab  ..  Aber nun ja.. Sowas kommt ja in Foren bekanntlich gerne mal vor..


----------



## zembo (3. Mai 2014)

Mark-Steven schrieb:


> Da haben wir wieder die Sache mit den Foren.. Man ( n) schreibt etwas, fragt was nach und schon kommt ein Neumalkluger und weißt auf Tippfehler hin lässt einen dummen Spruch ab  ..  Aber nun ja.. Sowas kommt ja in Foren bekanntlich gerne mal vor..



Fahr mal Gabel und Dämpfer ein, und nehm Dir richtig Zeit um Dein Fahrwerksetup zu finden.


----------



## diddie40 (3. Mai 2014)

ich bin mit meinem fritzz voll zu frieden. fahre alles, was ich vorher mit meinem 180er froggy auch gefahren bin. ist super steif, von zusammenbrechen keine spur. fahrwerk richtig abstimmen, alle schrauben kontrolieren, auch die 12mm hingterachse, die hatte sich bei mir auch schon mal gelöst und vielleicht musst du dich erst mal ans fully fahren gewöhnen.
ich habe spaß mit dem teil.


----------



## Mark-Steven (3. Mai 2014)

Ja diddie vllt hast du recht. Das Gleiche hat meine Freundin auch gesagt, das ich mich vllt erstmal an das Fully fahren gewöhnen muss und dem Material mehr vertrauen sollte. Dennoch freue ich weiterhin eure Erfahrungsberichte was das Fritzz angeht zu lesen .


----------



## Chris_360 (3. Mai 2014)

@ Mark: im gegensatz zu dir hatte ich den vergleich zum votec vsx (170/160mm), Giant Faith (180mm) & Canyon Torque Frx (200mm) und für mich ist das Cube das bisher steifeste Bike. Liegt aber am Fahrwerk. Von der geometrie bin ich ganz gut angetan, bis auf das tretlager (zu tief). Und der formula bremse ( fliegt jetzt raus) und das ich noch immer nicht meinen dämpfer habe 
Dafür kann aber cube nichts dafür. Ansonsten würde ich es mir wieder zulegen, aber ich würde auf größe L wechseln.

Ach ja was mich am anfang genervt hat war die einstellbarkeit des umwerfers: im keller hat immer alles gepasst und dann im trail spinnt er immer mal wieder und hebt die kette nicht auf das große kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tml (4. Mai 2014)

bin auch seit i fahrrad fahre nur hardtails gefahren, seit diesem jahr nun das fritzz. naja i fühl mich einfach wohl drauf, es gibt einem schon echt sicherheit im gelände und erlaubt einem auch mal einige fahrfehler! von auseinanderbrechen merk i gar nix, woran machst du solche eindrücke fest?


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Mai 2014)

Möglicherweise zu niedriger Reifendruck und daraus resultierendes Wegklappen der Reifen bei Querbelastung.


----------



## Mark-Steven (4. Mai 2014)

Erstmal möchte ich bei dem einen und anderen für eure Antwort bedanken. Desweiteren.. Wie Einige von euch schon mit bekommen haben bin ich soweit nur Hardtail gefahren und habe ehrlich gesagt so gut wie keine ahnung von Fully´s.  Ich habe das Fritzz jetzt seit dieser Woche Dienstag. War damit überwiegend nur auf der Straße unterwegs und 3 - 4 mal in leichten gelände. Gerade ist mir aufgefallen das es hinten an dem Dämpfer knackt bei Be und Entlastung. Ist das normal ? weil die Gabel und der Dämpfer noch nicht einfahren sind ? oder was kann das sein? Also soweit habe ich zur Kenntniss genommen das dass Fritzz ein gutes Bike sein soll. Keine Woche Später knackt es bei mir hinten. Habe ich entweder das " Montagsbike " erwischt oder was meint ihr? 
Vielen dank für eure Antworten und Hilfe.
Grüße aus Herne


----------



## diddie40 (4. Mai 2014)

das hatte ich auch, als ich das bike im laden probe gefahren bin. die haben dann den dämpfer oben gelöst und etwas fett an die aufnahme geschmiert, danach war ruhe. habe den eindruck, dass viele Hersteller beim zusammenbau der räder mit fett sparen, das ist nicht nur bei cube so- meine bikefreunde, die gerade ein neues bike gekauft haben, haben das Problem auch


----------



## Rucksim (4. Mai 2014)

Lange hab ich überlegt wie und wo ich am Fritzz mein Navi befestigen soll. Hab eine Richter Lenkerhalterung etwas modifiziert und diese direkt mit der Aheadschraube auf die flache Aheadkappe geschraubt. Als Verdrehsicherung hab ich an die Unterseite der Richterhalterung ein dünnes Gummi geklebt. Ich bin überrascht wie gut die Halterung sitzt, verdrehen lässt sich nix, obwohl nur mit einer Schraube fixiert. Gibt es irgendwelche Bedenken wegen der Aheadkappe? Der Gabelschaft ist über den Vorbau geklemmt, dürfte ja eigentlich nix passieren, oder?





nur Halterung




Falk eingerastet in Halterung


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

Die Aheadkappe ist nach dem Klemmen vom Lenker eh nur noch Dreckschghutz fürs Loch, also schon eine praktikable Lösung. Wenn sich die Kralle durchs Gewicht net weiter nach oben schiebt, was man ja merken würde, weils Navi sich lockert würde, ne super Sache so.

G.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Mai 2014)

... und der Betrachtungswinkel passt so..?


----------



## Mark-Steven (4. Mai 2014)

Also meint ihr das ich mir keine sorgen machen muss..Nur mal alles nachfetten lassen und schon ist das Problem behoben?
Ich mein ich behaupte mal das ich noch Anfäger bin.. Habe im laufe der Jahre gaaanz langsam gesteigert was Bike´s angeht. Angefangen mit einem KTM , dann kam letztes Jahr ein Caver Hardtail. Mit dem Hardtail habe ich richtig Blut geleckt was das Biken angeht. Dann würde es mir geklaut und habe gesagt, dieses mal kaufe ich mir ein Bike mit dem ich 2015 einen Alpencross biken kann. Habe mir viele angesehen mich aberr auf dem Fritzz am wohlsten gefühlt. Und Optisch macht es ja auch was her. Und nun ist es halt so was ich denke das gerade Leute die selbst ein Fritzz fahren mir viel weiter helfen können..


----------



## Rucksim (4. Mai 2014)

Danke Jörg, hab`s auch so gehört, wollte nur sicher gehen.

Betrachtungswinkel ist für mich perfekt, leicht zu mir geneigt. Navi ist so schön zentral, und stört an der Stelle am wenigsten. Hoffentlich überlebt das Navi an der Position auch den ein oder anderen Sturz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

Mark-Steven schrieb:


> Also meint ihr das ich mir keine sorgen machen muss..Nur mal alles nachfetten lassen und schon ist das Problem behoben?
> Ich mein ich behaupte mal das ich noch Anfäger bin.. Habe im laufe der Jahre gaaanz langsam gesteigert was Bike´s angeht. Angefangen mit einem KTM , dann kam letztes Jahr ein Caver Hardtail. Mit dem Hardtail habe ich richtig Blut geleckt was das Biken angeht. Dann würde es mir geklaut und habe gesagt, dieses mal kaufe ich mir ein Bike mit dem ich 2015 einen Alpencross biken kann. Habe mir viele angesehen mich aberr auf dem Fritzz am wohlsten gefühlt. Und Optisch macht es ja auch was her. Und nun ist es halt so was ich denke das gerade Leute die selbst ein Fritzz fahren mir viel weiter helfen können..


 
Wenn du Ambitionen hast einen Alpencross zu fahren, dann solltest du jetzt gleich damit anfangen dich mit dem Rad auseinanderusetzen und das Knarzen selber suchen und selber fetten.
Wenn du nicht weißt wie du das Ein oder Andere zerlegst oder reparierst ist ein Alpenross keine so gute Idee.
Da kann recht viel passieren und man sollte sich da vorher schon ein wenig damit beschäftigen.

G.


----------



## Mark-Steven (4. Mai 2014)

Was ja der Grund ist im Sommer 2015 fahren zu wollen..Habe also etwas über ein Jahr Zeit vieles zu lernen was Technik des Bike´s an geht, Fahrtechnik zu trainieren. Meinen Körper dafür zu trainieren Und ich denke etwas über ein Jahr dürfte dafür reichen, wenn ich mich intensiv mit all den Themen beschäftige und lerne lerne lerne und halt trainiere, trainiere trainiere..


----------



## enduro23 (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike kaufen. Nach langer suche habe ich nun meine Auswahl auf das

*Radon Slide 150 e1 um 2420€!*
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-150-e1-17949

oder

*Cube Fritzz 180 Race um 2400€*(kostet eig. 3000€, jedoch kann ich es bei einem Händler um 2400€ bekommen)
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-fritzz-180-hpa-race-26-raw-n-flashred-20619

Ich suche im Prinzip eine Mischung aus Freeride und All Mountain, also eine Enduro. Das Bike sollte Uphill tauglich sein da ich viel in den Bergen fahre und zu Hause in der Umgebung die Mtb-Strecken fahre es sollte aber auch im Downhill Bereich gut unterwegs sein da ich es auch gerne auf den Trails krachen lasse und auch öfters im Bikepark fahre.

Zum Cube muß ich sagen das mir die Farbe des Bikes nicht wirklich zusagt und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es Uphill tauglich ist da es mit 14,6 kg doch etwas schwere ist.
Und beim Radon ist mein einziges bedenken ob ich damit auch im Bikepark fahren kann da ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen habe das es eher ein All Mountain ist welches auf ein Enduro umgebaut ist.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Mfg
Michael


----------



## enduro23 (11. Mai 2014)

Was ich vielleicht noch erwähnen muß, ich habe das Fritzz 180 nur darum in erwägung gezogen weil die 160er schon alle ausverkauft sind!


----------



## Mark-Steven (12. Mai 2014)

Also ich kann dir sagen.Ich habe das Fritzz HPA 160 Race für 2.700 und bin super zufrieden damit. Ich würde mal sagen das es Uphill Downhill 40/60 ist. Habe direkt hinterm Haus einen Walt mit einer ziehmlich guten Steigung. Das Bike kommt den Berg echt gut rauf. Bis auf meine Kondition  woran ich noch arbeiten muss. Ich für mein Teil finde das Preisleistungsverhältnis auch sehr gut. Und ich muss gestehen das ich froh bin das Ich mir dieses Bike gekauft habe. Ich komme aus ddeme Ruhrgebiet und habe es bei einem Laden in Karlruhe gefunden welches die mir zugeschickt haben. Ich weiß aber das auch Fahrrad XXL das hat. Ich glaube in Gelsenkirchen habe ich vor kurzen mal eines stehen gesehen Ich weiß nur nicht ob die auch Versand anbieten.
Ich für mein Teil kann dir das Fritzz HPA Race ans Herz legen.
Aber letztenendes habe ich mir das Bike gekauft weil ich mich auf dem Bike sehr wohl gefühlt habe. Bin es in Bochum probegefahren, 2 Tage später war es ausverkauft und ich Gelsenkirchen noch nicht im Handel. Aber die Tage war ich mal durch Zufall mal wieder in Gelsenkirchen bei Fahrrad XXL und habe es da gesehen. Bin mir zu 90 % sicher. Vllt da mal anrufen und fragen ob die auch Versand anbieten oder so. Ansonsten denke ich das Sich das Fritzz noch auftreiben lässt.
Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2014)

Also das du mit dem Slide im Bikeparkbike wohl net so gut aufgehoben bist ist natürlich schon klar. Kommt aber halt drauf an wie oft und was du dort fahren willst.
Das 180er Fritzz, geht bombenmäßig bergauf. Mußte gestern erst wieder sehen welche Steigungen damit gut fahrbar sind...während ich mit meinem Nico außen rum gefahren bin 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro23 (12. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos! 

Okay ich bin jetzt soweit das ich das Slide wieder vergesse.
Hab heute von einem Online-Shop ein Angebot für das Cube Fritzz HPA 160 Pro um 1900€ bekommen. Hier würde ich statt dem Manitou einen Monarch RC3 Dämpfer (220€), eine Reverb Sattelstütze( ca.200€) und eine Kettenführung(ca. 70€) verbauen. Das heißt das Bike würde mir ca. auf 2400€ kommen.
Von einem Händler in meinem Ort habe ich für das Cube Fritzz HPA 180 Race ein Angebot von 2500€ bekommen.

Was meint ihr dazu, welches die besser Entscheidung ist?
Und hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte bezüglich dem 180er Race? da es mit 14,6 kg ja doch eher zu den schweren Enduros gehört!

lg 
Michael


----------



## diddie40 (12. Mai 2014)

ich fahre das hpa 160 pro. der manitou dämpfer ist besser als sein ruf. der hat zwar nicht viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber er tut genau was er soll. bei mir bleibt der erst mal drinn.


----------



## diddie40 (12. Mai 2014)

ach ja, statt einer kettenführung habe ich mein altes shadow plus Schaltwerk eingebaut. durch die erhöhte kettenspannung brauchst du keine kettenführung. keine Ahnung warum die ein normales xt-Schaltwerk verbaut haben. das ist echt von gestern.


----------



## skydog73 (13. Mai 2014)

nun ja...
so schön und innovativ ein Shadow+ und Typ2- Schaltwerk auch sein mag (hab ich ja auch hinten dran) - ne Kettenführung an einem eher  abfahrtsorientierten Fahrrad ersetzt das unterm Strich nicht...
(spart aber evtl. den Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe  )

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## diddie40 (13. Mai 2014)

naja, das muss jeder selber wissen, mir ist die kette noch nie runtergeflogen.


----------



## enduro23 (13. Mai 2014)

Mann, also bei mit ändert sich täglich was.
Nun hat mein Händler das Cube Fritzz 180 doch nur mehr in 18" Rahmengröße(etwas zu klein für mich 190cm groß und 95cm Schrittlänge)

Jedoch hat er nun das fritzz 160 Pro wieder bekommen. 
*diddie40 wie gefällt dir das 160 Pro, hast du noch irgentetwas umgebaut? Und könntest du mir auch sagen was du so fährst, also ob Bikepark, Trails usw.!*

*Vielen Dank*
*Michael*


----------



## diddie40 (13. Mai 2014)

mir gefällt das pro super gut. bin vorher das lapierre froggy mit 180mm gefahren. fahre viel touren mit technischen trails, gelegentlich in den bikepark, aber nicht die mega sprünge, eher technische abfahrten mit kleinen Drops. konnte bislang alles genauso gut, teils sogar besser fahren, wie vorher mit dem froggy.
ich hab die schwere deore kurbel gegen meine alte leichtere raceface kurbel getauscht. dann habe ich mir einen leichteren Enduro light laufradsatz gekauft auf dem ich Conti mountainking vorne und hinten den raceking in protection Version fahre. den original laufradsatz habe ich vorne mit Magic marry und hinten mit den mitgelieferten hans dampf bestückt für härtere einsätze. das xt Schaltwerk habe ich gegen mein altes slx shadow plus Schaltwerk getauscht. da ich noch formula the one bremsen hatte, habe ich die auch montiert. den lenke habe ich gegen einen 777mm teil getauscht in kombination mit einem 45mm vorbau. fahre das bike in der größe l, bei 186cm und 88cm Schrittlänge. ist für mich sehr tourentauglich und durch den breiten lenker und kurzen vorbau auch im downhill super. alle teile, die ich getauscht habe, habe ich dann an mein altes bike geschraubt und einem bikekollegen verkauft. bin mit dem bike sehr glücklich.


----------



## diddie40 (14. Mai 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2014-first-look-cube-fritzz-160-hpa-pro/


----------



## zembo (14. Mai 2014)

@diddie40 
Mal interessehalber, welchen LRS hastn Dir geholt?


----------



## diddie40 (14. Mai 2014)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...isc-1580g-laufradsatz-650b-incl.tlr-kit?c=167


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zembo (14. Mai 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Hechtl (14. Mai 2014)

wie seit ihr so mit der Fox 34 Float zufrieden? Auf mich wirkt sie total bockig.
Stell mein Bike schon vor dem fahren immer so eine halbe Stunde auf den Kopf, dadurch wirds ein wenig besser.... wäre mal interresant

Gruß
Hechtl


----------



## Rucksim (14. Mai 2014)

Hechtl schrieb:


> wie seit ihr so mit der Fox 34 Float zufrieden? Auf mich wirkt sie total bockig.
> Stell mein Bike schon vor dem fahren immer so eine halbe Stunde auf den Kopf, dadurch wirds ein wenig besser.... wäre mal interresant
> 
> Gruß
> Hechtl



Keinerlei Probleme, sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Hechtl (15. Mai 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Keinerlei Probleme, sehr zufrieden.


 @Rucksim: wo bist du her? Komme aus Marktredwitz. Dann könnte ich mal deine Gabel gegentesten


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Mai 2014)

Seit Gestern hab ich endlich die Moveloc Sattelstütze mit 200mm drin


----------



## diddie40 (17. Mai 2014)

kommst du noch an die pedalew, wenn sie ganz ausgefahren ist?


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Mai 2014)

Klar , es passt optimal. 

Sonst hätte ich es ja wohl nicht gemacht


----------



## Hechtl (18. Mai 2014)

puh, dann bin ich wohl echt ein Kurzbeiner. Hab des Fritzz in 18Zoll und mir langt die 125er Reverb komplett. Hab sie ca einen cm aus dem Sitzrohr raus. Also wäre bei mir quasi 150 mm scho zuviel ;-) ... bin 1,79 groß


----------



## Mark-Steven (18. Mai 2014)

3 Jahre noch, dann werde ich mir auch das Grüne Fritzz mit 180 mm kaufen..A weil ich mit dem meinem HPA Race echt zufrieden bin und wohl weiter beim Fritzz bleiben werde..B weil mir das Grüne Fritzz auch optisch richtig gut gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2014)

Hechtl schrieb:


> puh, dann bin ich wohl echt ein Kurzbeiner. Hab des Fritzz in 18Zoll und mir langt die 125er Reverb komplett. Hab sie ca einen cm aus dem Sitzrohr raus. Also wäre bei mir quasi 150 mm scho zuviel ;-) ... bin 1,79 groß



Das 180er, sprich 26Zoll Fritzz, hat auch eine kürzeres Sitzrohr. Da würd für dich als Kurzbeiner genau die 150er reinpassen. 200er und Fritzz wird wohl nur bei ganz wenig Menschen gehen.
Einer der Vorteile der Langbeiner, fahre die Moveloc mit 200mm ja auch schon seite einigen Wochen. Geniales Teil 

G.


----------



## diddie40 (18. Mai 2014)

Wo hast du die gekauft. Möchte mir in nächster Zeit auch so ein Teil zulegen


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2014)

www.vecnum.com


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> www.vecnum.com



 

Wobei ich meine jetzige nicht gekauft hab 

G.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2014)

Düfte schwierig werden, Marzell jetzt noch eine aus dem Kreuz zu leiern.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2014)

Wohl war ...hoffentlich ist dein Problem bald behoben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich zuversichtlich. Ich drehe heute ne kleine Runde mit umgedrehtem Verriegelungsbolzen. Morgen geht die Stütze dann zurück.


----------



## Rucksim (18. Mai 2014)

Hechtl schrieb:


> puh, dann bin ich wohl echt ein Kurzbeiner. Hab des Fritzz in 18Zoll und mir langt die 125er Reverb komplett. Hab sie ca einen cm aus dem Sitzrohr raus. Also wäre bei mir quasi 150 mm scho zuviel ;-) ... bin 1,79 groß



Warte aktuell auf die 170ger, wobei die 200er evtl. auch knapp passen könnte, war mir aber unsicher. Hab auch das 18Zoll, bin ebenfalls 179 und die 125ger Reverb ist aktuell 6-7cm raus gezogen.


----------



## Acksch (20. Mai 2014)

Hi,

weiß einer von euch wie groß die Bremsscheiben beim Fritzz 160 HPA Race maximal sein dürfen? Hätte gern vorn und hinten 200mm Scheiben. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rucksim (20. Mai 2014)

Vorne sind sowieso schon 200mm verbaut, ob hinten 200mm möglich sind, weiß ich nicht. Normalerweise reicht 180mm aber locker hinten. An deiner Stelle würde ich eher darüber nachdenken die Formula RC Tune gegen ne Shimano (XT oder Saint) zu wechseln. Ich kenne niemanden der mit der RC Tune glücklich geworden ist, bin sie auch schon am Stereo gefahren und war entäuscht über so wenig Performance bei gleichzeitig nervtötender Geräuschkulisse (zumindest bei Nässe)


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer von euch wie groß die Bremsscheiben beim Fritzz 160 HPA Race maximal sein dürfen? Hätte gern vorn und hinten 200mm Scheiben.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Sind nur für 180mm freigegen. Etwas schwach von CUBE. Aber wird wohl eher ein Trialerprop sein wenns der Rahmen net aushält.

G.


----------



## Acksch (20. Mai 2014)

@Rucksim 
Es ist doch die Avid Trail 7 verbaut. 

@LB Jörg 
Danke für die Info. Das ist aber voll schade, wollte so gerne die großen haben. Wäre es clever sich über diese Freigabe hinwegzusetzen oder hält der Rahmen die auftretenden Kräfte nicht?

Gruß Christian


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> @Rucksim
> Es ist doch die Avid Trail 7 verbaut.
> 
> @LB Jörg
> ...



Hätte ich das Rad, wäre ne 203er Scheibe dran.

G.


----------



## StereoBifi (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab hinten auch die 203er Scheibe drauf


----------



## Acksch (20. Mai 2014)

Ok, dann werd ich mal die 200mm Scheiben montieren. 
Nur noch so, warum sind die 200mm Scheiben nicht freigegeben? Weiß das einer von euch?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rucksim (20. Mai 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> @Rucksim
> Es ist doch die Avid Trail 7 verbaut.
> 
> @LB Jörg
> ...



Stimmt, sorry hab`s mit dem 180 HPA Race verwechselt, dort wird die Formula verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hechtl (21. Mai 2014)

@Bremsenthema  bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei mir original vorne eine !203er! Scheibe  und hinten eine 160er verbaut ist. Hatte vor, die Formula T1S + Scheiben zu verkaufen. Und in dem Zusammenhang hab ich mir es "genauer" angeschaut... also sollte 203 auch freigegeben sein


----------



## Hechtl (21. Mai 2014)

vorne hat aber ja nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun, sondern eher mit der Freigabe vom Gabelhersteller - oh mei - hab net wirklich gscheit gelesen! Am besten deshalb einfach meinen letzten Post überlesen. Nebenbei - hab mittlerweile XT Bremsen drauf


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Ich hab hinten auch die 203er Scheibe drauf



Hehe, des sag ich dem Michl 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich mal die 200mm Scheiben montieren.
> Nur noch so, warum sind die 200mm Scheiben nicht freigegeben? Weiß das einer von euch?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Wohl um die Kräfte die auf Ketten- und Druckstrebe kommen erheblich zu minimieren. Ist ein recht sensibler Bereich, besonders wenn Kräfte dazu noch rückwärts eingeleitet werden. Drum braucht man auch eine Herstellerfreigabe wenn man eine Rohloff einbauen will. Da ist mancher Rahmen durch Dauerbelastung schon entzwei gegangen.

G.


----------



## Acksch (21. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist ein recht sensibler Bereich, besonders wenn Kräfte dazu noch rückwärts eingeleitet werden. Drum braucht man auch eine Herstellerfreigabe wenn man eine Rohloff einbauen will. Da ist mancher Rahmen durch Dauerbelastung schon entzwei gegangen.
> 
> G.



Ooo, na wenn das so brisant ist, dann lass ich das mal lieber. Denn das Bike soll ja lange halten und Sicherheit geht vor. Dann wird's maximal noch die 203mm vorn (steht nur noch die Aussage von Fox aus). 

Danke euch. 

(Hoffentlich ist bald Freitag  )

Gruß Christian


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Ooo, na wenn das so brisant ist, dann lass ich das mal lieber. Denn das Bike soll ja lange halten und Sicherheit geht vor. Dann wird's maximal noch die 203mm vorn (steht nur noch die Aussage von Fox aus).
> 
> Danke euch.
> 
> ...



Na so unstabil ist das Rad jetzt auch net das es gleich entzei geht 

G.


----------



## Acksch (21. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na so unstabil ist das Rad jetzt auch net das es gleich entzei geht
> 
> G.



Also soll ich es nun doch auf 200mm aufstocken? Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Also soll ich es nun doch auf 200mm aufstocken? Ich bin verwirrt.



Wenn du mit dem was du dir kaufst, net des machst was du willst, dann gehörts nicht wirklich dir 
Es wird dir hier keiner sagen/schreiben, das du dich gegen die Herstellerangaben richten sollst. Das und was du willst mußt du schon selber entscheiden 

G.


----------



## Acksch (21. Mai 2014)

Cooler Spruch. 

Naja, ich hab halt nicht so viel Plan von der Materie (Sw-Entwickler  ). Ich weiß halt nur, dass es technische Spezifikationen nicht ohne Grund gibt. Ich will halt nur vermeiden, dass wenn ich mal die Bremsen nutze, dass das Bike bricht oder sich etwas verzieht. Es kann ja sein, dass die Aufnahme für den Bremssattel die Kräfte dann nicht mehr hält oder beim Einfedern und gleichzeitigem Bremsen die Schwinge einen mitbekommt. Das sind halt so meine Sorgen und aus diesem Grund wollte ich mal bei euch nachfragen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2014)

@Hechtl: Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas bei denem Gabelproblem.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/test-enduro-federgabeln-4-fox-34-factory-talas-ctd-trail-160.703972/

G.


----------



## deejay (4. Juni 2014)

Falls jemand die blaue Pike aus dem Fritzz HPA Pro 27,5 loswerden möchte- ich hätte größtes Interesse


----------



## Hechtl (7. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Hechtl: Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas bei denem Gabelproblem.....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/test-enduro-federgabeln-4-fox-34-factory-talas-ctd-trail-160.703972/
> 
> G.



hab meine Gabel Anfang letzter Woche zur Rekla bei meinem Händler vorbeigebracht, ebenfalls den Dämpfer.
Dämpfer verliert Öl und die Gabel ist meiner Meinung nach zu bockig. Meine Lyrik im letzten Bike ist um Längen besser gegangen.

Mom habe ich ja wg meiner Verletzung eh Zwangspause, 3Wochen muss ich noch warten. Hoffe, dass bis dahin alles wieder zurück ist

;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Juni 2014)

Momentan laut Website für Gabeln 5 und für Dämpfer 9 Tage zzgl. Versand hin und zurück.


----------



## shooter811 (7. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,schönen Abend erst mal an alle!So nun zu meinem  kleinen Problem bei meinem Fritzzchen.Fast immer beim durchfahren  tiefer senken oder beim bergauf fahren rutscht meine Kette bei Belastung des Dämpfers durch.Normal kann das ja nicht sein,oder???Die Gangschaltung ist auch ordnungsgemäß eingestellt.Bin da etwas Planlos gerade Das gute Stück hat jetzt gerade mal 300km runter,ist also quasi neu.Vielleicht hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder das selbe Problem.


----------



## Hechtl (10. Juni 2014)

shooter811 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,schönen Abend erst mal an alle!So nun zu meinem  kleinen Problem bei meinem Fritzzchen.Fast immer beim durchfahren  tiefer senken oder beim bergauf fahren rutscht meine Kette bei Belastung des Dämpfers durch.Normal kann das ja nicht sein,oder???Die Gangschaltung ist auch ordnungsgemäß eingestellt.Bin da etwas Planlos gerade Das gute Stück hat jetzt gerade mal 300km runter,ist also quasi neu.Vielleicht hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder das selbe Problem.



klingt sehr suspekt ;-) Check mal dein Schaltwerk, ob es noch Spannung hat bzw ob es evtl nicht mehr richtig fest ist. 
Da kann von grund auf irgendwas net passen - 300km ist ja quasi noch neu - davon abgesehen darf des auch nach 3000km net sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydog73 (10. Juni 2014)

@shooter811:
mach doch evtl. mal ein paar Bilder von der Antriebsseite und stell sie hier ein.
Vielleicht kann man ja erkennen, wo das Problem liegt wenn es etwas Grösseres ist 

Grüsse aus Bärlin.


----------



## meikelmoeller (12. Juni 2014)

Moinsen allerseits.

Ich orientiere mich gerade um und bin auf der Suche nach dem passenden Bike. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Canyon XC von 2012 in Größe XL und tendiere zu einem Canyon Strive oder aber zu einem Fritzz HPA 160. Meine Anliegen geht in die Richtung der Rahmengröße des Fritzz. Einsatzgebiet ist eher Allmountain aber mit deutlichen Enduroambitionen. Runter ist immer besser als rauf aber irgendwie muss man ja nach oben kommen und da sollte das Fritzz schon ausreichend sein. Kann ich mit einer Schrittlänge von 93 und 196 Größe noch sinnvoll ein 20"er fahren oder sollte ich zwingend nach einem 22"er suchen? 
Ich könnte eventuell günstig an ein 160 HPA TM 27.5 in 20" kommen.

Und wer hat einen guten Cube Dealer der auch vernünftige Preise macht in seiner Nähe.

Danke schon mal vorab für euren Input.
Meikel


----------



## shooter811 (13. Juni 2014)

skydog73 schrieb:


> @shooter811:
> mach doch evtl. mal ein paar Bilder von der Antriebsseite und stell sie hier ein.
> Vielleicht kann man ja erkennen, wo das Problem liegt wenn es etwas Grösseres ist
> 
> Grüsse aus Bärlin.


Hab heute mein Frittzzchen von der Erst Inspektion geholt.Hatte denen auch meine Probleme mitgeteilt.....und was war es nun?????Der Schaltzug war zu kurz.Und da der durch den Rahmen unter dem Tretlager durch führt war die Spannung beim durch fahren von Senken oder sonstiges zu hoch.Die folge war das dann das Schaltwerk verstellt wurde und dadurch die Kette durch rutschte.Die haben jetzt ein längeren Zug reingemacht,mal gucken obs jetzt funzt.Teste das morgen mal,da ich heute leider noch mal arbeiten muß.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (13. Juni 2014)

Na da schau an. ....
kleine Sache-große Wirkung


----------



## Chris_360 (13. Juni 2014)

Hechtl schrieb:


> hab meine Gabel Anfang letzter Woche zur Rekla bei meinem Händler vorbeigebracht, ebenfalls den Dämpfer.
> Dämpfer verliert Öl und die Gabel ist meiner Meinung nach zu bockig. Meine Lyrik im letzten Bike ist um Längen besser gegangen.
> 
> Mom habe ich ja wg meiner Verletzung eh Zwangspause, 3Wochen muss ich noch warten. Hoffe, dass bis dahin alles wieder zurück ist
> ...


Fahrrad für einige zeit (über nacht) auf den kopf stellen, dann geht die gabel wieder problemlos. Ist ein tip von hier (siehe enduro fork test). Oder war es aus eine bikebravo? Egal das hat bei meiner 34 gut geholfen

Der dämpfer verliert immer leicht öl. Hatte meinen im service, weil bei mir das CTD nicht mehr funktioniert hatte und als ich ihn zurückbekommen habe, war ein vermerkt von fox dran, dass das normal ist


----------



## Hechtl (15. Juni 2014)

ja schon klar. Aber dein Auto würdest ja auch net auf den Kopf stellen oder? 
Kann doch bei einer Gabel für über 1000€ net die Lösung sein.
Und wenn von Fox die Antwort kam, dass es normal sei mit dem Ölverlust, frag ich mich auch irgendwie.

Ist Fox vielleicht doch einfach nur überteuert und nicht mehr von dieser Welt? Evtl doch wieder RockShox - vorne ne Pike und hinten nen Monarch Plus rein - dann wäre ich sehr wahrscheinlich fahrwerkstechnisch absolut sorgenfrei - und würde wahrscheinlich nicht mal was drauflegen sondern was rausbekommen!


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Juni 2014)

Naja, die Pike ist allem Anschein nach auch nicht das Maß der Dinge...


----------



## Chris_360 (15. Juni 2014)

Die frage ist was du unter ölverlust verstehst? Der leichte ölfilm auf dem kolben oder massiver ölverlust? Der leichte ölfilm wäre  normale. Außerdem hat doch fox interesse durch den dämpferservice nochmals extra kasse zu machen. Da ist halt rockshox endverbraucher freundlicher. Da kann jeder ( ok mit keinen 2linken händen) den service selbst machen. Bei fox gerade mal den gabelölservice.


----------



## Chris_360 (15. Juni 2014)

Die FOX34 ist halt prinzipiell nicht das gelbe von Ei. Da ist die pike schon besser. Hätte ich ein paar euronen übrig würde ich aber auch nicht die pike reinbauen sondern würde auf die BOS wechseln. Das CTD-Gedöns ist ja ganz nett, ab mir sind die einstellmöglichkeiten zu bescheiden.


----------



## Rucksim (10. Juli 2014)

Hi,

bei mir hat sich jetzt schon 2 mal die Schraube gelockert am Hauptlager auf der Antriebsseite. Ich hab mir jetzt mal Schraubensicherung besorgt, damit das nicht nochmal passiert.
Ich finde im Netz nur diese alte Tabelle bzgl. Anzugsmoment, die für das alte Fritzz gilt. Weiß einer wo ich die Werte für`s neue finde?

http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sodele (10. Juli 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir hat sich jetzt schon 2 mal die Schraube gelockert am Hauptlager auf der Antriebsseite. Ich hab mir jetzt mal Schraubensicherung besorgt, damit das nicht nochmal passiert.
> Ich finde im Netz nur diese alte Tabelle bzgl. Anzugsmoment, die für das alte Fritzz gilt. Weiß einer wo ich die Werte für`s neue finde?
> ...




Genau das Problem hatte ich auch schon zwei mal. Der Händler hatte auch keinen besseren Tip als Schraubensicherung.
Schade.


----------



## Rucksim (10. Juli 2014)

Das ist kein Cube-spezifisches Problem, hatte ich bei meinen Vorgänger-Bikes auch häufiger. Mit Schraubensicherung war das Problem immer dauerhaft erledigt.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden der mir sagen kann mit welchem Drehmoment ich die Schraube wieder ranknallen darf 

Nachgezogen hatte ich die Schraube mangels besseren Wissens, bisher immer mit 12Nm.


----------



## stereorider84 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

15Nm anzugsmoment geht locker und logtite drauf.

ich hab auch noch ne frage an euch ( hab sie schon in nem anderen forum gestellt):

wir haben im bikeladen ein Cube Fritzz 180 race.
2 leute haben es schon probe gefahren und sagten die Gabel is nicht so der bringer,
ist das ne abgespeckte version der fox 36 talas extra für cube???

ich finde nur berichte der Kashima versionen aber nicht von dieser im 180 race.
Was haltet ihr von der Gabel?????


----------



## skydog73 (11. Juli 2014)

Moin,

Also die Talas R war grundsätzlich keine Version, die extra für Cube abgespeckt wurde. Das Ding konnte man auch ganz normal kaufen. ob man das jetzt noch kann, weiss ich nicht. Aber der Bringer war sie nicht. 

Ich hab den Vergleich selbst zwischen Talas R (2012), Talas RC2 (2012), Talas RC2 (2014) -alle mit 180mm 
und ner Talas RLC (2011) - 160mm an meinen Bikes machen können. (die beiden RC2-Varianten beide mit Kashima - nur für´s Protokoll - keine Ahnung ob das unterm Strich wirklich was bringt).

Die Talas R ist halt ne völlig andere Gabel als die im Fritzz SL verbaute Talas RC2... andere Dämpfungskartusche, weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten, ach ja - keine goldene Zauberbeschichtung 

Bei der Talas R kannst du eben nur den Luftdruck (is ja klar) und die Zugstufe verstellen - das war´s. 

Im Vergleich zur RC2 aus dem gleichen Jahr schneidet das Teil schon mal deutlich schlechter ab- das Ansprechverhalten is unter aller Sau und das Ding sackt einfach nur weg - egal ob beim Bremsen oder an Stufen - und da is mit dem Variieren des Luftdrucks auch nix mehr zu machen. 
da war die RC2 aus dem selben Jahr schon mal ein ganzes Stück weiter - Die Abstimmung ist aufwändiger (hast ja zusätzlich noch High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe) aber wenn das Setup gepasst hat, dann war das Ding nicht schlecht... bis auf das Losbrechmoment, aber im Grossen und Ganzen hat´s bei mir gepasst.

Die 2014er- Version hat ja noch mal ein überarbeitetes Innenleben bekommen. Und genau das ist "meine Gabel"...Punkt. Ansprechverhalten find ich super, Rückmeldung vom Untergrund auch - ja, auch hier hat´s ne Weile gedauert bis das richtige Setup gefunden war. (jaaa, ich weiss - gibt Besseres und Komfortableres  )

Wie gesagt: ist keine Version, die nur für Cube hergestellt wurde und der Brüller ist sie wirklich nicht! (verstanden hab ich´s auch nicht, warum das Ding verbaut wurde...aber irgendwie muss man ja den Mehrpreis vom SL ja rechtfertigen...)

Grüsse aus Bärlin,
Matthias


----------



## stereorider84 (11. Juli 2014)

Okkk danke für die ausführliche antwort.

Ich könnte halt genau dieses 180 race zu nem top preis bekommen und überleg mir es zu kaufen und dann halt wen nötig die gabel zu wechseln.

Tschuuu


----------



## stereorider84 (11. Juli 2014)

> Und wer hat einen guten Cube Dealer der auch vernünftige Preise macht in seiner Nähe.




Drahtesel in 67269 Grünstadt.

Tschauu


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Juli 2014)

Servus
Hat eventuell jemand Interesse an meinem Fritzz SL 2014 ?
Neuwertig mit Shimano Saint Bremse ( 203er Scheiben )
Top Zustand.
VB 2990.- €

Gruß,Jürgen


----------



## Rucksim (22. Juli 2014)

Mein Fritzz TM steht seit Freitag mit defektem Lager an der Wippe beim Händler. Ersatzteile sind bestellt und ich hoffe die Teile kommen bis zum Wochenende, denn am Sonntag wollte ich nach Saalbach. Weiß einer zufällig was das für Lager sind und ob man die zur Not nicht auch woanders her kriegt? Hoffe es ist nur das Lager, welches ja ein normales gedichtetes Industriekugellager sein sollte.

http://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare-...l-year-2012fritzz-pivot-arm-stingstereo-2012/
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare-...hpc-from-model-year-2013-pivot-arm-from-2013/


----------



## Rucksim (24. Juli 2014)

Lagersatz von Cube ist noch rechtzeitig gekommen, bei SKF hätte ein Lager wohl rund 20Euro gekostet, 3 von 4 Lagern am Umlenkhebel waren kaputt.

Sonst hat noch niemand Probleme mit den Lagern gehabt?

Mein Fritzz wird nicht mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt, kein harter Bikeparkeinsatz, Sprünge <1m. Eigentlich dachte ich das Ding hat für meine Fahrweise genug Reserven und ich muss mir die ersten zwei Jahre um sowas keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tml (24. Juli 2014)

klingt nich gut...meins is zur 1. inspektion momentan. i hatte nur 2x minimales spiel an der schraube am dämpfer oben festellen können, sonst noch nix. glaub auch nich dass mein händler danach schaut.


----------



## Rucksim (24. Juli 2014)

Danach musst du nicht großartig suchen. Wenn du das Bike am Sattel anhebst merkst du recht schnell ob eines der Lager Spiel hat, wenn du dann die Schraube nachziehst und diese fest war, dann sind wahrscheinlich die Lager eingelaufen.


----------



## tml (24. Juli 2014)

ja genau dadurch hab i es bemerkt. hatte dann die obere schraube von beiden seiten festgezogen und es war wieder ok. das zweite mal kam es nach vllt 2 - 3 monaten wieder nach einigen guten touren und anspruchsvolleren abfahrten, aber i hab es so gelassen weils sowieso zum händler musste. habs ihm nur mitgeteilt


----------



## Luzifer4m0k (28. Juli 2014)

also bei meinem 160 Pro warn auch mal die Lager leicht locker. Kurz mal Handfest gezogen und fertig. Bissel Trockenschmiermittel (nur ein kleiner Tropfen) drauf und seit dem is da Ruhe. der Hinterbau hat ein vieleicht 1mm gefühltes Spiel beim Anheben des Rades vie Sattel. Aber ich schätze das muss so, der Hinterbau soll sich ja auch bewegen können, sonst hätt ich mir en Hardtail geholt.

Bin mit dem 160er Pro inkl. Umbauten/Anpassungen voll und ganz zufrieden. Trails schluckt das Fahrwerk meiner Meinung nach top weg, Kumpel (Canyon Strive) bestätigte das auch. Er wollte meinen Dämpfer sofort haben ;-) 

Noch ein paar Feintuningmaßnahmen und dann bin ich absolut glücklich mit dem Bike. Auch ... oder vor allem wegen der Farbe, hihi


----------



## tml (28. Juli 2014)

sicherlich sollte sicher der hinterbau bewegen können, aber i glaube dass sich die schraube am dämpfer löst und du somit dort spiel hast, is nich sinn der sache und nich gewollt


----------



## UNev (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Fritzz-Freunde,

ich bekomm jetzt einen 2014er 180 Race Rahmen und wollte nur kurz in die Runde fragen, ob mir jemand mal bitte die nötigen Tune-Daten für den Dämpfer sagen könnte.
Ich muss mir einen Dämpfer besorgen (Favorit ist der Vivid Air) und hab keine Ahnung welchen Tune ich da nehmen sollte.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. Juli 2014)

Beim Fox X CTD Custom Tune ID CGZ8, kannst aber nicht mit RS vergleichen. 
Wäre mir auch nicht so sicher, ob der da auch ohne Probleme reinpasst.
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/vivid-air-r2c
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/fritzz-180-hpa-sl-26/


----------



## UNev (31. Juli 2014)

Oh shit, stimmt, der Piggy ist auf der falschen Seite...

Danke für den Hinweis, Vincy.

Da muss ich wohl noch mal neu nachdenken...

Wollte halt nicht so gerne einen Fox dranmachen, die sind mir irgendwie zu aufwändig in der Pflege.

Idee für ne Alternative?


----------



## Vincy (31. Juli 2014)

Kannst den doch auf Kopf einbauen. Wegen der Länge beim AGB wird der nicht passen. Auch mit der dicken Luftkammer könnte es da aber Unten etwas knapp werden. Beim Fox X CTD ist der AGB deutlich kürzer.


----------



## UNev (31. Juli 2014)

...und mit dem wird´s schon knapp...


----------



## Vincy (31. Juli 2014)

Mit einem Cane Creek DB wirst das gleiche Problem haben.
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs


----------



## UNev (31. Juli 2014)

ja, ich hab gerade auch noch ein bisschen geguckt, ich glaube, der Float X ist der einzige passende Dämpfer...

Und, da der scheinbar recht neu ist und nur mit Kasimir-Beschichtung zu haben, ist der ja echt günstig zu kriegen....


----------



## stereorider84 (31. Juli 2014)

Hy,

Hab die woche auch mein 180 race bekommen.

Nach den ersten kurzen touren gefällt mir alles ganz gut....

Aber würd mich auch interessieren ob ein anderer dämpfer reinpasst, könnt ja mal posten falls es was neues gibt..
Die 36 Talas r find ich gut...

Tschauuu


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2014)

*Fritzz 180 HPA 27,5"*
2 Modelle 3000 bzw 5000€  















*
*


----------



## UNev (1. August 2014)

was ist das? 2015er?
Sieht sehr cool aus, aber ich bau mir jetzt ja gerade ein 180er aus 2014, da wird 2015 wohl keine Kohle für ein Neues da sein..


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2014)

Ja, das 2015er Super Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydog73 (1. August 2014)

Also ich find´s echt sexy...
Aber schon nach nur einem Modelljahr ne Komplettrenovierung? 
Bin mal gespannt, wann´s genauere Infos zu dem Teil gibt - is zumindest ne Überlegung wert...
(aber ich kann doch nicht schon wieder... obwohl...)


----------



## UNev (1. August 2014)

mein Plan für das 2014er race ist:

Pike solo air rct3 27,5 160mm
wohl einen Fox Float X CTD Dämpfer, wie wir gestern festgestellt haben 
Hope pro evo 2 mit ZTR Flow EX, vorne 27,5, hinten 26, Hans Dampf in 2,35
Zee Bremsen
XT i-spec Shifter, XT shadow plus Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer
Reverb stealth
Race Face Evolve 2-fach

Dürfte auch ganz lustig werden, oder?


----------



## Vincy (4. August 2014)

First Look Fritzz HPA 180 650b und Stereo HPA 140 650b
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-cube-stereo-140-275-und-fritzz-180-275/


----------



## sodele (4. August 2014)

Hat einer von euch sein 2014er Fritzz schon auf eine 1x11 umgebaut ? Erfahrungsbericht, Fotos etc...?


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. August 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Danach musst du nicht großartig suchen. Wenn du das Bike am Sattel anhebst merkst du recht schnell ob eines der Lager Spiel hat, wenn du dann die Schraube nachziehst und diese fest war, dann sind wahrscheinlich die Lager eingelaufen.



Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon deutlich zu spät, wenn man kaputte Lager durch Spiel bzw. von außen merkt. In der Regel sind sie deutlich früher kaputt weil sie eingelaufen sind, was man allerdings nur merkt, wenn man den Rahmen zerlegt und die Lager mal mit der Hand dreht. Läufts rau, dann können sie getauscht werden, ist normaler Verschleiß, unter anderem durch die unvollständige Drehung begünstigt.



Luzifer4m0k schrieb:


> der Hinterbau hat ein vieleicht 1mm gefühltes Spiel beim Anheben des Rades vie Sattel. Aber ich schätze das muss so, der Hinterbau soll sich ja auch bewegen können, sonst hätt ich mir en Hardtail geholt.



Der Hinterbau sollte kein Spiel haben, wackelt trotzdem irgendwas, dann kann das z.B. an verschlissenen Bolzen der Dämpferaufnahme liegen.

Das neue Fritzz sieht langweilig aus, gibt deutlich schönere Bikes find ich, die sich auch vom Einheitsbrei abheben.


----------



## Rucksim (5. August 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon deutlich zu spät, wenn man kaputte Lager durch Spiel bzw. von außen merkt. In der Regel sind sie deutlich früher kaputt weil sie eingelaufen sind, was man allerdings nur merkt, wenn man den Rahmen zerlegt und die Lager mal mit der Hand dreht. Läufts rau, dann können sie getauscht werden, ist normaler Verschleiß, unter anderem durch die unvollständige Drehung begünstigt.


 
Da hast du recht, nur hab ich im eingebauten Zustand noch nie ein rau laufendes Lager bemerkt und vorsorglich auseinanderbauen und jedes Lager regelmäßig prüfen, macht ja auch niemand, zumal man ein eingelaufenes Lager auch nicht mehr retten kann. Zwischen spielfrei und ca. 2-3mm Spiel im Lager, brauchte es in meinem Fall auch nur eine kleine Ausfahrt, so schnell hatte ich bisher nie ein Lager klein bekommen. Egal, Lager sind Verschleißteile und wo gehobelt wird ...

Das neue 180ger gefällt mir richtig gut. Gibt es in 2015 kein Fritzz mehr mit 160mm?


----------



## Acksch (11. August 2014)

Hi Fritzzijaner, 

habt ihr auch das Problem dass ihr desöfteren mit den Pedalen aufsetzt oder stell ich mich einfach nur zu dämlich an?
Ich fahr ein Fritzz Race 160 und hab das Gefühl dass die Bodenfreiheit etwas zu knapp ist. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rucksim (11. August 2014)

Gelegentlich passiert mir das, man gewöhnt sich dran und lernt daraus. Erst am letzten Freitag war`s recht knapp, hab in ner leichten Linkskurve zu früh das pedalieren angefangen,  dann mit ordentlich Dampf das Pedal in den Boden gerammt, darauf hin hat`s mich ausgehebelt und ich bin rechts in nen Busch gefahren, konnte mich noch gerade so auf dem Bike halten und bremsen. Aus solchen Fehlern lernt man, das passiert an der Stelle dann kein zweites Mal .

In verblockten und flachen Stücken nervt das Tiefe Tretlager, in schnellen Passagen steht man schön sicher und tief im Bike. Hat eben alles Vor- und Nachteile. Ich kann damit gut Leben.


----------



## UNev (25. August 2014)

So, mein Rahmen ist da...

Jetzt gehts los mit dem Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (27. August 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Bremsaufnahme & Bremsscheibenaufnahme das Cube Fritzz HPA 160 2014 hat?
Dankööö.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)

PM 180mm


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)

Das 2014er *Fritzz 160 27,5 *ist jetzt zu einem 2015er *Stereo 160 HPA 27,5* geworden.
http://www.cube.eu/ro/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-tm-275-metalngreen-2015/


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)

Hier die beiden neuen 2015er Fritzz
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/fritzz/

*Fritzz 180 HPA SL 27.5  *3699€




*Fritzz 180 HPA Race 27.5  *2699€


----------



## TomT87 (27. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Fritzz Fahrer, wie empfindet ihr denn die Uphill-/Tourentauglichkeit des Fritzz 2014 (also Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 Metal) und wie schätzt ihr die vom neuen Fritzz 180 HPA SL 27.5 ein? Suche ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau als neues Bike, da die Freundin und die Spetzel den Berg rauf eh nicht so fit wie ich sind und mein aktuelles Bike (Radon Stage 6.0) aufgrund meiner gelegentlichen Bikeparkbesuche (mit meinem Panzer) bergab voll überfordert ist...ich würde meinen aktuellen und alten Hobel gerne gegen ein modernes Bike austauschen, dass evtl. etwas träger bergauf aber dafür viel spaßiger bergab und auf Trails ist 

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## zembo (4. September 2014)

Hi,
ich fahre das Fritzz 180 HPA SL 26 und überlege die Kurbel zu tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Tretlageraufnahme der Rahmen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UNev (4. September 2014)

Hi Zembo,

ich bau ja gerade das Race 180, die haben alle eine Pressfit BB 92 Aufnahme, so weit ich weiss.

Passt zumindest bei mir... 

Welche Kurbel willste denn nehmen? Ich hab jetzt die Race Face Atlas FR eingebaut, bin mal gespannt, wie die so ist...

Gruß

Ulf


----------



## UNev (4. September 2014)

hier mal ein schnelles Bild... 

Chaos im Büro...


----------



## zembo (4. September 2014)

Hi Ulf,
da muss ich dann mal die Kurbel wegbauen und gucken was für Lager wirklich drin sind bevor ich was bestelle.
Mit der neuen Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, könnte aber eine XT werden - mal sehen.

VG


----------



## UNev (4. September 2014)

Du kannst auch die Breite messen, und, wenn die Lagerschalen im Rahmen liegen (siehe Bild), dann ist es Pressfit.
Die Breite des Rahmens ist an der Stelle dann 92mm, deswegen BB 92 
Der Durchmesser der Lager ist 41mm innen im Rahmen.


----------



## zembo (4. September 2014)

Sehr gut, danke - wieder etwas dazugelernt, hast mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2014)

Du brauchst aber auch ein Innenlager passend zu der jeweiligen Kurbel! Insbesondere bei e13, Race Face oder Sram, die haben teilweise andere Kurbelachsendurchmesser.


----------



## zembo (4. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber auch ein Innenlager passend zu der jeweiligen Kurbel! Insbesondere bei e13, Race Face oder Sram, die haben teilweise andere Kurbelachsendurchmesser.


Das ist mir bekannt, muss erstmal rausfinden wie die Aufnahme am Rahmen wirklich ist, kann ich ja schnell nachmessen und gucken. Dann gehts weiter mit der Kurbel und Lagersuche


----------



## UNev (4. September 2014)

meine Ratzefatze hat den gleichen Durchmesser wie Shimano...

Aber gerade e13 scheint ja ein eigenes Ding zu machen
die haben wohl 30mm Achsendurchmesser, Shimano/ Race Face haben 24mm.

Viel Spaß bei der Suche und der Bastelei.


----------



## zembo (4. September 2014)

Ihr seid klasse, thanks


----------



## UNev (4. September 2014)

So, ich habe fertig... 


erster, kurzer Eindruck....


SUPER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zembo (4. September 2014)

Schick! Wieviel Zähne haben Deine Kettenblätter?


----------



## Foxi1988 (4. September 2014)

Servus!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zum Cube Fritzzz 160 TM.
Positives, negatives? Kaufempfehlung?

Bin es schon mal eine Abfahrt gefahren und war schon sehr zufrieden.

Beste Grüße
Matthias Fuchs


----------



## UNev (5. September 2014)

zembo schrieb:


> Schick! Wieviel Zähne haben Deine Kettenblätter?



hab jetzt erstmal 22/32 drauf, war halt bei der Kurbel dabei... hinten normal 11/36

Werde aber wahrscheinlich noch auf 22/36 umrüsten, denke ich.
Mal sehen, was die nächsten Fahrten so ergeben...


----------



## zembo (5. September 2014)

Das ist heftig, bin jetzt bei der originalen Kurbel mit 22/36 schon am Limit des Shimano Umwerfers, dass der eigentlich 2-3mm zu hoch hängt und leider auch nicht richtig arbeitet. Ich werde vorne auf 24/38 gehen müssen, meine Beine werdens mir danken


----------



## skydog73 (5. September 2014)

Moin,

hab inzwischen auch auf 38/24 umgerüstet - 36/22 war mir auf Dauer doch etwas zu kurz übersetzt.
Passt prima zu dem Bock und die kleinste mögliche Gang (v24/h36) reicht völlig aus, wenns mal wieder Steiler wird...


----------



## UNev (5. September 2014)

Okay, das hatte ich noch nicht bedacht, der Umwerfer muss das ja auch können...
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Ich würde das 22er gerne als Rettungsring für die ganz steilen Stellen behalten, und trotzdem nach oben ein bisschen mehr Möglichkeiten haben.
Naja, erst mal teste ich das jetzt so.


----------



## Thebike69 (11. September 2014)

Fritzz HPA 160 PRO
1-Fach-Kurbel verbauen

Hi Leute, auf was muß ich achten beim Kauf einer Sram 1-Fach Kurbel (x1,xx1 oder xo1)
Welchen Q-Faktor?
Kann ich das alte Lager drinnen lassen?
Wo gibt es im Moment preislich gute Angebote?
Wäre für Alle Tipps und Ratschläge dankbar✌️
Gruß
Thebike


----------



## JulezT (16. September 2014)

Hi, hat schon einer von eich mal einen Monarch+ an seinem Fritzz 160 (Race) verbaut? 
Ich bekomme von Cube keine Auskunft über den nötigen Tune! Momentan auch nicht über Händler. 
Alternativ, hat mal einer das Volumen an dem einfachen Float-Dämper mit Volumenspacer gändert und da etwas ausgetestet? Mir ist der doch etwas zu linear und rauscht doch ab und an mal bei optimalem SAG zum schluss durch.

Des Weiteren ist mir jetzt wie JackDaddel am 28. April auch schon schrieb passiert. Mir ist die Befestigung des Hauptschwingenlagers an der Antriebsseite (ab)gebrochen :-(
Hat da noch mal jemand Erfahrung? Bei mir war auch vorher schon öffters die Schraube locker :-(


----------



## Rucksim (16. September 2014)

JulezT schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ist mir jetzt wie JackDaddel am 28. April auch schon schrieb passiert. Mir ist die Befestigung des Hauptschwingenlagers an der Antriebsseite (ab)gebrochen :-(
> Hat da noch mal jemand Erfahrung? Bei mir war auch vorher schon öffters die Schraube locker :-(


 
Das ist ärgerlich, bei mir war die gleiche Schraube auch schon 2x locker, nachdem ich sie mit Loctite rein geschraubt habe, ist Ruhe. Schrauben gerissen sind mir glücklicherweise noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (17. September 2014)

Oh Mann, gerade von der Feierabendrunde zurückgekommen, dass Hauptlager an der Wippe, welches erst vor 2 Monaten kaputt war und getauscht wurde, ist schon wieder hinüber, locker 2mm Spiel im Lager.


----------



## UNev (18. September 2014)

Ach du Scheisse, nach 2 Monaten?

Gibt´s da noch vielleicht irgendein anderes Problem, was das Lager irgendwie unter Spannung setzt oder so? 
Ist ja sonst eher ungewöhnlich...  vorsichtig ausgedrückt...

na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass meine Lager besser halten, am WE geht´s in den Harz, erster richtiger Test


----------



## Rucksim (18. September 2014)

2 Monate waren falsch, es waren eigentlich nur 7 Wochen oder ca. 600-700km

Ich hab Cube angeschrieben und um einen Vorschlag gebeten wie das Problem "dauerhaft" gelöst werden kann (härtere, bessere Lager?). Wenn innerhalb so kurzer Zeit 2 x die gleichen Lager kaputt gehen, dann kann man Zufall schon fast ausschließen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Lager möglicherweise unterdimensioniert sind und die Kräfte nicht aufnehmen können.

Bei meinen alten Bikes sind die Lager frühestens nach 2-3 Jahren hinüber gewesen, wenn Wasser in die gedichteten Lager eingedrungen ist und diese das gammeln angefangen haben.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. September 2014)

Hi,
könntet ihr hin und wieder vielleicht Bilder von den Lagern miteinstellen?
Wäre Super
Gibt es alternative Möglichkeiten?


----------



## UNev (19. September 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> 2 Monate waren falsch, es waren eigentlich nur 7 Wochen oder ca. 600-700km
> 
> Ich hab Cube angeschrieben und um einen Vorschlag gebeten wie das Problem "dauerhaft" gelöst werden kann (härtere, bessere Lager?). Wenn innerhalb so kurzer Zeit 2 x die gleichen Lager kaputt gehen, dann kann man Zufall schon fast ausschließen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Lager möglicherweise unterdimensioniert sind und die Kräfte nicht aufnehmen können.
> 
> Bei meinen alten Bikes sind die Lager frühestens nach 2-3 Jahren hinüber gewesen, wenn Wasser in die gedichteten Lager eingedrungen ist und diese das gammeln angefangen haben.



Es sei denn, du wiegst 200kg und fährst immer am Strand im Salzwasser... 

Ich nehme an, bei dir ist weder das Eine noch das Andere der Fall. 

Ich hoffe, dir vergeht dadurch nicht der Humor und drück dir die Daumen, dass Cube da schnell und angemessen reagiert.


----------



## Rucksim (19. September 2014)

Ich hab es leider nicht explizit erwähnt, dass mein Händler die Lager aufheben soll. Wenn er sie aufgehoben hat, werd ich sie fotografieren. Leider hat meine Anfrage bei Cube nichts gebracht, hatte gehofft, dass man schon ein wenig mehr auf meine Anfrage eingeht. Zumindest sind die Ersatzlager schnell versendet worden.


_Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
vielen Dank für Ihre Email.
Wir haben neue Lager heute an Ihren Händler kostenlos versendet.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr CUBE Team
*Von:* 
*Gesendet:* Mittwoch, 17. September 2014 22:10
*An:* techsupport
*Betreff:* CUBE Kontaktanfrage von __www.cube.eu_
_*CUBE TEAM* _
_[email protected]_
_*Vorname* 
xxx
*Nachname* 
xxx
*E-Mail*		  xxx_



_*Telefon* 
xxx
*Nachricht* 
Hallo,

das Hauptlager am Umlenkhebel (Lager mit der die Wippe am Sattelrohr gelagert ist) von meinem Fritzz 160 TM(2014), gekauft im Dezember 2013, musste bereits Ende Juli getauscht werden. Laut BikeStation in Hof waren 3 der 4 Lager kaputt. Jetzt, gerade mal 7 Wochen später musste ich von jetzt auf gleich feststellen, dass die neuen Lager schon wieder hinüber sind, locker 2mm Spiel. Meine Frage an euch, sind die Lager womöglich unterdimensioniert, bin ich der einzige dem die Lager so schnell kaputt gehen und gibt es von euch bessere Lager (gehärtet?!) die der Belastung standhalten? Um gleich eines Vorweg zu nehmen, ich fahre nicht im Bikepark, fahre nur normale Trails und sollte mit meinen 76kg für das Fahrrad auch keine Herausforderung darstellen. Über eine Lösung mit der ich zumindest über die Saison komme ohne 2-3x die Lager tauschen zu müssen, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

PS: Das letzte mal dauerte es eine Woche bis die Austauschlager in Hof waren, würde mich freuen wenn die Reklamation der Lager diesmal etwas schneller abgewickelt werden könnte. Es tut weh mehrfach in der Saison auf Ersatzteile für`s eigentlich noch recht frische Bike zu warten.

Danke und schöne Grüße aus Rehau

Simon _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UNev (19. September 2014)

also, schnell ja, angemessen - naja, geht so...

Ich hoffe, du hast mit den Lagern jetzt länger Ruhe.


----------



## stereorider84 (21. September 2014)

Hallo leute,

kann mir mal jemand schnell helfen??

weiß jemand wieviel rise der original easton haven 750mm lenker vom 180 race hat??

hab keine lust ihn ab zubauen und vermessen....

danke


----------



## UNev (22. September 2014)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Fritzz Fahrer, wie empfindet ihr denn die Uphill-/Tourentauglichkeit des Fritzz 2014 (also Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 Metal) und wie schätzt ihr die vom neuen Fritzz 180 HPA SL 27.5 ein? Suche ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau als neues Bike, da die Freundin und die Spetzel den Berg rauf eh nicht so fit wie ich sind und mein aktuelles Bike (Radon Stage 6.0) aufgrund meiner gelegentlichen Bikeparkbesuche (mit meinem Panzer) bergab voll überfordert ist...ich würde meinen aktuellen und alten Hobel gerne gegen ein modernes Bike austauschen, dass evtl. etwas träger bergauf aber dafür viel spaßiger bergab und auf Trails ist
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten!




@TomT87 - Ich habe jetzt endlich eine vernünftige Tour mit meinem 180 Race (Hybrid mit 160er pike und 27,5", 26" hinten) machen können.
Wir haben eine 59km Runde im Harz gemacht, 1750hm (rauf) sind dabei zusammen gekommen.

Ergebnis: eierlegende Wollmilchsau 

Boah, ist das geil... geht für mich gefühlt mindestens genauso gut bergauf wie das AMS 130 vorher, bergab konnte ich auch in verblockten Abschnitten voll stehen lassen, einfach Sahne. Beim AMS wäre ich sicher an einigen Stellen einfach abgestiegen, im Zweifel über den Lenker...
Gut, es wiegt jetzt fahrfertig 14,4kg, das ist ca. 1kg mehr als das AMS vorher, ist aber nicht spürbar. Und bergab einfach eine ganz andere Liga.

Ein bisschen schlammig war es allerdings auch, wie man vielleicht sieht. 

Die beiden Kollegen unten waren auf Fatmodul Ant EC03 mit 150 mm unterwegs, ging bergauf auch nicht besser als meins, bergab war ich klar im Vorteil...

Für mich ist das Bike der optimale Allrounder, ich bin völlig hin und weg.


----------



## Rucksim (22. September 2014)

Lager sind getauscht, hab mal eines der defekten Lager zerlegt

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1707/1707989-yvtj20h9zkya-img_6598-large.jpg

Drei der neun Kugeln sind gebrochen. Außer diesen 4 Lagern zwischen Umlenkhebel und Sattelrohr, waren auch die Lager zwischen Umlenkhebel und Sattelstreben stark eingelaufen und ließen sich von Hand kaum mehr bewegen.


----------



## Thebike69 (22. September 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Lager sind getauscht, hab mal eines der defekten Lager zerlegt
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1707/1707989-yvtj20h9zkya-img_6598-large.jpg
> 
> Drei der neun Kugeln sind gebrochen. Außer diesen 4 Lagern zwischen Umlenkhebel und Sattelrohr, waren auch die Lager zwischen Umlenkhebel und Sattelstreben stark eingelaufen und ließen sich von Hand kaum mehr bewegen.



Danke fürs Foto✌️


----------



## Thebike69 (22. September 2014)

Hat jemand schonmal den LRS des Fritzz HPA PRO 27.5 gewogen?


----------



## mechanicien (6. Oktober 2014)

I've got a Cube fritzz for sale. Really liked the bike. Rides excellent especially with the float X at the back. Has to make place for a 2015 stereo. So if there is somebody intrested.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/466677-cube-fritzz-hpa-160-tm-2014-18inch


----------



## Acksch (7. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

weiß einer von euch, ob man einen Dämpfer mit Piggyback an einem HPC Race verbauen kann oder macht das Fehlen der Aussparung am Rahmen dies unmöglich?

Gruß Christian


----------



## UNev (7. Oktober 2014)

mechanicien schrieb:


> I've got a Cube fritzz for sale. Really liked the bike. Rides excellent especially with the float X at the back. Has to make place for a 2015 stereo. So if there is somebody intrested.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/466677-cube-fritzz-hpa-160-tm-2014-18inch



@Acksch - guck mal, der mechanicien hat einen Float X an seinem TM, scheint also zu passen...

An meinem 180 Race ist das allerdings so knapp, dass ich mir das eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen kann... 

Und, wenn, dann tatsächlich nur der Float X, der hat nämlich einen extrem kurzen PB.

Gruß

Ulf


----------



## Acksch (7. Oktober 2014)

Hi Ulf, 

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Das Problem ist, das TM hat ja eine Aussparung am Rahmen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UNev (7. Oktober 2014)

Nö, das hat keine Aussparung... irgendwie ist das wohl vom Design anders als die 26er mit 180mm Federweg...

An welches Bike genau willst du denn den anderen Dämpfer anbauen?


----------



## Acksch (7. Oktober 2014)

An das HPA Race 160


----------



## UNev (7. Oktober 2014)

das sollte passen, die untere Aufhängung des Dämpfers ist einfach wesentlich höher als bei den 180ern, dasHPA 160  Race sieht da exakt genauso aus wie das 160 TM...

Und, auf den Bildern die ich gesehen habe, hat das TM halt auch keine Aussparung.

Der Dämpfer sitzt da einfach anders im Rahmen als bei meinem 180 Race und durch den Knick im Sitzrohr ist auch mehr Platz zum Unterrohr.
Ich denke, das geht.


----------



## UNev (7. Oktober 2014)

Guckst du, hier...


----------



## Acksch (7. Oktober 2014)

Coole Sache, vielen Dank. Irgendwie war ich absolut stur und in der festen Annahme dass die TMs alle eine Ausparung haben. Mein Gott, da hätte ich noch mal Google fragen sollen.
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank. Denke da gibt's Weihnachten einen neuen Dämpfer. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## UNev (7. Oktober 2014)

Na, da hast du aber einen großzügigen Weihnachtsmann... 

bin mit meinem am 180er total zufrieden, fährt sich echt super.

Viel Spaß beim basteln.

Gruß

Ulf


----------



## Acksch (7. Oktober 2014)

UNev schrieb:


> Na, da hast du aber einen großzügigen Weihnachtsmann...



das werd ich mir wohl selber schenken


----------



## UNev (7. Oktober 2014)

tja, das is mal so, meine neuen Teile sind schon ein Geburtstagsgeschenk gewesen... Hab allerdings erst im November...

da ich aber noch ein bisschen diese Saison nutzen wollte, gab´s die Sachen mal ein bisschen früher.

Aber, was Mann sich da nicht selber schenkt, wird wohl auch nix...


----------



## stereorider84 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hy..

Wenn ihr grad bei den dämpfern seit.
Weiss mittlerweile jemand ob auch ein anderer dämpfer ins 180 race passt ausser der float x???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UNev (7. Oktober 2014)

kannste entspannt vergessen, da ist zu wenig Platz...
geht wirklich nur mit dem Float X mit dem dünnen und kurzem PB, da bleiben dann etwa 5 mm Luft, wenn der voll einfedert.
Und Stahlfeder geht sicher nicht, unten im Rahmen ist dafür einfach zu wenig Abstand zu den Rohren...

guck du hier:






war nach der letzten Schlammpackung im Harz...


----------



## stereorider84 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja habs mir schon gedacht....
Mein gedanke war ein rs vivid air auf dem kopf gestellt einzubauen...

@UNev:
Was is das für ne rs??lyrik??pike??
Gefällt mir ganz gut dein fritzz


----------



## UNev (8. Oktober 2014)

Ist ne Pike RCT3 160mm mit 27,5er Laufrad , hat dann exakt die selbe Einbauhöhe wie die originale Fox-Gabel mit 180mm und 26er.
Und, ja danke, ich bin auch ein bisschen stolz...
Hab ich mir ja komplett selbst aufgebaut, da ich keine Fox haben wollte, kam mir der Gedanke, ein Hybrid-Bike zu bauen.
Nach meiner Recherche kommt man aber beim Dämpfer nicht um den Float X herum, alles andere passt einfach nicht.
Hätte hier auch wesentlich lieber den Vivid air eingesetzt, ist aber alles zu eng dafür, denke ich...

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich bis jetzt mit der Performance des Fox sehr zufrieden bin, hab jetzt schon ein paar nette Touren im Harz hinter mir und das Rad ist einfach genial. Ist genau das, was ich haben wollte, geht sehr gut bergauf und noch besser bergab, Hammer.
Kein Vergleich mit meinem AMS 130 vorher, ich habe sogar den Eindruck, es fährt sich auch bergauf besser...


----------



## stereorider84 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja das fritzz geht wirklich gut bergauf und bergab sowiso....

Mit dem dämpfer an sich bin ich auch zufrieden " hab net mal das kashimamodell drin".
Die gabel kommt definitiv nächstes jahr raus und dann mal nach em dämpfer schauen aber wie wir ja jetzt geklärt haben geht kein anderer....


----------



## UNev (8. Oktober 2014)

ich durfte feststellen, dass es auf dem Aftersales Market nur die Modelle mit Kasimir Beschichtung gibt.... 
Teures Vergnügen, ich hätte sonst eigentlich auch eher den Dämpfer ohne gekauft...


----------



## stereorider84 (8. Oktober 2014)

Würd mich interessieren ob ich im fritzz ein unterschied merken würde ,mit kashima beschichtung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich vermute, dass bei mir die Lagerschale auf der Antriebsseite kaputt ist. Welche Lager passen am Fritzz TM mit E-13 TRS+ Kurbel. Pressfit ist klar aber ist es BB30 Pressfit oder doch etwas anderes? Hab ich Auswahl oder muss ich auf E-13 zurückgreifen?

Meine Kurbel hat leichtes Spiel, also nicht axial sondern horizontal. Eigentlich kann`s ja nur am Lager liegen, oder? Das Lager auf der Antriebsseite läuft auch im Vergleich zur Nichtantriebsseite nicht mehr ganz so schön geschmeidig.


----------



## Vincy (8. Oktober 2014)

PressFit BB92 für 30mm Kurbelachsen.
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/components/bb92-bb/
Vielleicht passt da auch das von Race Face.
http://www.raceface.com/components/bottom-brackets/cinch-bb/cinch-bb92/


----------



## Rucksim (8. Oktober 2014)

Danke,

dann werd ich wohl besser die von e13 nehmen. Es gibt die Lager mit und ohne Beschichtung, irgendwelche Erfahrungen ob die TiNi beschichteten tatsächlich besser sind?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=62130;dbp=62;page=7;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,81;lang=1

http://www.bike24.de/i/p/0/4/62140_00_d.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bike24.de/p162140.html&h=568&w=568&tbnid=Fzq8yCMWin8DmM:&zoom=1&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&usg=__i81u5JhMmFGDRhPTUue6Yg6_FKM=&docid=fUqkp8iiY9hzlM&sa=X&ei=a3o1VLO9AemGywOGooGoCA&ved=0CHEQ9QEwDA&dur=3518


----------



## Vincy (10. Oktober 2014)

Nico Lau's neues Bike.
*
Cube Fritzz 180 650B*
http://enduro-mtb.com/ews-bike-check-das-cube-fritzz-180-von-nico-lau/


----------



## recklessbiker10 (24. Oktober 2014)

Soo ich hab das Hpa Tm mal von grund auf aufgebaut. Vielleicht findet jemand das andere Set up interessant


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2014)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Ja habs mir schon gedacht....
> Mein gedanke war ein rs vivid air auf dem kopf gestellt einzubauen...
> 
> @UNev:
> ...


Für das 160erTM geht auch der monarch plus rein.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (24. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem DebonAir könnte es dann aber etwas knapp werden. Voll eingefedert ist da unten am Sitzrohr recht wenig Platz.


----------



## Chris_360 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ein Fritzzchen in Saalbach Hinterglemm damit gesehen. Hab mich aber mit den Eigentümer nicht unterhalten.


----------



## vopsi (28. Oktober 2014)

Fährt hier jemand das Fritzz 2014 in Größe 20" bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge von 84 cm / 180 cm Körpergröße und kann etwas im Vergleich zum 18" sagen? Die geometriedaten sind mir bekannt, es geht mir mehr um praktische Erfahrungswerte. Auch die Überstandshöhe für beide Größen wäre schön, finde im Netz einfach keine Daten. Danke.


----------



## Acksch (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich fahre zwar selbst nur das 18" Modell, bin aber 183cm und kann sagen, dass es sehr gut zu meiner Körpergröße passt, da bei Cube die Bikes immer etwas größer ausfallen als bei der Konkurrenz.
Mein Händler hat gemeint, dass für mich ein 19" Rahmen perfekt wäre, daher ist es das 18" geworden.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (28. Oktober 2014)

Danke Aksch. Das Fritzz in 27,5 meinte ich natürlich. was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge und wie weit ist bei dir die Sattelstütze rausgezogen?


----------



## Rucksim (28. Oktober 2014)

vopsi schrieb:


> Danke Aksch. Das Fritzz in 27,5 meinte ich natürlich. was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge und wie weit ist bei dir die Sattelstütze rausgezogen?


 
Ich hab ziemlich genau deine Größe und fahre auch das 18". Der Sattel ist aber bei meiner Schrittlänge schon recht weit ausgezogen, ich fahre die Moveloc mit 170mm und hätte theoretisch auch Platz für die 200mm, Auszug ist also bei ca. 24cm.

20" bin ich leider nie Probe gefahren möglich, dass das auch gegangen wäre wenn man lieber etwas gestreckter auf dem Bike sitzt.


----------



## vopsi (28. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe, ich "nerve" nur noch einmal. Wenn jemand die Zeit hat, ich benötige letztendlich die Überstandshöhe bei Rahmengröße 18".


----------



## Rucksim (28. Oktober 2014)

Die ca. 24cm Sattelstützenauszug beziehen sich bei mir auf das Fritzz 27,5 in 18"

Du wirst wahrscheinlich dann bei einem ähnlichen Wert landen. Aufgrund des großen Auszugs war mir die Original verbaute Reverb 125 dann auch zu wenig und habe diese gegen die Moveloc 170 von Vecnum getauscht, seit dem bin ich rundum zufrieden.

Oder meinst du mit Überstandshöhe etwas anderes?


----------



## Acksch (28. Oktober 2014)

vopsi schrieb:


> Danke Aksch. Das Fritzz in 27,5 meinte ich natürlich. was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge und wie weit ist bei dir die Sattelstütze rausgezogen?



Die Schrittlänge beträgt 88cm, aber die Maße vom Bike kann ich dir gerade nicht liefern, da das Bike beim Händler ist. Meine Gabel knackst und wurde zu Fox geschickt (Hoffentlich geht es schnell, will wieder heizen ). Ich kann Rucksim aber bestätigen, die 125er Reverb ist ziemlich knapp, reicht im Großen und Ganzen aber. Ich werde aber trotzdem wechseln, da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht und die Eltern ein Geschenk brauchen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Joey12345 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Folgendes Problem:
Ich benötige die Längenmaße der Endanschläge der Vorderradnabe des Cube Fritzz 180 Race 2014. (110x20 Steckachse)
Zudem: sind Bremsen und nicht-Bremsenseite gleich lang? 
Wäre super wenn jemand vielleicht die Teile bei sich kurz ausbauen und messen könnte ( sollte in 2 min erledigt sein) 

Vielen Dank schonmal, das würde mir extrem weiterhelfen! 
Grüße Joey


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (3. November 2014)

Guten Abend
Sind die Fritzz Race 650B 2014 Sun Ringle Felgen tubeless ready? Finde dazu keine Info im Netz.


----------



## sebaschu (9. Dezember 2014)

ich fahre sie tubeless mit nem dt-swiss kit, musste aber die löcher am felgenstoß extra verschliessen da diese relativ weit aussen liegen.


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2015)

Könnte günstig an ein Fritzz/Stereo 160 kommen, eigentlich toller Rahmen und passende Geometrie. Leider ist man ja bei der Dämpferwahl wieder eingeschränkt.

Hat jemand mal Lust den Abstand Dämpferauge zum Sitz- und Unterrohr zu messen? Am besten auch für verschiedene Größen. 
Hier im Thread wurden ja schon einige nicht kompatible Dämpfer genannt, eventuell kann man dann weitere ausschließen oder in Betracht ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recklessbiker10 (6. Januar 2015)

Welchen Dämpfer würdest du denn gerne einbauen? Die 2 gängigsten monarch plus und float x gehen ja mit sicherheit. Was hast du denn geplant?


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2015)

Monarch Plus ist schon mal gut! Double Barrel Inline würde mich noch interessieren...


----------



## recklessbiker10 (6. Januar 2015)

Ja der hat ja nen integrierten ausgleichsbehälter. Passt ja also. Da dürfte nichts stören.


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2015)

baut aber ziemlich breit, daher die Frage zum Platz am Dämpferauge. Bin halt durch das alte Stereo ein gebranntes Kind, daher mach ich mich vorher lieber schlau


----------



## recklessbiker10 (6. Januar 2015)

Mh verstehe. Du.meinsz schon die 2014er modelle oder? Ich habe auf seite 20 dieses threats am 24.10 2 bilder vom fritzz meiner freundin hochgeladen. Vielleicht hilft das


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Januar 2015)

habe erst vor ein paar tagen bei cube angerufen bezüglich dieser frage bei den 2014er modelle ( hpa 160) passen die dämpfer float x und monarch plus (monarch plus bin ich selbst schon im Fritzz TM eine zeitlang gefahren).
oder versteh ich deine frage flasch ? kann leider nicht nach messen da ich jetzt ein stereo shpc fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recklessbiker10 (6. Januar 2015)

Ne hast richtig verstanden. Ich wollte nur wissen welches rad du im fokus hast. Du meintest ja stereo/fritzz 160. Wenn du schreibst stereo/fritzz gehe ich davon aus dass du modelljahr 2014 meinst nachdem das fritzz quasi das alu stereo war. 
Gleichzeitig sagst du hast du das fritzz tm gefahren und weisst das mobarch plus und float x passen.
Um welches modelljahr geht es denn jetzt?


----------



## recklessbiker10 (6. Januar 2015)

Ahh jetzt habs ich falsch verstanden  bikerfreudy hat ja geantwortet nicht kuschi. Entschldigung


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Januar 2015)

also bei den carbon rahmen geht es nicht .(2014erund 2015er geht es nicht andere dicken der rohre)
beim rahmen (2014) Alu Fritzz160 pro,race,tm gar kein problem nen monarch plus oder float x zu verbauen


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2015)

Danke, Bilder und eure Ausführungen waren schonmal hilfreich!


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Januar 2015)

Habe doch noch ein Foto gefunden


----------



## recklessbiker10 (6. Januar 2015)

Sehr cooles Rad!


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. Januar 2015)

Habe jetzt auch ein Fritzz 160hpa Race.
Meine Frage an euch, wo kann ich abspecken?(ausser an mir selbst)
ist schon ein geiles bike


----------



## Tobias_B. (10. Januar 2015)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch ein Fritzz 160hpa Race.
> Meine Frage an euch, wo kann ich abspecken?(ausser an mir selbst)
> ist schon ein geiles bike


2015er?


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. Januar 2015)

Ne, das 2014er in schwarz.


----------



## Tobias_B. (10. Januar 2015)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Ne, das 2014er in schwarz.


 schick mal an link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (10. Januar 2015)

wo du auf jeden fall noch was rausholen kannst ist dein laufradsatz  ich fahre den originalen cube DT-Swiss 3.7 oder den Spline 
eventuell am antrieb schaltung.  ich bin absoluter fan von 1x11 ich fahre es mit einem 30er kettenblatt und komme überall hoch und runter  aber das ist halt geschmacksache für mich passen die gänge die ich habe perfekt !

ansich ist das rad schon echt gut und sinnvoll ausgestattet (vielleicht bis auf den laufradsatz)

Fredi


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. Januar 2015)

Hier mal ein link zum bike
http://www.mhw-bike.de/cube-fritzz-...zed-2014-935?gclid=CJHH1piqicMCFQn3wgodIHgAeA


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. Januar 2015)

Jetzt mal ein Bild von meinen Fritzzchen


----------



## Vincy (10. Januar 2015)

Da kannst reichlich abspecken. Am meisten bei LRS, Gabel, Kassette, Sattel.


----------



## Tobias_B. (10. Januar 2015)

Ich kann mich Bikerfroody nur anschließen. Die Reverb kannst du auch runterschmeißen, wenn du sie selten brauchst.


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. Januar 2015)

Reverb behalt ich, habt ihr empfehlungen für Gabel,LRS,Sattel und Kassette(Gewichtsangaben)?


----------



## bikerfrooody (10. Januar 2015)

Rock Shox Pike rct3 ca 200-300g leichter und eine der geilsten Gabel die es gibt.
Ich bin ein Fan von den Dt-Swiss Spline ! ich könnte dir aber auch nen Rynold Carbon laufradsatz verkaufen neu 650€ 27,5 
bei der Kassette kann ich dir nicht so viel sagen eventuell ne sram x0 oder ne xx .
wie bist du mit der Bremsanlage zufrieden? eventuell ne XT ? XTR ist dir wahrscheinlich zu teuer und so viel Gewichts ersparung hast du nicht. 
wie wäre es mit nem Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker ? sehr leicht und Sau stabil 

Der ist echt super  
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/EX-1501-Spline-ONE27-5


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. Januar 2015)

Denk werde erstmal am lrs und den Reifen anfangen.


----------



## cubeJazz (16. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich fahre ein Fritzz 160 Custom Action Team, und ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Tretlager, bzw den Kurbeln.
Bei mir sind ebenfalls die TRS+ Kurbeln montiert. Das Problem mit dem lockern der Schrauben hatte ich auch, jedoch auf der "Nicht-Antriebsseite". Auf dem Kurbelarm steht, dass man die Kurbel mit einem Drehmoment von 40-48nM anziehen soll (siehe Bild, Kurbelanfang).
Wenn ich die Kurbel jedoch mit 40nM anziehe, dreht mein Tretlager sehr schwerläufig. Beim "normalen Fahren" fällt der recht geringe Kraftmehraufwand kaum bis gar nicht auf, Wenn ich die Kurbel allerdings gegen die Tretrichtung schwinge, ist bereits nach 0,5 bis 1ner Umdrehung stillstand.
Ich würde spontan behaupten, dass das Tretlager fratze ist, oder habt ihr Ideen ? Das ist doch nicht normal oder ?

@Rucksim: Welche Schraube ist das genau, die ihr mit ca. 15nM anzieht ?!








Rucksim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich vermute, dass bei mir die Lagerschale auf der Antriebsseite kaputt ist. Welche Lager passen am Fritzz TM mit E-13 TRS+ Kurbel. Pressfit ist klar aber ist es BB30 Pressfit oder doch etwas anderes? Hab ich Auswahl oder muss ich auf E-13 zurückgreifen?
> 
> Meine Kurbel hat leichtes Spiel, also nicht axial sondern horizontal. Eigentlich kann`s ja nur am Lager liegen, oder? Das Lager auf der Antriebsseite läuft auch im Vergleich zur Nichtantriebsseite nicht mehr ganz so schön geschmeidig.





Rucksim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir hat sich jetzt schon 2 mal die Schraube gelockert am Hauptlager auf der Antriebsseite. Ich hab mir jetzt mal Schraubensicherung besorgt, damit das nicht nochmal passiert.
> Ich finde im Netz nur diese alte Tabelle bzgl. Anzugsmoment, die für das alte Fritzz gilt. Weiß einer wo ich die Werte für`s neue finde?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (19. Januar 2015)

Hast Du mal die Kurbel ausgebaut und am Lager gedreht? Falls es normal läuft, dann erzeugt die Kurbel durch das Zusammenschrauben zuviel seitlichen Druck und es läuft nicht mehr richtig. Soll heißen es wird eventuell gequetscht.


----------



## skydog73 (19. Januar 2015)

Moin,

Also sollten die Lager in Ordnung sein und wenn es ne TRS+ mit APS ist, dann würd ich nochmal schauen ob Spacer verbaut sind (die braucht man da nicht) und vor Allem muss der APS-Adjuster beim Festschrauben der Kurbel völlig entspannt sein (den zieht man erst danach handfest an).
Ist er das nicht, dann könnte die Schwergängigkeit auch daher kommen.
(ist nur mal so ne Vermutung)

Grüsse aus Bärlin.


----------



## Rucksim (19. Januar 2015)

cubeJazz schrieb:


> @Rucksim: Welche Schraube ist das genau, die ihr mit ca. 15nM anzieht ?!Anhang anzeigen 351076



Ich ziehe alle Schrauben am Hinterbau mit 12Nm an, seit ich alle Schrauben nochmal mit Loctite gesichert habe, gabs auch keine Probleme mehr mit lockern


----------



## dr_krizz (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo Cube Spezialisten,
ich finde nirgends eine passende Antwort auf meine Frage, hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen:

Ich könnte günstig einen 2014er Cube Fritzz 160 HPA TM Rahmen bekommen, der ja für 650B ausgelegt ist.
Kann ich damit meinen bereits vorhanden 26 Zoll Laufradsatz und meine 26 Zoll Pike fahren oder spricht irgendwas dagegen?

Ich denke mir, wenn 650B reinpasst, muss 26 doch auch reinpassen oder? 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit, danke euch!


----------



## Tobias_B. (23. Januar 2015)

Hier ist die Telefonnummer vom offiziellen Cube Service:  09231 - 97007 504/502

504 oder 502 am Ende wählen.

LG

Tobi


----------



## UNev (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo dr_krizz,

das Einzige, was dir passieren kann, ist dass Du ein etwas weniger wendiges Fahrrad bekommst.
Die Kettenstrebe ist ja länger, deswegen ist der Radstand größer als bei einem 26er. 
Aber prinzipiell passt es natürlich. Andersrum wird´s schwieriger...
Und das Tretlager liegt noch etwas tiefer als sowieso schon, könntest also vielleicht öfter irgendwo aufsetzen.

Gruß

Ulf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (23. Januar 2015)

Hi, ich habe mir einen LRS bauen lasen, -1000g. 
Auf 1x10 umgebaut -380g, Syntac Vector Carbon Lenker -80g, und denn Sattel -150g getauscht. 
Gruß Thebike



ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch ein Fritzz 160hpa Race.
> Meine Frage an euch, wo kann ich abspecken?(ausser an mir selbst)
> ist schon ein geiles bike


----------



## ernstschmidt (23. Januar 2015)

Was fuer einen LRS und Sattel?
Gibt es ne Gewichtsbeschränkung beim LRS?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Januar 2015)

dr_krizz schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Spezialisten,
> ich finde nirgends eine passende Antwort auf meine Frage, hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen:
> 
> Ich könnte günstig einen 2014er Cube Fritzz 160 HPA TM Rahmen bekommen, der ja für 650B ausgelegt ist.
> ...



Dass würde ich da nicht machen, da du dann mit Kurbel/Pedale noch mehr tiefer kommst und auch viel leichter aufsetzt. Das Tretlager ist im Originalzustand schon recht tief. Das ist dann da nochmals ca 25mm tiefer!


----------



## UNev (23. Januar 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Dass würde ich da nicht machen, da du dann mit Kurbel/Pedale noch mehr tiefer kommst und auch leichter aufsetzt. Das Tretlager ist im Originalzustand schon recht tief. Das sind dann da nochmals ca 35mm tiefer!



??? 35mm da meinst du den Durchmesser, oder? 27,5 ist im Radius ca. 12,5 mm größer als 26 (inkl. Reifen). Also kommt das Tretlager 12,5mm tiefer.
Evtl. kommt dann durch die Gabel noch eine kleine Tieferlegung  dazu, hat als 26er wahrscheinlich eine etwas kürzere Einbauhöhe, denke ich.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich habe fahrfertig 82-85kg, je leichter DU bist je leichter kann der LRS gebaut werden




ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Was fuer einen LRS und Sattel?
> Gibt es ne Gewichtsbeschränkung beim LRS?


----------



## ernstschmidt (23. Januar 2015)

Hi, welche Hersteller sind das?
genaue Bezeichnung wären schoen.
Mein Gewicht fahrfertig wären 88-90kg


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Januar 2015)

Die LR sind Naben King&Kong mit Ryde Trace Enduro Felgen. 
Der Sattel ( istmirjetztetwaspeinlich) aus der Bucht ein China Carbon für ca.28€ einschließlich Versand.


----------



## ernstschmidt (23. Januar 2015)

China muß dir nicht peinlich sein ;-) 
Wo haste denn den LRS her?(Preis wäre interessant)


----------



## Vincy (23. Januar 2015)

*


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Januar 2015)

UNev schrieb:


> ??? 35mm da meinst du den Durchmesser, oder? 27,5 ist im Radius ca. 12,5 mm größer als 26 (inkl. Reifen). Also kommt das Tretlager 12,5mm tiefer.
> Evtl. kommt dann durch die Gabel noch eine kleine Tieferlegung  dazu, hat als 26er wahrscheinlich eine etwas kürzere Einbauhöhe, denke ich.



Sorry, war ein Tippfehler. Sind ca 25mm, jenachdem wie die Gabeleinbauhöhe ist.
Radius vom Laufrad mit Reifen (ca 15mm) + Differenz von der Gabeleinbauhöhe (ca 10mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (13. Februar 2015)

Ich trete mal dem Club bei 

Heute die erste Ausfahrt (direkt bei Nacht) gemacht.
Die Tage wird dann auch noch ein wenig umgebaut:
Saint Bremse (ist über und eine identische am DH verbaut) statt der verbauten XT (die XT kommt dann anstatt der Magura MTC ans AMS) in Kombi mit XTR Schalthebeln
Ergon GE1 Griffe
Schwalbe Dirty Dan 2,35" Reifen (hier sind einfach IMMER alle Trails matschig)
Remote Kit für die Gabel + Remote Splitter, dass sowohl Dämpfer, als auch Gabel über den Hebel angesteuert werden können.
Und das wars dann fürs erste.

Verbaut sind bereits XTR (985) Pedale (waren vorher am AMS, da kommen dann kleinere).

Bin absolut begeistert. Traumhaftes Fahrwerk und super bequem (fahre ein 18" bei 179cm, SL unbekannt ).


----------



## ernstschmidt (19. Februar 2015)

Was fahrt ihr für nen druck im Dämpfer?
Wiege fahrbereit ca.90kg und fahr ca.280psi. Kommt mir etwas viel vor oder was meint ihr?


----------



## MatSmy (19. Februar 2015)

Fahrfertig ca. 82-84kg.
180psi im Dämpfer.
Bin da aber noch am testen, da Bike grad neu.
Ich fahre meist mit Dämpferpumpe zu den Trails und probiere vor Ort.
Was bringt dir eine theoretisch optimale sag-Einstellung, wenn die Bude dann ständig durchschlägt oder subjektiv zu hart ist...
Über den Gummiring kann man sich ja ganz gut ansehen, wieviel vom Federweg man nutzt.


----------



## ernstschmidt (19. Februar 2015)

Sollte ja nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein, bei den druck bin ich bei ca.25%sag.


----------



## cubeJazz (22. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu euren Decals: sind die geklebt oder lackiert ? 
Ich habe ja kein Serienbike, weshalb bei mir geklebt wurde und ich bräuchte neue Sticker.
Hat da jemand von euch was oder sich mal was entwerfen lassen ?
Gruß


----------



## Boshard (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ein 2012er Modell
würde sagen das meine geklebt sind und dann überlackiert worden.

Frag mal beim Händler oder bei Cube
Wen du jemanden kennst der Aufkleber macht kann er das auch.


----------



## ernstschmidt (2. März 2015)

Mal ne frage, laut Beschreibung unter diesen link http://m.mhw-bike.de/item/3536343430302e31?gclid=CJHH1piqicMCFQn3wgodIHgAeA sollen ja laufräder mit 584x25c verbaut sein.
In Wirklichkeit sind ja (lt.Aufkleber) 584x20 verbaut. Ist das ein reklamationsgrund?


----------



## MatSmy (2. März 2015)

ich habe hier mal irgendwo gelesen, dass sich cube vorbehält bei lieferschwierigkeiten andere komponenten zu verbauen.

ruf doch einfach mal bei mhw an und rede mit denen?


----------



## ernstschmidt (4. März 2015)

So, hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und den LRS zerlegt. Gewicht ist 2296gramm(sau schwer) Innenweite 25mm, aussen 30mm. Also muesste es der 584x25c LRS sein. Hat jemand ne Idee für nen anderen LRS  um die 1600gramm?
Fahrergewicht ca.90kg fahrfertig (fahre keine bike Parks)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (4. März 2015)

Na schau doch einfach mal bei DT.
Wenn dein Budget entsprechend hoch ist, findest da locker was.


----------



## Rucksim (8. März 2015)

Hab eben festgestellt, dass mein Dämpfer oben an der Aufnahme ein klein wenig Spiel hat. Bilde mir auch ein, dass man das Spiel schon hören kann, bin ein paar Treppen gefahren und hab ein metallisches "klackern" vernommen.

Spricht irgendetwas dagegen die verwendeten Buchsen (werden ja vermutlich auch Gleitlager sein) gegen diese von Huber Bushings zu wechseln? Hat jemand damit schon gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## Vincy (8. März 2015)

Brauchst da doch nur die Gleitlager austauschen und die Dämpferschrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmomentwert festziehen!
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-SHOX/FOX-LAGER---HARDWARE/Eyelet-Parts--Bushing--Flange-1-Stueck.html


----------



## Thebike69 (8. März 2015)

Hat eigentlich nur positive Effekte. Die die auf Huber umgerüstet haben, sind Happy


----------



## Vincy (8. März 2015)

Meistens liegt es da aber an zu lockeren Schrauben, dann helfen aber auch keine Huber bushings.
Und die neueren beigen Fox Gleitlager sind da auch nichts schlechter. Sind nur teurer, dafür aber besser abgedichtet.


----------



## Rucksim (8. März 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Meistens liegt es da aber an zu lockeren Schrauben, dann helfen aber auch keine Huber bushings.
> Und die neueren beigen Fox Gleitlager sind da auch nichts schlechter. Sind nur teurer, dafür aber besser abgedichtet.



Ich hatte den Dämpfer beim Service und hab ihn erst am Samstag wieder eingebaut. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich zu wenig festgezogen hab. Was meinst du wäre das richtige Anzugsmoment. Hab die M6 Aluschraube mit 12Nm angezogen, zu wenig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (8. März 2015)

Bei den Cube Aluschrauben ist der Wert bei max 8Nm, müßte da auch drauf stehn. 12Nm sind da viel zu viel, da besteht die Gefahr das die brechen. Auch unbedingt mit Loctite mittelfest sichern!
Sind da bei dem Fritzz nicht Stahlschrauben? Dann kannst da 10-12Nm.


----------



## Rucksim (9. März 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Bei den Cube Aluschrauben ist der Wert bei max 8Nm, müßte da auch drauf stehn. 12Nm sind da viel zu viel, da besteht die Gefahr das die brechen. Auch unbedingt mit Loctite mittelfest sichern!
> Sind da bei dem Fritzz nicht Stahlschrauben? Dann kannst da 10-12Nm.


 
Zu 99% steht das zulässige Anzugsmoment nicht auf der Schraube. Es sind Aluschrauben und 12 NM finde ich für ne M6 da nicht unbedingt sehr viel. Schraubensicherung verwende ich immer.
Gut dann werde ich mich jetzt schon mal hütten die Schrauben noch fester anzuknallen und die Ursache für das Spiel doch eher in der Buchse suchen.


----------



## vopsi (9. März 2015)

falls es die DU-Bushing ist, also die Buchse im Dämpferauge, kann man etwas teures, oder die hier kaufen:
http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_0000_DEde.htm?ArtNr=GSI-0810-12&c=DE&l=de

10 Stück für 12 Euro inkl. Versand und halten auch noch länger als die meisten "Originalen".


----------



## nostra6 (13. März 2015)

Hi,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Lagersatz für mein Cube Fritzz 180 Bj 2014. Eigentlich ist nur auf einer Seite die Schrauben abgerissen. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus die sind so nicht zu kriegen?

Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?

Danke und Gruß

Sascha


----------



## MatSmy (14. März 2015)

Wende dich doch einfach mal an Cube.
Die haben durchaus auch Ersatzteile im Sortiment.


----------



## nostra6 (14. März 2015)

Bei Cube hab ich schon geschaut was die Anbieten... das seltsame daran ist die Tatsache dass noch nicht mal ein kompletter Satz angeboten wird... werd sie dann halt mal anschreiben. Hoffe es dauert nicht zu lange.

Gruß


----------



## nostra6 (21. März 2015)

...hab jetzt von Cube eine antwort. Ich soll mich an den Händler wenden... dumm nur das ich das Bike hier im bikemarkt gekauft habe. Hab dann im Bike-Discount einen Satz für das Hauptlager bestellt. Passt nicht. So wie ich mitbekommen habe ist das Problem mit dem kaputten Lager bei vielen bekannt daher nochmals die Frage ins Cube Forum : Wo bekomm ich so nen Lagersatz??

Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp

Gruß Sascha


----------



## vopsi (21. März 2015)

vermutlich immer noch beim Cube-Händler, denke der ( insofern bestellbar ) verkauft dir einen Satz, auch wenn du das Bike in Japan gekauft hättest.


----------



## MatSmy (28. März 2015)

Genau so sieht's aus. Könnte aber teuer werden. Ich brauchte mal eine einzige Verschlussschraube für mein 13er Hanzz. Hätte ich nur im kompletten Satz für 100€ bekommen...


----------



## MatSmy (28. März 2015)

Mein Tretlager hat Spiel ohne Ende.
Ist mir heute erst aufgefallen.

Verbaut ist die Serien e13 TRS+ Kurbel (2014er Fritzz TM 27,5).

Ist das korrekt, dass ich folgendes Lager kaufen muss:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/XC-BB89-5-92-Innenlager-p42473/
?

Und warum ist das Ding so verdammt teuer?!
Für ne Saint Kurbel kommt n neues Lager schlappe 22€ 

ps: 
Bin heute zum ersten mal die 810er Saint Bremse am Fritzz gefahren - ein Traum!
Von den XTR Schalthebeln bin ich ebenso begeistert. Die multi-shift Funktion ist einfach absolut genial.
Reifen hab ich Schwalbe Dirty Dan in der Drahtversion und 2,35er Breite drauf. Bergauf und in der Ebene zehren die schon ordentlich, aber in der Abfahrt wird man für die Mühe mehr als entlohnt! Gigantischer Grip!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (28. März 2015)

Ich musste die Lager vor kurzem auch tauschen. Den Preis fand ich auch ganz schön happig. Bei Bike24 gibt es das TiNi beschichtete Lager für 54Euro. Das normale ohne Beschichtung gibt es für 44, ist derzeit aber nicht lieferbar.

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,81;product=62140;lang=1;dbp=96;page=10


----------



## MatSmy (2. April 2015)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Ich musste die Lager vor kurzem auch tauschen. Den Preis fand ich auch ganz schön happig. Bei Bike24 gibt es das TiNi beschichtete Lager für 54Euro. Das normale ohne Beschichtung gibt es für 44, ist derzeit aber nicht lieferbar.
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,81;product=62140;lang=1;dbp=96;page=10



Danke für den Tipp!
Habs jetzt zähneknirschend bestellt.
Hatte schon überlegt, ob ich nicht einfach ein Shimano Lager verbaue, aber die haben 24mm Achsen.


----------



## MatSmy (6. April 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, in welche Richtungen der Rebound am Fox Float X (`14er TM) welche Einstellung bewirkt?

Also Uhrzeigersinn und Gegenuhrzeigersinn. Wo gibt`s mehr Rebound, wo weniger?
Ich würds ja durch ausprobieren selber rausfinden, aber da kommt man kriminell schlecht dran.


----------



## kuberli (6. April 2015)

Steht auf dem Dämpfer.


----------



## skydog73 (6. April 2015)

Moin,

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:







...und mit einem 2 oder 2,5mm dicken Inbusschlüssel (o.Ä.) kommt man ganz gut in die Nuten des Verstellrädchens hinein
und die Einstellung geht schnell von der Hand...

Grüss aus Bärlin.


----------



## MatSmy (6. April 2015)

Super cool, danke!
Hab nur auf der anderen Seite geschaut.


----------



## gonepro (11. April 2015)

[QUOTE = "nostra6 post: 12777201, member: 300506"] Hi,

I'm looking for a set of bearings for my Cube Fritzz 180 Year 2014. Actually the screws on one side demolished. But I'm Assuming did we can not get that way?

Can I say what someone?

Thanks and regards

Sascha [/ QUOTE]

I bought everything new roller bearings on eBay, search for:

688 2rs
6800 rs
6000 2rs


----------



## Dauerregen (5. Mai 2015)

Hi,
könnte halbwegs günstig an nen 180er fritzz Rahmen aus '14 kommen. Allerdings ohne Dämpfer. 
Passt bei dem Rahmen wirklich nur der Float X? Der würde halt selbst gebraucht mehr kosten als der Rahmen selbst, weshalb diese Option eigentlich ausfällt. Kann da einer von euch noch ne definitive Aussage machen, was passt und was nicht?


----------



## Rucksim (10. Mai 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Servus, 
hat schon jemand in Erfahrung gebracht ob ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter ins Fritzz 160 passt? Allgemein dachte ich es ginge nicht aber die neuen Stereos haben zumindest auf den Bildern bei Cube keine Ausbuchtungen im Unterrohr.


----------



## Rucksim (27. Mai 2015)

Das 2014er Fritzz 160 TM wurde ab Werk mit dem Float X ausgeliefert. Der 160mm Rahmen hat/hatte auch keine Ausbuchtung, der 180mm Rahmen des 2014er Modells hatte eine Ausbuchtung benötigt um den gleichen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter aufnehmen zu können.


----------



## Vincy (27. Mai 2015)

Passt da problemlos. Der 2015er Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 Rahmen ist identisch mit dem vom 2014er Fritzz 160 27,5.


----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Danke ihr beiden


----------



## JulezT (27. Mai 2015)

Habe einen Monarch Plus HV in MM drin und geht Opti!


----------



## vopsi (7. September 2015)

Es mag ein Einzelfall sein, könnte zudem auch die Stereo-Inhaber betreffen. Seht selbst:


 

 

 
Das sind die Lager der Verbindung Umlenkhebel-Sitzrohr. Alle 4 Lager, auch die innenliegenden, sind komplett zerstört,teilweise waren die Kugeln zerbrochen. Beide Schrauben waren fest und ich musste sie bisher auch nie festziehen. Alle anderen verbauten Lager sind nicht ansatzweise verschlissen. Ihr solltet das mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (7. September 2015)

Hat sich wie bemerkbar gemacht? Damit die Anderen auch wissen, worauf sie achten sollten.


----------



## hitspo (7. September 2015)

So kaputt wei bei dir war mein Lager nicht. Hatte aber viel zu großes Spiel. Sind leider einfach zu klein konstruiert.

Edit: Auf einmal gabs beim treten die ganze zeit ein lautes knarzen. Hab natürlich die ganze Zeit den Sattel verdächtigt. Zum Schluss wren es natürlich das Lager...


----------



## vopsi (7. September 2015)

Ich hatte ein schlagartiges, "metallisches" Knarzen ( was aber vermutlich nicht aus diesem Lager kam ). Heute mal alles auseinandergebaut um auch die Lagerbezeichnungen herauszufinden ( der Support von Cube ist da schlichtweg nicht vorhanden ). Zuerst den Dämpfer ausgebaut und den Hinterbau eingefedert, nichts auffälliges, was vermutlich daran lag, dass die Lager ja komplett zerstört waren und kein "Widerstand" mehr erzeugen konnten. Ich hatte bisher kein Bike ( auch nicht von Cube, AMS und altes Fritzz ) wo ich derartig zerstörte Lager beobachten konnte.


----------



## JulezT (8. September 2015)

Hi, konntest du herausfinden was für eine Sorte und Größe, bzw. welche Bezeichnung die Lager haben. Dann werde ich mir sofort sellber welche bestellen und bei bester Gelegenheit mal tauschen. Am besten die Lager vom ganzen Rahmen. 
THX Julez


----------



## vopsi (8. September 2015)

Hauptlager: 2 x 6000 RS
Umlenkhebel : 6 x 6800 RS   ( einmal 4 Stück in der Aufnahme des Sattelrohr und 2 Stück in der Verbindung zur Sitzstrebe )
Horstlink : 4 x 688 RS


----------



## tml (8. September 2015)

I hatte auch das Problem mit den lagern...waren bei mir genauso zerstört.
Lief alles freigängig bis i plötzlich von heute auf morgen an diesem Punkt spiel hatte...beim nachschauen dann konnte I auch nur die rausgefallenen kugeln aufsammeln


----------



## vopsi (9. September 2015)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass bei jedem Ein-/ und Ausbau der Lagersitz beeinträchtigt wird, ist das schon mehr als ärgerlich, dass ein Bike aus der "Enduroklasse" bereits nach 11 Monaten diese Art von Lagerschaden aufweist. Ich könnte es evtl. halbwegs verstehen, wenn ich das Bike auch fast täglich über entsprechende Trails jagen würde, dies ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall. Falls es mehrere unter uns betreffen würde, wäre eine Kontaktaufnahme zu Cube meinerseits angebracht. Obs etwas bringt....wer weiss?


----------



## Rucksim (10. September 2015)

Nichts neues, diese Lager wurde bei meinem Bike inzwischen schon 3 x gewechselt, Bike ist allerdings auch schon 8000km gelaufen

Das erste mal nach ca. 6 Monaten (deutliches Spiel, viele Kugeln zerbröselt)
Das zweite mal ca. 8 Wochen nach dem ersten wechsel (wieder deutliches Spiel, viele Kugeln zerbröselt)
Das dritte mal vor ca. 2 Monaten, nachdem der Hinterbau immer stärker geknackt hat, diesmal aber ohne Spiel (wieder viele Kugeln zerbröselt).

Die Lager sind viel zu klein dimensioniert, Cube hatte ich nach dem zweiten Schaden angeschrieben, keine Reaktion. Ich hab mir nach dem zweiten Schaden die Lager auf Reserve besorgt, damit mir die Lager nicht mal nen Urlaub versauen können.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1707/1707989-yvtj20h9zkya-img_6598-large.jpg


----------



## Mr.Penguin (4. Oktober 2015)

Weil ich eigentlich auch das neue Stereo ins Auge gefasst habe und mich das Thema Lager beschäftigt, ein paar Fragen/Bemerkungen:
1. Sind die Lager eurer Meinung nach auch von minderer Qualität?
2. Gab es davor Rostprobleme und/oder zu wenig fett?

3. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Konstruktion mit den Gewindehülsen + Schrauben am Sitzrohr statt (wie doch eigentlich üblich) durchgehender Bolzen fatal, denn es passiert folgendes: Die Innenringe werden bei eigentlich sachgemäß angezogener Schraube gerade *wegen* der Hülse nach Außen gepresst -> kommt jetzt noch eine starke Seitenbelastung des Rahmens, werden die Kugeln+Käfige hinausgesprengt. Hingegen werden bei "üblichen" Konstruktionen die Innenringe von außen angepresst - *gegen *einen Auflagepunkt am Sitzrohr -> die Kugeln erfahren keine weiteren Belastungen, sofern die Toleranzen eingehalten werden. Daher findet man an vielen Bikes die Lager in der Schwinge, nicht am Sitzrohr. Siehe hier:






Bei dem Hauptlager sieht es nicht rosiger aus: Hier wird das Lager nur durch Schrauben in den Rahmen befestigt, wo doch eine durchgehende Achse für weniger ungleichmäßige Belastung sorgen würde. Verdreht aber der Rahmen, gibt es auch am Hauptlager eher unschöne axiale Belastungen.

Insofern glaube ich, dass die Lagerdimensionen, die zugegebenermaßen echt gering sind, nur ein Teil das Problems darstellen. Sicherlich würden größere Lager mit größerem Kugeldurchmesser diesen "Innenringabzieher" besser standhalten, aber ich glaube. hier wird seit Jahren der selbe Mist durchgezogen.... Zumindest spart Cube so kosten. Was zusätzlich, wohlmöglich auch Hauptursache sein kann, sind für die Bolzen schlichtweg zu klein gewählte Durchmesser (und das in Kombination mit schlechtem Material: oje!). Hier verwendet nicht nur Trek viel größeres, vor allem 15-17mm für das Hauptlager sind doch eig. Standart. Schade, ich finde das Stereo sonst toll, auch das Fritzz von 2015 ist doch der Hammer 

4. @Rucksim und andere: Habt ihr diese Probleme auch mit höherwertigeren Lagern?

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch bin, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass eine durchgehende Achse dies alles lösen würde. An meinem Remedy zB sind qualitativ recht bescheiden Lager dran, aber es hält ohne Zerbröselungen.


----------



## Rucksim (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß leider nicht welche Lager zuletzt vom Händler eingebaut wurden. Es ist kein Rostproblem, zwischen dem 2ten und 3ten Lagerwechsel lagen gerade mal 9 Wochen. Zu wenig Fett kann ich nicht ausschließen ich hab die Lager immer vom Händler wechseln lassen und hab sie nicht nochmal aufgemacht und nachgefettet.

Es ist nicht schön aber ich hab mich inzwischen damit arrangiert, Ersatzlager liegen immer daheim. Allerdings werde ich beim nächsten Bike mehr auf die Lagerung achten, abgesehen davon bin ich nach knapp 9000km immer noch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann auch erst in einigen Wochen etwas zum Thema " Lagerqualität" sagen, die neuen sind noch nicht lange drin. Mr.Penquin: deine Theorie hört sich sehr schlüssig an und ergibt mit den von mir geposteten Bildern ( schaut euch die Gewindehülse mal an) schon einen Zusammenhang. Ich bin allerdings kein Maschinenbauingenieur, sondern Praktiker. Ich wiederhole mich nochmals: an allen Bikes hatte ich natürlich irgendwann einmal ( 2-3 Jahre Nutzung) rau laufende Lager, ZERBROCHENE hatte ich bisher nie, was für deine Theorie spricht. Ich werde beim nächsten anstehenden Lagerwechsel im Bereich Wippe/Sattelrohr mal mit Nadellager experimentieren, nur die Abdichtung macht mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Cube werde ich trotzdem mal zur Stellungnahme anschreiben.


----------



## ernstschmidt (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, möchte an meinem fritzz hpa race 160 den Dämpfer wechseln. Was würdet ihr empfehlen, auf was muss ich aufpassen ausser auf die einbaulänge?


----------



## diddie40 (7. Oktober 2015)

Weil mir das Tretlager immer zu tief war, fahre mit 30% Sag, habe ich mal einen 222mm Dämpfer eingebaut. Nichts besonderes, hatte noch einen alten Manitou Split Dämpfer rumliegen. Der passt nicht ganz, ist leicht überdämpft und hat zu viel Progression, aber ich wollte ja probieren, wie sich das bike mit dem nun 5mm höherem Tretlager und etwas steileren Winkel fährt. Bin bis jetzt positiv angetan. Habe bei ruppigen Uphills und Trails am Schräghang deutlich weniger Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen. Auch fährt sich das Bike nun agiler, lässt sich auf kurvigen Trails besser steuern.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (7. Oktober 2015)

vopsi schrieb:


> Ich kann auch erst in einigen Wochen etwas zum Thema " Lagerqualität" sagen, die neuen sind noch nicht lange drin. Mr.Penquin: deine Theorie hört sich sehr schlüssig an und ergibt mit den von mir geposteten Bildern ( schaut euch die Gewindehülse mal an) schon einen Zusammenhang. Ich bin allerdings kein Maschinenbauingenieur, sondern Praktiker. Ich wiederhole mich nochmals: an allen Bikes hatte ich natürlich irgendwann einmal ( 2-3 Jahre Nutzung) rau laufende Lager, ZERBROCHENE hatte ich bisher nie, was für deine Theorie spricht. Ich werde beim nächsten anstehenden Lagerwechsel im Bereich Wippe/Sattelrohr mal mit Nadellager experimentieren, nur die Abdichtung macht mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Cube werde ich trotzdem mal zur Stellungnahme anschreiben.



Danke, ich habe jetzt auch im Rahmen einer schönen Erkältung weiter Zeit gehabt, weiter zu theoretisieren  Ich habe noch einen weiteren
"Befund" hier zB am Commencal Meta V4



Die Lager sind in der Sitzstrebe, liegen da blind - aber haben eine gewindelose (!) Hülse, die die Innenringe gegen nach innen wirkende Kräfte durch die Verschraubung abstützt. Case closed!?
Vielleicht kann man ja mit einem entsprechenden Rohr, Mutter und schraube das Problem lösen

Und was ist das hier 
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/...Fritzz-Umlenkhebel-10310/c-WG000898/a-A012298

Etwa durchgehende Achsen?? Da muss man wohl gucken, was die 2015er Leute sagen (werden) zum Thema Lager.
Ich verfolge das Thema weiterhin gespannt, hoffen wir, dass 2016 die Modelle alle anständige Achsen besitzen!


----------



## xpippenx (15. November 2015)

Hallo erstmal. Ich wollte mal fragen ob schonmal jemand ein Fritzz 180 (2014) auf ne 11fach Schaltung umgebaut hat? Ein Freund von mir will seins umbauen allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das mit dem Tretlager passt. Das ist ja 95mm breit. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Danke schonmal

Edit: Hatte sich übrigens schon erledigt. Is ein BB92 Pressfit


----------



## Rucksim (24. Dezember 2015)

Servus,

am Sonntag wollte ich ins Vinschgau fahren und bin leider erst heute dazu gekommen die Räder fertig zu machen. Als ich routinemäßig die Schrauben im Hinterbau kontrolliert habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schraube durch die Wippe am Sattelrohr nicht fest war, vorsichtig hab ich versucht sie anzuziehen, als das nicht ging hab ich probiert sie raus zu schrauben. Die Schraube auf der Antriebsseite scheint einigermaßen fest zu sein, lässt sich weder rein noch raus drehen, mit Sicherheit ist das Gewinde kaputt. Die Schraube auf der Nichtantriebsseite lies sich noch rausschrauben, das Gewinde hat schon ordenlich gelitten, mit viel Schraubensicherung hab ich die Schraube wieder vorsichtig angezogen.

Die Lager wurden bei meinem Händler schon 3-4 mal gewechselt wahrscheinlich sind die Gewinde dabei langsam kaputt gegangen. Ersatzbolzen hab ich keine, im Vinschgau wird mir das auf die Schnelle auch niemand besorgen können. Was meint ihr, kann ich damit fahren? Gefährlich wird es ja erst wenn die Schrauben sich lösen und nach außen wandern, das sollte man erkennen können.

Gruß und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## diddie40 (24. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es so, dass in der Aufnahme am Sattelrohr von beiden Seiten jeweils 2 Lager sind und in der Mitte eine Hülse mit Gewinde in die die beiden Schrauben packen. Die Hülse ist nicht fest, sondern dreht sich mit, wenn du eine Schraube drehst. Du musst also die Gegenseite auch mit einem Imbus festhalten. Wenn du eine Seite los hast, kannst du auch mit einem , ich glaube 6 mm Imbus die Hülse festhalten und zunächst eine Seite festziehen.


----------



## Rucksim (24. Dezember 2015)

Bist du sicher? Ich dachte es sind zwei einzelne Bolzen/Schrauben aus Alu. Jeder Bolzen geht jeweils durch die Wippe zwei Lager und greift dann in einem Gewinde welches am Sattelrohr angeschweißt ist. Wahrscheinlich sind beide Gewinde (hoffentlich nur am Bolzen) mehr oder weniger ausgelutscht und halten nur noch mir halber Kraft.

Ich will jetzt ungern weiter rum schrauben ohne neue Bolzen sonst kann ich das Bike gleich zu Hause lassen.


----------



## diddie40 (24. Dezember 2015)

Ja , es sind 2 Schrauben aus Alu, die gehen durch eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Wippe und Rahmen, 2 Lager und dann in die von mir beschriebene Hülse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (24. Dezember 2015)

So sieht's aus



 
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatz...275-my-2015-fritzz-180stereo-140-275-my-2015/


----------



## Rucksim (24. Dezember 2015)

Danke, das hab ich mir anders vorgestellt. Aber wenn es so ist, dann macht es ja auch nichts wenn das Gewinde in der Hülse im Arsch ist, da man die dann ja doch einfach auch mit austauschen kann.

Und was meint ihr, würdet ihr mit defektem Gewinde fahren? Wenn sich eine der Schrauben lockert sollte man das ja rechtzeitig sehen, oder?


----------



## JulezT (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist einer der beiden Bolzen auf einer Tour direkt in an der Hülse gebrochen. Habe es mit einem Draht und Klebeband dann gegen rausrutschen gesichert. Bin so noch heim gefahren, aber ganz behutsam. Das Problem ist das du wenn das alles nicht mehr sitzt zu viel Lagerspiel hast und dir die Lager beschädigst. Und wenn der Innenring vom Lager gebrochen ist dann ist es hin und du bekommst den Außenring nur schwer aus der Wippe. Ich werde schauen wenn ich mein Rad, bzw. die Ersatzteile habe, die Bolzen in Edelstahl oder Werkzeugstahl anfertigen zu lassen. Und natütlich Ordentliche SKF Lager verbauen!


----------



## Rucksim (3. Januar 2016)

Die Bolzen haben die Woche glücklicherweise gehalten. Allerdings knackt das Bike wieder ordentlich, die Lager sind damit wahrscheinlich schon zum 4ten mal kaputt. Ich werde es dann wohl auch mal mit höherwertigen Lagern versuchen, vielleicht halten die dann ein wenig länger.


----------



## JulezT (3. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe mal geschaut, wenn es wirklich das Set ist was "Vincy" da gepostet hat und 20€ kostet, dann können da nur billig lager dabei sein. Ordentliche Lager von SKF, FAG oder sonst einem gescheiten Hersteller kosten das Stück in der Größe 61800 oder 6800 mal zwischen 6-8€. Da ist man schon bei ca. 25€ ohne den Rest.


----------



## Rucksim (5. Januar 2016)

Fährt eigentlich jemand die TRS+ Zweifachkurbel ohne die Originalkettenblätter? Mir geht es nicht darum, dass ich eine andere Abstufung möchte, ich bin nur gerade auf der Suche nach Ersatz und möchte nicht schon wieder über 60€ für die Original Kettenblätter hinlegen, außerdem hatte ich noch nie zuvor soviele Kettenklemmer wie mit den TRS-Blättern.

Gibt es Alternativen ohne gleich die ganze Kurbel mitzutauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydog73 (5. Januar 2016)

Moin,

Da wirst Du sicherlich alle Kettenblätter mit 104/64mm Lochkreis verwenden können.
Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich RaceFace Turbine Kettenblätter montiert,
und zur Zeit hab ich ne E13/Turbine-Kombi (38/24) drauf. 
Ein Austausch der kompletten Kurbel ist also nicht zwingend notwendig.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Rucksim (5. Januar 2016)

Mit 36/22 finde ich kaum Alternativen, mit 38/24 gibt es deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten.

Könnten evtl. die 24/38 SLX Blätter passen (siehe Link)? Worauf muss ich achten, Abstand zwischen den Kettenblättern wird sicher das wichtigste sein, oder?

http://www.bike24.de/p150728.html

Die Raceface sind ja leider auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## vopsi (5. Januar 2016)

Du kannst bei 10fach auch 9fach Kettenblätter nehmen, die Aussenbreite des Kettenblattes ist identisch. Ich fahre seit einem Jahr 36/22 ohne Probleme. Der Umwerfer ist am Ende des Langloches angelangt, funktioniert aber.


----------



## Rucksim (7. Januar 2016)

36/22 sind ja auch die Serienblätter, ich denke ich werde es trotzdem mal mit den 24/38 SLX Blätter probieren die sind für 2x10 ausgelegt und sie sind sehr günstig.

Bleibt mehr Geld über um den Rest vom Bike für die neue Saison wieder fit zu machen


----------



## vopsi (8. Januar 2016)

was meinst du mit " Serienblätter" ?


----------



## skydog73 (8. Januar 2016)

na 36/22 ist auf den Fritzzen ja werksseitig montiert - darum sicher die Bezeichnung "Serienblätter".
Ich habe auch recht schnell auf 38/24 gewechselt, da mir die Übersetzung zu kurz war - allerdings beim SL 180 mit 26er Laufrädern.


----------



## diddie40 (8. Januar 2016)

An den 160mm 650B Fritz ist 38-24 Standard


----------



## skydog73 (8. Januar 2016)

Soviel ich weiß nur bei den RaceFace- und XT-Kurbeln.
Die E13-Kurbeln hatten 36/22 ab Werk ... Zumindest laut Homepage und bei den Bikes, die ich selbst gesehen habe.
Egal ob 26" oder 27,5" ...


----------



## vopsi (9. Januar 2016)

diddie40 schrieb:


> An den 160mm 650B Fritz ist 38-24 Standard


richtig, war bei mir auch so, daher Wechsel auf 36/22 ( Deore-Kurbel)


----------



## JulezT (22. Februar 2016)

So seit Samstag bin ich leider Fritzz los. Und ich finde es Witzlos!
Am Samstag haben irgendwelche meinen Keller aufgebrochen und mein geliebtes Fritzz entwendet. Also wenn jemand das Bike sieht dann bitte hinweiße an mich. 
Speziell: Manitou Mattoc rot, Vorderrad: Conti Trailking 2,4 auf Original SUNringle, Hinterrad: Maxxis Highroller 2 2,3 auf DTswiss E1700, Exustar Pedale, Silbener Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Auslass und GX Schaltwerk

Hier noch ein etwas älteres Bild. 

Dem neuen Faherer wünsche ich viel Spaß, und hoffe er fliegt ordentlich aufs Maul, denn es fehlt die rechte Schraube von der Wippenaufnahme, denn die war gebrochen und noch nicht wieder eingeschraubt und lag direkt daneben auf der Werkbank  du DEPP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19bike99 (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Ich wäre bereit mein Cube HPA SL 180 green and blue aus 2014 in gute Hände zu geben, da ich nun versierter Enduro-Rennen mitfahre und ich vor habe mir ein Carbon Enduro mit etwas weniger Federweg zuzulegen.

Zur Ausstattung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich fast alle guten Teile durch noch bessere ersetzt habe. 
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine 30t (1x11)
Lenker: AMX Loaded 780
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT mit XTR Käfig und XTR Trigger (11 fach)
Kasette: Shimano XT (11 fach 42er Version)
Bremsen neue Formula T1 oder gegen Aufpreis meine geliebten Saint 
Reverb Stealth
ODI Rougue Griffe
Neues Tretlager
Kompletter Gabelservice vor 3 Wochen gemacht
Neue Kette
Neue Lager

Auch sonst ist das Rad in einem sehr gutem Zustand. Der Rahmen Besitzt keine Dellen oder Risse!

Ein fairer Preis wären denke ich 1999€ VHB.

Wenn einer Interesse hat kann er mir gerne schreiben.


----------



## skydog73 (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ist schon mal bei jemandem dieser Riss aufgetreten?
Wenn ja - wie war die Schadenabwicklung mit CUBE velaufen?
Dummerweise sind die 2 Jahre seit Anfang April vorbei... Grmmpff.

Grüsse aus Bärlin,
Matthias


----------



## Vincy (28. Juli 2016)

Mußt da deinen Händler fragen, vielleicht ist da was auf Kulanz möglich. Ist zumindest einen Versuch wert. 
Ansonsten Austausch oder zur Not schweißen.


----------



## skydog73 (13. August 2016)

Moin!

Mal ein positives Update, da ja häufig über den Support von Cube nichts Gutes zu lesen ist:

Gestern (also nach etwa 2 Wochen) kam ein neuer Umlenkhebel bei mir an!

Das Teil wurde auf Kulanz getauscht - so geht's also auch... ich freu mich.

Grüße aus Bärlin,
Matthias


----------



## mauii (25. Oktober 2016)

Moin moin!

Hat jemand die PDF Datei mit den Anzugsmomenten für die Lager am Hinterbau?
Ich finde auf der Cube Seite so gut wie gar nichts mehr.

Lieben Gruß
Jan


----------



## Vincy (25. Oktober 2016)

https://www.cube.eu/service/faq/
https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/FAQ_Documents/Torque_Settings.pdf


----------



## mauii (26. Oktober 2016)

Das ging ja fix
vielen herzlichen Dank=)


----------



## Rattamahatt (18. November 2016)

Servus,

Ich möchte bei meinem Cube Fritz 160 HPA Pro (2014) mal nen Komplettwechsel der Rillenkugellager (Viergelenk) machen - hat jemand nen plan, welche Lager für Horstlink verbaut sind?

Für Hauptlager und Umlenkhebel hab ich die Infos, aber leider nichts zu den anderen Lagern - wäre cool wenn das jemand ergänzen könnte.

Umlenkhebel - Rahmen: 4St 10x19x5
Umlenkhebel-Sitzstrebe: 2St 10x19x5
Hauptlager Kettenstrebe-Rahmen: 2St 10x26x8


Gruß und besten Dank,

Marcus


----------



## vopsi (19. November 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-fritzz-2014.651208/reply?quote=13218445


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattamahatt (20. November 2016)

Danke Vopsi, da hätte ich ja nicht weit zurückblättern müssen^^


----------



## MatSmy (12. Januar 2017)

Hat eigentlich jemand einen Winkel-Steuersatz verbaut?
Wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Wanna985 (13. Januar 2017)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand einen Winkel-Steuersatz verbaut?
> Wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungen?



Hallo, wäre das denn sinnvoll? Das Fritzz hat ja schon einen ziemlich Flächen Lenkwinkel?
Gruß 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatSmy (13. Januar 2017)

Sind 66,5°, oder?
Leider findet man auf der Seite von Cube keine Infos mehr zu alten Bikes und im Netz gehen die Angaben teilweise auseinander.

Am meinem Giant Glory sind`s original 65,5° und ich habe noch einen Winkelsteuersatz drin.
Weiß grad aber nicht, ob 1° oder 1,5°. Wären dann 64,5° oder gar 64°.

Finde den Wechsel immer extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig und habe in sehr steilem Gelände manchmal etwas Überschlagsgefühle.
Vielleicht mache ich aber fahrtechnisch auch etwas falsch. Bin jedoch mitm Hintern immer extrem weit hinten und habe die 125mm Stütze durch eine 150er ersetzt, weil der Sattel oft im weg war.
Von der Größe fühlt sich das Bike eigentlich sehr gut an (18" bei 179cm). Vorbau und Lenker sind original.


----------



## Wanna985 (13. Januar 2017)

Ja 66,5 Grad. 
Hier die nötigen Infos zu dem bike: 

http://www.adrenalin.info/mountainb...ebote-2014/cube-fritzz-160-hpa-race-275-2014/

Kann mir gut vorstellen dass man bei einem flacheren Lenkwinkel auch so 10mm mehr Federweg einbauen sollte(andere/längere Gabel)? Um die Geometrie halbwegs ähnlich zu halten… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rucksim (28. Mai 2017)

Hi,

die letzten 3 Jahre haben tiefe Spuren in meinem Freilaufkörper hinterlassen. Am Wochenende hab ich ein massives Knarzen bei jedem Tritt festgestellt. Ich habe mit viel Kraft die Mutter an der Kassette noch etwas fester angezogen, danach war es besser. Allerdings knackt es noch immer bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Entweder kommt es von irgendeinem Lager am Hinterbau, ich denke es könnte aber an dem immer noch leicht vorhandenem Spiel zwischen Kassette und Freilaufköper liegen.

Welchen DT-Swiss Freilaufkörper brauche ich für mein Fritzz? Ich fahre 10fach Shimano Kassette.

Könnte dieser passen:
https://www.hibike.de/dt-swiss-frei...f323b983122d46ec683afc121eac082#item_41567071
oder dieser
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...QFaaTSu_jw5PdI7K2ZU9L-8qtW2cvQRV8UGgLsOfD_BwE
hier der gleiche:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/Freilaufkoerper-Stahl-Onyx-Cerit-370-Shimano-p7843/

...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (29. Mai 2017)

Liegt tendenziell eher am Tretlager oder den Pedalen!


----------



## Rucksim (29. Mai 2017)

Hätte ich vor dem Wochenende auch gesagt, aber nachdem ich das massive Knarzen durch anziehen der Mutter am Freilauf beheben konnte, bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher. Der Freilauf ist im Eimer, das sieht min. so aus wie auf diesem Bild (https://arnowelzel.de/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/aluminum-body.jpg) und dadurch bewegt sich die Kassette egal wie fest ich die Mutter anziehe, nach ca. 14.000km auch kein Wunder.

Ich will/muss das wechseln, wenn es danach immernoch knackt, schau ich mir die Lager an.

Weiß jemand welcher Freilaufkörper passt?


----------



## MatSmy (29. Mai 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/D...uminium-Huegi-240s-350-FR-440-Shimano-p41479/

Ist eine DT 350 Nabe.


----------



## Rucksim (30. Mai 2017)

Besten Dank! Die Steckachse hinten ist aber doch auch 12mm oder täusche ich mich?

"mit allen Naben mit 15-mm-Aluminium-Achse kompatibel, die ein DT Swiss Ratchet System® (Zahnscheiben-System) verwenden"


----------



## gonepro (6. August 2017)

Has anyone successfully replaced the rear damper bushings? Mine are loose and I cannot find them for sale!


----------



## -eric- (11. August 2017)

gonepro schrieb:


> Has anyone successfully replaced the rear damper bushings? Mine are loose and I cannot find them for sale!


offsetbushings.com


----------



## ElBocko (7. September 2017)

Zum Thema Lenkwinkel, ich habe -2° verbaut und bin verdammt zufrieden damit. Wobei das Wichtigste bei meinem HPA TM der Austausch der 34er Fox von 2014 war. Jetzt mit -2° und Formula 35 (170mm) ein absolutes Bike für alles! 
Irgendwann kam auch mal die Frage nach Dämpferfreiheit, ich bin mal testweise eine Zeitlang mit nem Marzocchi Roco WC gefahren, passt rein, aber der Hinterbau ist für Stahlfeder zu linear. Hier hat sich der Fox Float X mit Evol-Kammer durchgesetzt.


----------



## Bollock1 (9. März 2018)

Vincy schrieb:


> So sieht's aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 447079
> http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatz...275-my-2015-fritzz-180stereo-140-275-my-2015/




Hallo zusammen,
Jetzt hat es uns auch erwischt...
Beim Fritzz 160 aus 2014 meines Sohnes ist die Lagerung der Wippe am Rahmen komplett Schrott. Bei allen 4 Lagern konnte ich die Innenringe einfach so rausnehmen, die Kugeln (und "Halbkugeln") kamen mir sowieso gleich entgegen...

Jetzt meine Frage an euch: wie bekomme ich die 4 Lager-Aussenschalen und die Hülse  aus dem Rahmen raus?
Alles zu einer Seite Rauspressen oder wie?
Spezielles Werkzeug erforderlich? Oder Gewindestange mit Beilagscheiben?

Abgesehen davon ist übrigens auch die anteiebsseitige Schraube vom Hauplager gebrochen...
Wenn bedenkt, das mein Sohn im Alter von 12-15  Jahren mit dem Bike unterwegs war könnte man schon der Meinung sein, dass das Ganze etwas unterdimensioniert  ist...

Also  vielen Dank schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ElBocko (9. März 2018)

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, müssen die linken Lager nach links und die rechten Lager nach rechts raus. So ein Schaden entsteht aber eigentlich nur bei fehlender Wartung und falscher Behandlung (Dampfstrahler?).
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung um die 90 kg und der einzige ernsthafte Schaden war, dass die Schraube, die Wippe und Hauptrahmen verbindet abgerissen ist, das war aber mein Fehler, da ich sie wohl zu fest angezogen habe. Sonst macht das Bike bei mir echt alles mit, von Endurotouren bis Bikeparks.


----------



## MatSmy (10. März 2018)

ElBocko schrieb:


> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung um die 90 kg und der einzige ernsthafte Schaden war, dass die Schraube, die Wippe und Hauptrahmen verbindet abgerissen ist, das war aber mein Fehler, da ich sie wohl zu fest angezogen habe. Sonst macht das Bike bei mir echt alles mit, von Endurotouren bis Bikeparks.



Ne, war nicht dein Fehler.
Bei mir ist die Schraube auch gebrochen und da war sie von Cube angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz1988 (26. Juli 2018)

Moin. Hab einen Cube Fritzz 180 HPA Rahmen hier aber leider ohne Dämpfer. Kann mir einer sagen sie welche Einbaumaße der Dämpfer haben muss?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## -eric- (26. Juli 2018)

moin,
müsste 216-63 sein


----------



## Lutz1988 (26. Juli 2018)

boxplot schrieb:


> moin,
> müsste 216-63 sein


Müsste oder ist das so? Ist wie gesagt ein 180 Rahmen kein 160er. Will nichts falsches kaufen. Aber danke schonmal für deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Lutz1988 (26. Juli 2018)

boxplot schrieb:


> moin,
> müsste 216-63 sein


Hatte nämlich auf einer Seite gelesen, dass da ein Fox Float X Adjust mit 241x76 rein muss


----------



## Lutz1988 (26. Juli 2018)

Kann mir keiner helfen? Fox Float X mit 216x63 gibt es einen Haufen zu erwerben aber mit 241x76 sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Und so wie ich es gelesen habe ist das ja wohl der wineinz Dämpfer der wirklich in den Rahmen reinpasst


----------



## -eric- (28. Juli 2018)

für 26er von 2014 241mm, fürs 27,5er ab 2015 216mm


----------



## -eric- (28. Juli 2018)

daher kamen die zwei maße


----------



## Lutz1988 (29. Juli 2018)

boxplot schrieb:


> für 26er von 2014 241mm, fürs 27,5er ab 2015 216mm


Danke schonmal. Ist es denn möglich bzw. macht es Sinn im 2014er ebenfalls einen Dämpfer mit 216mm zu fahren? Weil den Fox Float X der da ja anscheinend nur rein passt finde ich nicht mit 241mm Länge.


----------



## -eric- (29. Juli 2018)

ne, da der ja 2,5cm kürzer ist 
aber du könntest ja auch einen anderen mit 241mm als den float x fahren. bspw vivid air o.Ä. ein Stahlfederdämpfer macht denke ich im Fritzz wenig sinn, aber könnte auch klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz1988 (29. Juli 2018)

boxplot schrieb:


> ne, da der ja 2,5cm kürzer ist
> aber du könntest ja auch einen anderen mit 241mm als den float x fahren. bspw vivid air o.Ä. ein Stahlfederdämpfer macht denke ich im Fritzz wenig sinn, aber könnte auch klappen



Naja hatte hier nur gelesen, dass eigentlich nur der originale Float X da reinpasst.


----------



## Lutz1988 (22. August 2018)

Moin zusammen,
brauch nochmal eure Hilfe. Welches Innenlager/Tretlager kommt in den Cube Fritzz 180 HPA Rahmen von 2014? Von den reinen Rahmenmaßen komme ich da irgendwie auf keinen grünen Zweig. 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mx-5_ler (23. März 2019)

Hallo,

würde gern eine größere Kassette auf mein Fritzz 180 Race packen. Aktuell ist da verbaut:
Kübel: Race Face Evolve 24/38T, 175mm
Kassette: 11–36
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, RD-M786-GSL, ShadowPlus, medium cage, 10-Speed

D.h. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht keine 11–42 Kassette oder?


----------

